# Lahore Metro Train Project | News and Updates



## Edevelop

*Metro train: No decision yet on financial models*

*LAHORE: The Punjab Metro Bus Authority (PMBA) is considering five financial models for the construction of a Metro Rapid Train project in Lahore, The Express Tribune has learnt.

The government is expected to invite bids from international construction firms for the construction of the Metro Rapid Train Project by December.

A feasibility study and reference designs for the project had been drawn in 2007 and 2008 in a joint venture between MVA Consultancy and SYSTRA. According to their reports, the proposed 26 kilometre rail line, from Ali Town, Thokar Niaz Baig, to Ring Road would cost around $2 billion.

A provincial government official, wishing to remain anonymous, said the project has been divided into two phases.*







*The first phase would cover 17 kilometres from Ali Town through Thokar Niaz Baig, Multan Road, Gulshan-i-Ravi, Chauburji, the MAO College till the General Post Office. From there, it would pass by Lahore Hotel, head towards the City railway station and end at Sultanpura.*

*The track beyond Sultanpura would be part of the second phase. It would pass by the University of Engineering and Technology, Daroghawala and Shalimar Garden on the Grand Trunk Road and end at Ring Road.*

*The rail line would either be constructed underground or elevated. A ground track is not being considered.*

*The feasibility report suggested that 6.9 kilometres of the track be laid under the ground and the rest be elevated.*

*If divided into two phases, the 17km-long track in the first phase would cost around $1.4 billion.*

*A Transport Department official said that the project would be divided into two phases. He said the PMBA was evaluating the built operate transfer (BOT), the design built operate transfer (DBOT), the engineering procurement construction (ECP) and two other financial models for the project.*

*He said that the project required a huge investment so it was important to carefully evaluate various models of financing. He said that a government-to-government loan was also among the options.*

*Given the level of expertise required, local construction firms would not be considered, he said. A tunnel boring machine, to build the 6.9km-long tunnel, would be used in an urban centre in Pakistan for the first time. A wire duct for the train tracks would also be laid, he said, local companies did not have the requisite expertise for that either.*

*As soon as the PMBA decided on the financial model, an ad calling for tenders be floated. The official said they had decided that the bidding process would be carried out in a single step without pre-qualification of firms. The ad would be issued by December. Decisions regarding the finalisation of firms to conduct feasibility studies for possible metro routes in Islamabad-Rawalpindi, Faisalabad and Multan would be decided in the next two weeks. The PMBA spokesperson was not available for comment.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

Bekar ke Cheze hai 
If you have any spare mone,Invest it in Power Projects 
Baki Thumara Paise tum Decide Karo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## !eon

seems Punjab is only Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

story of an unplanned city and the monkey ruler !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Lahore the capital of Pakistan!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Usman

A leader always think for next generation....and a politician always things for next election.............and they are thinking for next election.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Leader said:


> story of an unplanned city and the monkey ruler !



*You don't need to ever think about copying someone else because of course your party and provincial leadership have always thought about bringing 'change'. I'll give you a pat on the back on this. *

**



> *Peshawar: Metro bus project to be funded by Turkish company *
> 
> *PESHAWAR: Yardimeli, a Turkish-based organisation, expressed interest in financing Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa’s (K-P) metro bus project during a meeting held between the company’s delegation and the transport department on Wednesday.*
> Speaking at the occasion, Adviser to Chief Minister Yasin Khalil, who chaired the meeting, said Turkey and Pakistan enjoyed friendly relations and expressed hope that Turkey would also invest in various other sectors in K-P.
> 
> “Turkey can easily create a place for itself in the Pakistani market as compared to Europe,” said Khalil.
> 
> The official further said the provincial government was committed to overcoming the various traffic problems faced by commuters in the province and introducing reforms in traffic laws.
> 
> “Peshawar’s traffic has been divided along various routes and the most important one was named Route 1. The metro bus will run along this route,” announced Khalil, adding a mass transit scheme will be launched from Pabbi to Hayatabad which would provide easy access to Peshawar for other districts.
> 
> Yardimeli head Ilyas Kaymaz assured all-out support to the K-P government for the initiation of the metro bus project.
> 
> Meanwhile, Khalil also formed a six-member committee comprising three officials from the transport department and three officials from Yardimeli which will prepare a feasibility report of the much-anticipated project in the next two weeks.






Malik Usman said:


> A leader always think for next generation....and a politician always things for next election.............and they are thinking for next election.




*Same goes for all other Politicians...*




!eon said:


> seems Punjab is only Lahore



 


DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Lahore the capital of Pakistan!



*Not really...*



> *Decisions regarding the finalisation of firms to conduct feasibility studies for possible metro routes in Islamabad-Rawalpindi, Faisalabad and Multan would be decided in the next two weeks. The PMBA spokesperson was not available for comment.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

cb4 said:


> *You don't need to ever think about copying someone else because of course your party and provincial leadership have always thought about bringing 'change'. I'll give you a pat on the back on this. *
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Same goes for all other Politicians...*
> 
> http://tribune.com.pk/story/621575/...-bus-project-to-be-funded-by-turkish-company/
> 
> 
> *Not really...*



Don't take me wrong 
But don't you think Pakistan should Invest everything into power & Law & Order sector 
These are the 2 biggest hurdles for FDI in Pakistan 

Once Industry gets going the economy will also move then you will automatically have money for Such projects 

& many posters on the forum are saying that 
Metro bus is making Daily loss (do correct me if I am wrong)
So what are the chances that metro rail will be making profit or even Sustain itself

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Echo_419 said:


> Don't take me wrong
> But don't you think Pakistan should Invest everything into power & Law & Order sector
> These are the 2 biggest hurdles for FDI in Pakistan
> 
> Once Industry gets going the economy will also move then you will automatically have money for Such projects
> 
> & many posters on the forum are saying that
> Metro bus is making Daily loss (do correct me if I am wrong)
> So what are the chances that metro rail will be making profit or even Sustain itself



Law and Order and Economy:

Khyber Pakthunkhwa is one of the worst hit Provinces. Its on record. All the major terrorists attacks in the last few months have been hit there, whether its Jails Breaks in Bannu and Dera Ismail Khan or Church Bombing. I directly Point to the failure of the Provincial Government. Imran Khan (A.k.a Bozdil Khan ) is not interested in taking action against Taliban. His mantra of 'Peace Talks' is stirring emotions, so much so that his ally Party, Jamaat e Islami (JI) called Hakimullah Masud a Martyr. Nawaz Sharif does not want to create direct opposition, he has been using the Army to tell them to shut up. If there is no end to this Taliabn, there is no hope for development.

As for Balochustan, the Governments in power, Balochistan National Party (BNP), Pakthunkhawa Mili Awami Party (PKAM) are basically in alliance with the Federal Government. The Situation there is different. You may not like it because you are Indian but when you accuse us for Kashmir Militancy, we accuse you for Baloch Militancy. Tit for Tat. As a way of solving this issue there are multiple tactics. Like Karachi, The Government has handed over the control of Police Stations to the Paramilitary Troops for some months to take care of Banned Groups and Nationalists on board as negotiators to take care of those who are willing to come to table. Another Problem is Socio-Economics There are also those Balochis also who basically want right on their Oil, Gas Copper, Minerals Gold, Energy, and Water. To address these issues, there has been progress. The Natural Resources that once the Federal Government owned, has been transferred to the Provincial Government. 6,600 MW Coal Project is being launched in Gaddani, Gwadar-Kashgar Corridor is in plans with China to take shape in the form of Road and Rail Links, Solar Projects in Awaran is announced, and over 100 Dams are under construction.

Drone Strikes in Tribal Areas have been considerably reduced as compared to the last 5 years. The few that occur, are in cooperation with Pakistani Government, Pakistani Army and United States, and yes big targets like Hakimullah Masud was with consensus. Side by Side, reconstruction is going on. Roads, Bridges, Shelters, Schools and Dams are being made.

The Federal Government, Sind Provincial Government with the cooperation of Paramilitary Troops (A.k.a. Rangers) launched an Operation in Karachi, the Financial Hub of Pakistan. During Phase 1, approx. 6,000-9,000 criminals (Target Killers of Banned Outfits and Political Parties) have been caught. It is reported that average death toll for each day went down from 20 to 7 and will be further reduced in later phases of operation. Also exists of a cooperation of Local and Supreme Courts, legal trial is going on against them. Businessmen are feeling satisfied and some are reportedly returning back from Bangladesh, Dubai and Malaysia. Add to your surprise also, China is building Nuclear Plant, Qatar is building Coal Plant at Port Qasim and Japan has officially offered loan of $2 Billion for Karachi Circular Railway Project.

Punjab, over 50% of Pakistan's Population lives in this Province. The good news is its the most safest. Police is less corrupt, better trained, and better equipped. To add more to that, a special Anti Terrorism Force is being established by the Provincial Government. People are generally more Literate and its a typical example of a place starving for Economic Activity. So whether its Energy Projects, Transportation Projects, other Big Infrastructure Projects, most of the investment will naturally take place there. The Metro Bus was a political move but it even surprised the politicians. They were thinking 50,000 people would use it, But it turned out to be wrong. Over 150,000 people are traveling on it everyday. The demand is so high that they imported 20 more buses from Volvo. The Metro Train as mentioned in the article will be BoT (Build Operate Transfer). Basicallly this means the cost and operation will be in the hands of a foreign company.

Since new Government, FDI jumped 85% in first Quarter.

Few days ago, Pakistan achieved GSP Plus in Europe, which means increase of $1 Billion of Exports and Creation of Jobs.

Just recently it was announced by the Water and Power Ministry that there would be no load shedding in Pakistan during Winter. The achievement comes due to payment of Rs 500 Billion of Circular Debt to IPPS to produce 4,000+ MW, crackdown on Power Thieves, and change in policies such Distribution and Bills. With the GSP Plus in the Pipeline now, it means the Textile Industry will be achieving success.


----------



## Echo_419

cb4 said:


> Law and Order and Economy:
> 
> Khyber Pakthunkhwa is one of the worst hit Provinces. Its on record. All the major terrorists attacks in the last few months have been hit there, whether its Jails Breaks in Bannu and Dera Ismail Khan or Church Bombing. I directly Point to the failure of the Provincial Government. Imran Khan (A.k.a Bozdil Khan ) is not interested in taking action against Taliban. His mantra of 'Peace Talks' is stirring emotions, so much so that his ally Party, Jamaat e Islami (JI) called Hakimullah Masud a Martyr. Nawaz Sharif does not want to create direct opposition, he has been using the Army to tell them to shut up. If there is no end to this Taliabn, there is no hope for development.
> 
> As for Balochustan, the Governments in power, Balochistan National Party (BNP), Pakthunkhawa Mili Awami Party (PKAM) are basically in alliance with the Federal Government. The Situation there is different. You may not like it because you are Indian but when you accuse us for Kashmir Militancy, we accuse you for Baloch Militancy. Tit for Tat. As a way of solving this issue there are multiple tactics. Like Karachi, The Government has handed over the control of Police Stations to the Paramilitary Troops for some months to take care of Banned Groups and Nationalists on board as negotiators to take care of those who are willing to come to table. Another Problem is Socio-Economics There are also those Balochis also who basically want right on their Oil, Gas Copper, Minerals Gold, Energy, and Water. To address these issues, there has been progress. The Natural Resources that once the Federal Government owned, has been transferred to the Provincial Government. 6,600 MW Coal Project is being launched in Gaddani, Gwadar-Kashgar Corridor is in plans with China to take shape in the form of Road and Rail Links, Solar Projects in Awaran is announced, and over 100 Dams are under construction.
> 
> Drone Strikes in Tribal Areas have been considerably reduced as compared to the last 5 years. The few that occur, are in cooperation with Pakistani Government, Pakistani Army and United States, and yes big targets like Hakimullah Masud was with consensus. Side by Side, reconstruction is going on. Roads, Bridges, Shelters, Schools and Dams are being made.
> 
> The Federal Government, Sind Provincial Government with the cooperation of Paramilitary Troops (A.k.a. Rangers) launched an Operation in Karachi, the Financial Hub of Pakistan. During Phase 1, approx. 6,000-9,000 criminals (Target Killers of Banned Outfits and Political Parties) have been caught. It is reported that average death toll for each day went down from 20 to 7 and will be further reduced in later phases of operation. Also exists of a cooperation of Local and Supreme Courts, legal trial is going on against them. Businessmen are feeling satisfied and some are reportedly returning back from Bangladesh, Dubai and Malaysia. Add to your surprise also, China is building Nuclear Plant, Qatar is building Coal Plant at Port Qasim and Japan has officially offered loan of $2 Billion for Karachi Circular Railway Project.
> 
> Punjab, over 50% of Pakistan's Population lives in this Province. The good news is its the most safest. Police is less corrupt, better trained, and better equipped. To add more to that, a special Anti Terrorism Force is being established by the Provincial Government. People are generally more Literate and its a typical example of a place starving for Economic Activity. So whether its Energy Projects, Transportation Projects, other Big Infrastructure Projects, most of the investment will naturally take place there. The Metro Bus was a political move but it even surprised the politicians. They were thinking 50,000 people would use it, But it turned out to be wrong. Over 150,000 people are traveling on it everyday. The demand is so high that they imported 20 more buses from Volvo. The Metro Train as mentioned in the article will be BoT (Build Operate Transfer). Basicallly this means the cost and operation will be in the hands of a foreign company.
> 
> Since new Government, FDI jumped 85% in first Quarter.
> 
> Few days ago, Pakistan achieved GSP Plus in Europe, which means increase of $1 Billion of Exports and Creation of Jobs.
> 
> Just recently it was announced by the Water and Power Ministry that there would be no load shedding in Pakistan during Winter. The achievement comes due to payment of Rs 500 Billion of Circular Debt to IPPS to produce 4,000+ MW, crackdown on Power Thieves, and change in policies such Distribution and Bills. With the GSP Plus in the Pipeline now, it means the Textile Industry will be achieving success.




We'll you told me everything but not what I asked 

I will rephrase my question 
Could the money being spent on metro rail could be better utilised by investing it in Power sector


----------



## Liquidmetal

Echo_419 said:


> Don't take me wrong
> But don't you think Pakistan should Invest everything into power & Law & Order sector
> These are the 2 biggest hurdles for FDI in Pakistan
> 
> Once Industry gets going the economy will also move then you will automatically have money for Such projects
> 
> & many posters on the forum are saying that
> Metro bus is making Daily loss (do correct me if I am wrong)
> So what are the chances that metro rail will be making profit or even Sustain itself



Man you talk too much sense for desi rulers, especially PK rulers. They are not all educated and refined like Manmohan Singh!! (and it astonishes me that you Indians cannot see the quality of this chap) some of us like the greasy monkey smiler is well known thief yet he became our president. And you want some sense in our governance. Tut Tut.


----------



## Echo_419

Liquidmetal said:


> Man you talk too much sense for desi rulers, especially PK rulers. They are not all educated and refined like Manmohan Singh!! (and it astonishes me that you Indians cannot see the quality of this chap) some of us like the greasy monkey smiler is well known thief yet he became our president. And you want some sense in our governance. Tut Tut.



Manmohan is a silent looter 
He shows he is honest 
But believe me in front of 
Sonia-MMS duo 

Zardari will look like a damn school boy (on corruption) 

I have been following this members posts looks like he is PRO PML-N


----------



## Edevelop

Echo_419 said:


> We'll you told me everything but not what I asked
> 
> I will rephrase my question
> Could the money being spent on metro rail could be better utilised by investing it in Power sector



I replied to that in my previous post. The Metro Rail will be BoT (Build Operate Transfer). Cost and Operation, success or loss, will be in the hands of a foreign company, most likely Chinese. This project is literally an investment which on Pakistan's side means easing transportation woes and creating jobs in Lahore.

The Power Sector is unharmed and is a totally a Federal Government domain. By looking at the pace of work, it seems Pakistan will be all right. Already they have announced no load shedding in Winter. And in 2-3 years time, expect to generate 15,000 MW more into national grid due to completion of on going projects. If you are interested to know where the money would come from, well they are mixed use. Foreign loans, Foreign investment, Local investment.

Now is that clear ?


----------



## jarves

What is the timeline of the completion of the project???


----------



## Edevelop

jarves said:


> What is the timeline of the completion of the project???



*$1.6bn Chinese soft loan for elevated metro train*

LAHORE: China has agreed to give $1.6 billion loan to Pakistan under Preferential Buyers’ Credit (PBC) scheme for launching metro train project in Lahore.

Dawn has learnt that the Chinese prime minister in a recent meeting with Punjab Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif in China has committed to funding the project under the PBC scheme.

The PBC is a Chinese Government Concessional Loan that refers to the medium and long-term, low interest rate credit extended by the China Eximbank and designed to fund manufacturing projects on infrastructure construction and social welfare in the borrowing country, which can generate promising economic returns or good social benefits.

Officials say since the Chinese premier has committed to collaborating with Pakistan financially in this regard, *Shahbaz Sharif has given the go-ahead to its government to launch the project in November this year.*

“The commitment made by the Chinese premier is not a small thing, as we will surely be able to launch the project with sufficient funds (Rs160bn approximately) in Lahore,” a senior official of the Lahore Development Authority (LDA) told Dawn on Monday.

The official, who accompanied the chief minister during his recent visit to China, said the project would be launched from Thokar Niaz Beg to GT Road interchange via Multan Road, MAO College, Jain Mandir and Railway Station. “It will be the project (called as orange line) that will totally be elevated, having 27 kilometre length with 27 elevated train stations like the eight stations of the metro bus.”

The official said since the project feasibility and proposals etc had already been finalised, the government was determined to launch it by year end. *Talking about the project’s time frame, the official said the government had set 27-month deadline. *

“The time frame will strictly be followed, as the chief minister is very serious about getting the project completed on-time and wants state-of-the-art trains to be operational on the route soon after this,” the official said.

When asked about the land acquisition-related issues before launching the project, the official said according to plan there was no land acquisition so far. He said the decision to construct the elevated 27-km stretch was taken just to avoid such problems leading to affecting business activities of the people.

He said various government departments including LDA had jointly started work to complete procedure for getting funds from China.

$1.6bn Chinese soft loan for elevated metro train - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

Lahore MRT (Mass Rapid Train) is the way to go, it should be built in a careful manner so that next 40-50 years its flecsible to be upgraded all the time with new innovations in underground and overground facilities of Lahore.

Lahore MRT needs to have access to tourist places of Lahore, education institutes, road and railway junctions connecting to outer cities of Lahore.

Further, careful planning needs to be done, in order for Lahore MRT, to give new economic reach, and business opportunities. It should be accessible to regular day to day Lahoris to and fro from shopping malls, offices, cinemas and major sports areas.

Taking note from British Companies, as well as Japanese should not be an hindrance.

Again, careful work is need to built Lahore MRT and should include Lahore's expansion around Lahore Rivers new development schemes.


----------



## jay89

For sure it was not a need of todays. Will be an easy target for terrorist to blow up the tracks and train. If they are really sincere to the people they should invwst in security rather than these luxuries.


----------



## Menace2Society

jay89 said:


> For sure it was not a need of todays. Will be an easy target for terrorist to blow up the tracks and train. If they are really sincere to the people they should invwst in security rather than these luxuries.



To create security you need development. This is not a luxury, its needed to move people around the city quickly so people can get to work.

Its like saying the Europeans who invaded America should never have built colonies in fear of being attacking by Indians.

You build bigger and better than them then obliterate them into the history books.


----------



## jay89

Menace2Society said:


> To create security you need development. This is not a luxury, its needed to move people around the city quickly so people can get to work.
> 
> Its like saying the Europeans who invaded America should never have built colonies in fear of being attacking by Indians.
> 
> You build bigger and better than them then obliterate them into the history books.


 But whats the point of development when it will be an easy target to bomb. I am not against development but I am against thi metro system just imagine how many people can get killed in the current security system. And before developing any thing the people of the country should be capable of handling the system. Do u really thing the illiterate people will care about this metro system?


----------



## krash

Finally! When you don't have electricity to run your AC in 45+ temps of Lahore just hitch a ride on the new metro train and have a good, long, comfortable night. EVEN BETTER, when your industry is down in the dumps and you can't feed or educate your kids just distract yourself by hitching a ride on Lahore's new metro train or just throw those damn rascals on the track and live happily ever after!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

ل lahore per poory punjaab ka budjet luta do saloo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## najeeb ahmed

its great project by Nawaz Shariff... lots of people avail this great oppertunity


----------



## Khurram541

when the work is expected to kick off and can anybody share the train pics or design that what would be the train looking alike? Mono rail or train just like Mumbai Metro trains?


----------



## Edevelop

Latest News







Long Term Network






Route of Orange Line






Design of Orange Line Station from 2009-2010. Could be changed by now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khurram541

Found this vdo of beijing orange line metro. I wonder if lahore orange metro line will be any similar to it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Pakistan is the capital of Lahore the country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

Echo_419 said:


> Bekar ke Cheze hai
> If you have any spare mone,Invest it in Power Projects
> Baki Thumara Paise tum Decide Karo



Agreed, fuzool ko showbazi hay, lakin us showbaz sharif ko kon samjhaye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

xyxmt said:


> Agreed, fuzool ko showbazi hay, lakin us showbaz sharif ko kon samjhaye



Yaar Bada Purana Post quote kiya hai,I had to search first & see if i had commented on something like this 
On topic Power Projects,Improving the Law & Order,Reducing the time for Project Clearnce & Improving Transportation [PR & Highways] Should be the top priority.Metro Rail will surely help in de-congesting the City but Industrial Dev should be the 1st & Only priority at the moment.
Some Egs 
Industrialists furious over prolonged load shedding in Faisalabad
Rating agency! Moody’s warns against political instability in Pakistan


----------



## xyxmt

Echo_419 said:


> Yaar Bada Purana Post quote kiya hai,I had to search first & see if i had commented on something like this
> On topic Power Projects,Improving the Law & Order,Reducing the time for Project Clearnce & Improving Transportation [PR & Highways] Should be the top priority.Metro Rail will surely help in de-congesting the City but Industrial Dev should be the 1st & Only priority at the moment.
> Some Egs
> Industrialists furious over prolonged load shedding in Faisalabad
> Rating agency! Moody’s warns against political instability in Pakistan



yeah sometime someone responds to a purana post and I respond to it without reading the date on it, my appologies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

xyxmt said:


> yeah sometime someone responds to a purana post and I respond to it without reading the date on it, my appologies



Koi nahi yaar


----------



## ShahidT

even doing something positive people are complaining. almost every major party has some provincial portfolio, afaik this is being done with Punjab govt. funds not federal  why cant others cm's try to attract fdi in same way? because its too much work and requires good governance. so lets just complain. even i dont like n-league but credit where its due. at least they are trying to do something with results on the ground, rather than whining and dharnas 24/7

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarves

Anyone knows the status of the project???


----------



## Nova2

jarves said:


> Anyone knows the status of the project???


Work will start by Nov-Dec as far as i know.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Lahore the capital of Pakistan!



Yeaaaaaaaaa.....right

However good candidate but Islamabad is a good choice


----------



## SBD-3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/515761773333340160Chinese investing in their infrastructure projects.


----------



## qamar1990

!eon said:


> seems Punjab is only Lahore


I'm punjabi …. I'm from near jehlum and i have no problem with lahore getting this… they are the biggest city and our financial hub… our turn will come but we need an international standard city and lahore is that place.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Glorino

Do it fast to make a better South Asia'Time to implement more metro lines in other cities too


----------



## hassan346

Imran Khan said:


> ل lahore per poory punjaab ka budjet luta do saloo


 Lahore is 2nd biggest city of pakistan why not i actually think they r spending too less on lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

qamar1990 said:


> I'm punjabi …. I'm from near jehlum and i have no problem with lahore getting this… they are the biggest city and our financial hub… our turn will come but we need an international standard city and lahore is that place.



You obviously either failed or slept through your economic and common sense classes, am i right?


----------



## qamar1990

Horus said:


> You obviously either failed or slept through your economic and common sense classes, am i right?


yeah… how did you know??
boy if every one was good at predicting stuff like you… we be a complete shit hole.
anyways…… your looking at it from a different point of view then me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

qamar1990 said:


> yeah… how did you know??
> boy if every one was good at predicting stuff like you… we be a complete shit hole.
> anyways…… your looking at it from a different point of view then me.



Why is SS spending 45% of Punjab's budget on Lahore when 70% of the population and most of the wealth comes from rural Punjab? - Are the cattle or humans?


----------



## qamar1990

Horus said:


> Why is SS spending 45% of Punjab's budget on Lahore when 70% of the population and most of the wealth comes from rural Punjab? - Are the cattle or humans?


who pays the most tax??? do you know??


----------



## Kompromat

qamar1990 said:


> who pays the most tax??? do you know??



Who produces most of the commodities?


----------



## qamar1990

Horus said:


> Who produces most of the commodities?


can you answer my question first???
who gives most of the tax to punjab government??? which areas??


----------



## Kompromat

qamar1990 said:


> can you answer my question first???
> who gives most of the tax to punjab government??? which areas??



My question is even more fundamental. Where do the 'taxable commodities' come from?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qamar1990

Horus said:


> My question is even more fundamental. Where do the 'taxable commodities' come from?


idk why don't you tell us….. also tell us who pays the most tax.


----------



## WishLivePak

@Horus @qamar1990

The reason Lahore deserves this more because it is one of the most populous city of Pakistan. It can cater to more people and generate more revenue than other smaller cities. 

Indeed other cities too need it. But Lahore needs it first. This project will later expand to other cities. Now let me give you an example, Alberta in Canada produces the most oil and it is somewhat of a backbone of our dollar. Yet, Alberta is not as advanced as some of other provinces. For example, smaller airports or less development. But why is that? It's is not very populous. Other provinces are far more.

Now let me give another example. Much of the oil comes from northern areas, which is almost entire backbone of Albertan economy. Yet, those cities are not as developed (by which I mean, airports, advance trains/buses/highways) as the city of Calgary or Edmonton. Why? Because these cities are more populous.

Now I must add, as in the case I've mentioned about lahore, that once Calgary and Edmonton got their buses/trains, work started in the oil producing cities. If Calgary didn't have train and was in economic situation like Pakistan, despite the Northern areas producing much of GDP, it'll still get the train before them.

Anyway, the point is, Lahore needs the train system more than any city now. There is so much smog, which results in many flights cancellation. With trains/buses, traffic on the road reduces. Now I've not been to lahore for quite few years, but I bet that the traffic condition in Lahore is much worse than other cities of Punjab.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kugga

There should not be such big cities at first place. Government should think of building multiple cities and should provide basic necessities like food, health and education in hometowns of every citizen. This will definitely control population Flow towards big cities then go to such mega projects

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kugga

If the government can work in parallel like build mega projects and provide basic necessities at same time then this is the best we can get, but looking at the performance of current regime and keeping in view the track record of SS and NS they are more tilted towards mega projects because its easier to show them.


----------



## deArtist

!eon said:


> seems Punjab is only Lahore


Seems like PAKISTAN is only Lahore.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Before I never understood the anger general Pakistanis had , with non equal distribution of wealth but in last 5-10 years its apparent that there is a "divide" in distribution of wealth

Not to mention the ordeal we had in 70's with east Pakistan


----------



## WishLivePak

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Before I never understood the anger general Pakistanis had , with non equal distribution of wealth but in last 5-10 years its apparent that there is a "divide" in distribution of wealth
> 
> Not to mention the ordeal we had in 70's with east Pakistan


There is a divide in every country. Briton is plagued with it.

Welcome to 21st century.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Unfortunately we have a problem in our country and that is irresponsible spread of wealth I don't really follow briton


----------



## WishLivePak

ANY UPDATE


----------



## ArsalanKhan21

@ *WishLivePak*


WishLivePak said:


> @Horus @qamar1990
> 
> The reason Lahore deserves this more because it is one of the most populous city of Pakistan.



I think both Karachi and Lahore deserve metro systems.


----------



## WishLivePak

ArsalanKhan21 said:


> @ *WishLivePak*
> 
> 
> I think both Karachi and Lahore deserve metro systems.


Funny how you edited the post


----------



## Asmar Hussain

Echo_419 said:


> Don't take me wrong
> But don't you think Pakistan should Invest everything into power & Law & Order sector
> These are the 2 biggest hurdles for FDI in Pakistan
> 
> Once Industry gets going the economy will also move then you will automatically have money for Such projects
> 
> & many posters on the forum are saying that
> Metro bus is making Daily loss (do correct me if I am wrong)
> So what are the chances that metro rail will be making profit or even Sustain itself


_You are absouletely right_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## patentneer

Playing at the hands of a Dragon, China is no friend of Islam. 

However, if you want to see end product check Anil Ambani' s super Chinese metro contracts in Bombay. While the metro is late by a few yrs. re. entirely local mgmt. issues, supplier finance and rolling stock are up to the mark for now. Exactly opposite for Bombay King Long bus contract where the financial are credit to pvt. Co. but the public suffers re. 3'rd class and frequent breakdown and maintenance buses.

No competition when compared to expensive, locally made Volvo buses of the Banglore Metropolitan bus service.


----------



## SHAMK9

patentneer said:


> Playing at the hands of a Dragon, China is no friend of Islam.
> 
> However, if you want to see end product check Anil Ambani' s super Chinese metro contracts in Bombay. While the metro is late by a few yrs. re. entirely local mgmt. issues, supplier finance and rolling stock are up to the mark for now. Exactly opposite for Bombay King Long bus contract where the financial are credit to pvt. Co. but the public suffers re. 3'rd class and frequent breakdown and maintenance buses.
> 
> No competition when compared to expensive, locally made Volvo buses of the Banglore Metropolitan bus service.


Thanks for the detailed non bias breakdown of the project, would tell my grand children. (Sarcasm, fk off with bombay/ambanis/volvo, no one cares)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Munir hussain shami

very good reply from SHAMK9, no thing more to say.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Reports | Environment Protection Department

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

waiting for official render


----------



## Edevelop

*Orange Line train project Chinese team to conclude technical surveys soon*

LAHORE: Engineers belonging to a joint venture -- China Railways (CR) and China North Industries Corporation (Norinco International) -- have almost completed various technical surveys before commencement of the civil work on the 27.1-km long Orange Line Metro Train Project from Ali Town (Raiwind Road) to Dera Gujran (Ring Road).

Sources supervising the preparatory arrangements before launch of the project’s civil work say CR-Norinco, which established site offices at various locations of the project route about 15 days ago, has completed surveys on soil testing, topography, route alignment, expected land acquisition, designing of the train stations, material and infrastructure-related information. These surveys will help CR-Norinco in making detailed design of the project.

“Since the CR-Norinco experts have almost completed surveys in coordination with the local departments concerned, we hope that we will be able to start civil work on the Rs165 billion Orange Line project by end of August or first week of September,” says Lahore Development Authority’s vice-chairman Khwaja Ahmad Hasaan.

He told Dawn on Tuesday that a group of senior experts representing the Chinese joint venture would also visit Lahore during next month’s first week in order to finalise the preparatory work.

Talking about the project’s land acquisition issues, he said a meeting was held on various issues of the project on Tuesday and it decided to drop the idea of acquiring a piece of land owned by the Punjab University Employees Cooperative Housing Society on Raiwind Road.

“Actually another piece of land has been identified at a better location in the area. Therefore, the participants finally decided to acquire this rather than the PU society land situated in Ali Town, the originating point of the project route,” he added.

As for the current status of a US$ 1.5 billion soft loan from the Exim Bank of China for the project, he said the Punjab government was likely to sign the agreement with the bank within next 15 days or so. And soon after signing, the bank would start transferring the loan amounts in phases.

“At the moment we have almost completed necessary documentation following various observations or queries raised by the Chinese officials related to the land acquisition and infrastructure etc. And we hope that the agreement will be signed with the bank soon,” Hasaan said.

He said there was no requirement of so much land as the project just needed the land at the places where train stations would be constructed. The entire train track, except 1.7km portion underground, would be elevated and constructed in the middle of the roads. “The experts have even started redesigning the train stations, deciding to keep these spots elevated too to avoid land acquisition. “Therefore, now we need acquisition of land for construction of stairs for the passengers to reach the stations,” he said.

A director of the LDA’s engineering wing told this reporter that the entire infrastructure-related works would be completed by the LDA. “Other works related to laying of track for train, availability of trains and provision of allied facilities such as signals, control room, staff training etc would be accomplished by CR-Norinco,” the official said.

Orange Line train project Chinese team to conclude technical surveys soon - Newspaper - DAWN.COM

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jango

WishLivePak said:


> * With trains/buses, traffic on the road reduces*. Now I've not been to lahore for quite few years, but I bet that the traffic condition in Lahore is much worse than other cities of Punjab.



You should come to Pakistan and see the situation on the ground yourself before making statement such as these. Just a friendly advice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Just look at these countries that have a metro rail system and now look at us while being world's 6th largest country....

Haters can go to hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## krash

cb4 said:


> Just look at these countries that have a metro rail system and now look at us while being world's 6th largest country....
> 
> Haters can go to hell.



Check out these maps too,


----------



## WishLivePak

Jango said:


> You should come to Pakistan and see the situation on the ground yourself before making statement such as these. Just a friendly advice.


Just a friendly advice, do not jump to conclusions.

I was in Pakistan just couple months ago and saw the situation. I stand by my statement. 

And FYI, I've taken a course in urban issues which covered this metro topic.


----------



## Edevelop

krash said:


> Check out these maps too,




*19th-century London*

During the 19th century, London was transformed into the world's largest city and capital of the British Empire. Its population expanded from 1 million in 1800 to 6.7 million a century later (1.9% average annual growth). During this period, London became a global political, financial, and trading capital. In this position, it was largely unrivaled until the latter part of the century, when Paris and New York City began to threaten its dominance.

While the city grew wealthy as Britain's holdings expanded, 19th century London was also a city of poverty, where millions lived in overcrowded and unsanitary slums

Coming of the railway

19th century London was transformed by the coming of the railways. A new network of metropolitan railways allowed for the development of suburbs in other counties. London also became home to the first subway system, which laid the foundations for the modern London Underground system. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Study: Cities can significantly boost their GDP by investing in public transport*



Study suggests an annual economic opportunity of nearly $800 billion

Targeted investment in public transport secures cities' attractiveness and competitiveness

Copenhagen is the most cost-efficient city of the 35 evaluated

Worldwide, major cities stand to gain around $800 billion per year of economic opportunity from 2030 by upgrading their public transportation networks. This is according to a study "The Mobility Opportunity" conducted by London-based consulting firm, Credo, and presented today in Singapore. Commissioned by Siemens, the study looks at transportation networks in 35 major cities around the globe and assesses how prepared cities are to meet future challenges, including population growth and higher competition. The results: If all 35 cities studied would implement relative "best in class" standards, they stand to gain an economic benefit of roughly $238 billion annually from 2030. Extrapolating to all comparably-sized cities globally with a population of around 750,000 and greater, this suggests an economic opportunity of roughly $800 billion annually. This corresponds to about one per cent of global GDP. Today the potential benefit would be about $360 billion per year.

Transport is considered one of the major factors of a city's competitiveness. However, lack of financial resources often constrains cities' ability to invest in their transport networks. This study is unique in seeking to put an economic value on the cost of inefficient transport, thus helping cities make the case for investment. Some of the factors considered were journey times, crowding and network density, all of which impact a city's productivity. In order to have a reasonable comparison, the study groups cities into three categories to account for different levels of wealth and development. According to Credo, the most cost-efficient cities are:




Copenhagen, Denmark (Category "Well-established cities")

Singapore (Category "High-density compact centers")

Santiago, Chile (Category "Emerging cities")

Then, Credo compared cities to the leading city in their category. The comparison enabled them to quantify the economic benefits that investments in transport would bring, such as higher productivity and new economic activity. Finally, Credo has developed some key pointers on how cities can realize the potential economic uplift. Case studies show how potential investments can pay off.

"All cities can learn from the leading cities in their category in order to close the gap of their transport networks' efficiency, reduce costs and increase productivity. Because the more efficient a city's transport network is, the more attractive the city is to business and people", commented Chris Molloy, Partner at Credo.

"The best transportation systems are the ones that move people quickly, easily, and comfortably to their destination. The leading cities are already achieving this with efficient transport networks that feature modern infrastructure, easy connections across various modes of transportation, and, above all, a clear strategy of how to meet future needs," said Roland Busch, CEO of the Siemens Sector Infrastructure & Cities and member of the Managing Board of Siemens AG.

Cities are the engines for future growth. They generate 80 percent of global economic output. However, in a globalized economy, with businesses and workforces increasingly able to relocate internationally, they must compete to offer the most attractive environment for economic activity. The study "The Mobility Opportunity" is geared toward city decision-makers around the world so that they may use its recommendations to achieve the greatest economic benefit.



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
Back to topic: 
*
This is a Punjab Government Project:

In comparison with other provinces it also continues to lead in other sectors as well.










Punjab leads in quality of governance - thenews.com.pk
Survey puts Punjab ahead of KP in terms of governance
Punjab Leads provinces in Literacy Rate,ICT tops followed by AJK
Daanish Schools - Empowering the Poorest of the Poor through Quality Education
elearn Punjab
http://www.superior.edu.pk/presentation/user/CEET/pdf/research/DevCS/A Study of the Usefulness of Punjab IT Lab Project as perceived by Students javid_qadir123@yahoo.com.pdf
The Punjab Educational Endowment Fund (PEEF)
Lahore Knowledge Park | HIGHER EDUCATION DEPARTMENT
Education takes centre stage in Rs1.4t budget - The Express Tribune
No dengue patient reported in Punjab: Salman
Punjab Government Launches Solid Waste Management Program in 6 Cities
Eradicating polio: ‘No polio patients reported in Punjab this year’ - The Express Tribune
Rs 50 billion to be spent on Saaf Pani Project: Shahbaz
Rs166 billion to be spent on Health in Punjab
Life line: Health Insurance Scheme this year - The Express Tribune
Punjab govt spending Rs15 billion on rural road infrastructure Pakistan Times
Punjab doubles agricultural development outlay over FY14 - Newspaper - DAWN.COM
Bahawalpur to have $1.5bn world’s largest solar power plant - Pakistan - DAWN.COM
Punjab ahead of other provinces in anti-terror steps - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hira Mohsin

Metro station become swimming pool after recent heavy rain in punjab


----------



## Muhammad Omar

cb4 said:


> *19th-century London*
> 
> During the 19th century, London was transformed into the world's largest city and capital of the British Empire. Its population expanded from 1 million in 1800 to 6.7 million a century later (1.9% average annual growth). During this period, London became a global political, financial, and trading capital. In this position, it was largely unrivaled until the latter part of the century, when Paris and New York City began to threaten its dominance.
> 
> While the city grew wealthy as Britain's holdings expanded, 19th century London was also a city of poverty, where millions lived in overcrowded and unsanitary slums
> 
> Coming of the railway
> 
> 19th century London was transformed by the coming of the railways. A new network of metropolitan railways allowed for the development of suburbs in other counties. London also became home to the first subway system, which laid the foundations for the modern London Underground system.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Study: Cities can significantly boost their GDP by investing in public transport*
> 
> 
> 
> Study suggests an annual economic opportunity of nearly $800 billion
> 
> Targeted investment in public transport secures cities' attractiveness and competitiveness
> 
> Copenhagen is the most cost-efficient city of the 35 evaluated
> 
> Worldwide, major cities stand to gain around $800 billion per year of economic opportunity from 2030 by upgrading their public transportation networks. This is according to a study "The Mobility Opportunity" conducted by London-based consulting firm, Credo, and presented today in Singapore. Commissioned by Siemens, the study looks at transportation networks in 35 major cities around the globe and assesses how prepared cities are to meet future challenges, including population growth and higher competition. The results: If all 35 cities studied would implement relative "best in class" standards, they stand to gain an economic benefit of roughly $238 billion annually from 2030. Extrapolating to all comparably-sized cities globally with a population of around 750,000 and greater, this suggests an economic opportunity of roughly $800 billion annually. This corresponds to about one per cent of global GDP. Today the potential benefit would be about $360 billion per year.
> 
> Transport is considered one of the major factors of a city's competitiveness. However, lack of financial resources often constrains cities' ability to invest in their transport networks. This study is unique in seeking to put an economic value on the cost of inefficient transport, thus helping cities make the case for investment. Some of the factors considered were journey times, crowding and network density, all of which impact a city's productivity. In order to have a reasonable comparison, the study groups cities into three categories to account for different levels of wealth and development. According to Credo, the most cost-efficient cities are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copenhagen, Denmark (Category "Well-established cities")
> 
> Singapore (Category "High-density compact centers")
> 
> Santiago, Chile (Category "Emerging cities")
> 
> Then, Credo compared cities to the leading city in their category. The comparison enabled them to quantify the economic benefits that investments in transport would bring, such as higher productivity and new economic activity. Finally, Credo has developed some key pointers on how cities can realize the potential economic uplift. Case studies show how potential investments can pay off.
> 
> "All cities can learn from the leading cities in their category in order to close the gap of their transport networks' efficiency, reduce costs and increase productivity. Because the more efficient a city's transport network is, the more attractive the city is to business and people", commented Chris Molloy, Partner at Credo.
> 
> "The best transportation systems are the ones that move people quickly, easily, and comfortably to their destination. The leading cities are already achieving this with efficient transport networks that feature modern infrastructure, easy connections across various modes of transportation, and, above all, a clear strategy of how to meet future needs," said Roland Busch, CEO of the Siemens Sector Infrastructure & Cities and member of the Managing Board of Siemens AG.
> 
> Cities are the engines for future growth. They generate 80 percent of global economic output. However, in a globalized economy, with businesses and workforces increasingly able to relocate internationally, they must compete to offer the most attractive environment for economic activity. The study "The Mobility Opportunity" is geared toward city decision-makers around the world so that they may use its recommendations to achieve the greatest economic benefit.
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *
> Back to topic:
> *
> This is a Punjab Government Project:
> 
> In comparison with other provinces it also continues to lead in other sectors as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Punjab leads in quality of governance - thenews.com.pk
> Survey puts Punjab ahead of KP in terms of governance
> Punjab Leads provinces in Literacy Rate,ICT tops followed by AJK
> Daanish Schools - Empowering the Poorest of the Poor through Quality Education
> elearn Punjab
> http://www.superior.edu.pk/presentation/user/CEET/pdf/research/DevCS/A Study of the Usefulness of Punjab IT Lab Project as perceived by Students javid_qadir123@yahoo.com.pdf
> The Punjab Educational Endowment Fund (PEEF)
> Lahore Knowledge Park | HIGHER EDUCATION DEPARTMENT
> Education takes centre stage in Rs1.4t budget - The Express Tribune
> No dengue patient reported in Punjab: Salman
> Punjab Government Launches Solid Waste Management Program in 6 Cities
> Eradicating polio: ‘No polio patients reported in Punjab this year’ - The Express Tribune
> Rs 50 billion to be spent on Saaf Pani Project: Shahbaz
> Rs166 billion to be spent on Health in Punjab
> Life line: Health Insurance Scheme this year - The Express Tribune
> Punjab govt spending Rs15 billion on rural road infrastructure Pakistan Times
> Punjab doubles agricultural development outlay over FY14 - Newspaper - DAWN.COM
> Bahawalpur to have $1.5bn world’s largest solar power plant - Pakistan - DAWN.COM
> Punjab ahead of other provinces in anti-terror steps - Pakistan - DAWN.COM



Nice reply... 



Hira Mohsin said:


> Metro station become swimming pool after recent heavy rain in punjab



how can anyone swim in 2 inches of water?? Plus they made shades to prevent waters to enter in underground stations but the wind is the main reason water enters into underground passage way... yeah they should have extended those shades.... Even in Heavy rain London and New York underground stations get flooded what about that?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I FLY HIGH

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Lahore the capital of Pakistan!


capital is islamabad , already metro bus is built there .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

cb4 said:


> *19th-century London*
> 
> During the 19th century, London was transformed into the world's largest city and capital of the British Empire. Its population expanded from 1 million in 1800 to 6.7 million a century later (1.9% average annual growth). During this period, London became a global political, financial, and trading capital. In this position, it was largely unrivaled until the latter part of the century, when Paris and New York City began to threaten its dominance.
> 
> While the city grew wealthy as Britain's holdings expanded, 19th century London was also a city of poverty, where millions lived in overcrowded and unsanitary slums
> 
> Coming of the railway
> 
> 19th century London was transformed by the coming of the railways. A new network of metropolitan railways allowed for the development of suburbs in other counties. London also became home to the first subway system, which laid the foundations for the modern London Underground system.



See? This is why this country hasn't gotten anywhere, the people here are stupid enough to stubbornly stick to their vain desires by providing ludicrous arguments. Observe,

1) You are comparing the 1800s London to today's Lahore? Are you soft in the top? Your comparing a time when there was no other option for mass passenger and goods commute other than rail? Do you know when was the first car made? With which came wide paved roads, such as Lahore's? So do you need rail to transport your goods from Ichra to Shadman or can you get your butt their by road easily?

2) There will always be poverty. But were the poverty levels as high and as critical then in England as they are right now in Pakistan? Nope, not anywhere close. What did England did about those poverty levels? Invested all that it had on a Metro Train?

3) Was the British government strapped of critical funds? Nope, your article states otherwise. England at that time had more money than it could spend. Pray tell how much do we have?

4) What did England first do, built its tube (underground train)? Or invested in health, energy, education, economy? Ding, ding, ding! They first made theirs the best education system in the world, then provided their whole, yes *WHOLE population with free medical care*, and lets just say that the English populace has no idea what "load shedding" means.

5) Do you know what the MET was like when it was made? It was the bare essentials, not a vanity item such as what your CM wants to build. It had gas-lit wooden carriages hauled by steam locomotives. 



> *Study: Cities can significantly boost their GDP by investing in public transport*
> 
> 
> Study suggests an annual economic opportunity of nearly $800 billion
> 
> Targeted investment in public transport secures cities' attractiveness and competitiveness
> 
> Copenhagen is the most cost-efficient city of the 35 evaluated
> 
> Worldwide, major cities stand to gain around $800 billion per year of economic opportunity from 2030 by upgrading their public transportation networks. This is according to a study "The Mobility Opportunity" conducted by London-based consulting firm, Credo, and presented today in Singapore. Commissioned by Siemens, the study looks at transportation networks in 35 major cities around the globe and assesses how prepared cities are to meet future challenges, including population growth and higher competition. The results: If all 35 cities studied would implement relative "best in class" standards, they stand to gain an economic benefit of roughly $238 billion annually from 2030. Extrapolating to all comparably-sized cities globally with a population of around 750,000 and greater, this suggests an economic opportunity of roughly $800 billion annually. This corresponds to about one per cent of global GDP. Today the potential benefit would be about $360 billion per year.
> 
> Transport is considered one of the major factors of a city's competitiveness. However, lack of financial resources often constrains cities' ability to invest in their transport networks. This study is unique in seeking to put an economic value on the cost of inefficient transport, thus helping cities make the case for investment. Some of the factors considered were journey times, crowding and network density, all of which impact a city's productivity. In order to have a reasonable comparison, the study groups cities into three categories to account for different levels of wealth and development. According to Credo, the most cost-efficient cities are:
> 
> 
> 
> Copenhagen, Denmark (Category "Well-established cities")
> 
> Singapore (Category "High-density compact centers")
> 
> Santiago, Chile (Category "Emerging cities")
> 
> Then, Credo compared cities to the leading city in their category. The comparison enabled them to quantify the economic benefits that investments in transport would bring, such as higher productivity and new economic activity. Finally, Credo has developed some key pointers on how cities can realize the potential economic uplift. Case studies show how potential investments can pay off.
> 
> "All cities can learn from the leading cities in their category in order to close the gap of their transport networks' efficiency, reduce costs and increase productivity. Because the more efficient a city's transport network is, the more attractive the city is to business and people", commented Chris Molloy, Partner at Credo.
> 
> "The best transportation systems are the ones that move people quickly, easily, and comfortably to their destination. The leading cities are already achieving this with efficient transport networks that feature modern infrastructure, easy connections across various modes of transportation, and, above all, a clear strategy of how to meet future needs," said Roland Busch, CEO of the Siemens Sector Infrastructure & Cities and member of the Managing Board of Siemens AG.
> 
> Cities are the engines for future growth. They generate 80 percent of global economic output. However, in a globalized economy, with businesses and workforces increasingly able to relocate internationally, they must compete to offer the most attractive environment for economic activity. The study "The Mobility Opportunity" is geared toward city decision-makers around the world so that they may use its recommendations to achieve the greatest economic benefit.



.......

The above article suggests improving the transportation system to facilitate the businesses that are and businesses that will come, making them grow and hence improving the economy. Pray tell me what is the situation of "businesses" in Pakistan right now? Are they growing? Or is your whole industry in shambles due to the energy crisis that we are going through, which we apparently cannot fix because we have no funds, funds which we are spending on the GRAND METRO FEEL GOOD TRANSPORTATION PROJECT? Tell me what is your transportation system going to transport? Thousands of unemployed youth looking for any meagre employment opportunity? Hundreds of thousands of people working for less than $2 a day? You don't have enough energy to power businesses and households in the city through a +45 C day, where will the power come for this train? What would make the economy grow more in a country which has virtually no education, no energy, no industry with an utterly ruined economy?

a) Education?
b) No energy shortage?
c) Subsidies to the local businesses?
d) Subsidized fuel?
e) A shiny new Metro Train?

What have you been smoking?


Apparently you are super infatuated with Subways/Metro Trains. Trust me they are nothing glamorous. They are dirty, filthy, crowded, filled with weirdos, shady characters and thieves. No one ever goes "Hey! I know! Today I wanna go travel through the subway!" These are not vanity items. Kindly grow up....


Lahore does need a major revamp in the public transportation system. Your bus system is a joke. The buses are over crowded, broken down, the drivers are assholes, the quality is shot, the schedules are nowhere, one could go on for ever..... If you really want to improve Lahore's public transportation system start with there. Couple it with strict traffic law enforcement and you won't need to spend anything big on public transportation for another couple of decades. 

The down town areas of all the major cities in North America (New York, Chicago, Toronto) and Europe (Paris, Rome, London) have very very narrow roads and more cars than all of Lahore put together. How do they manage it? Strict and efficient traffic law enforcement and a good public bus service. Ironically in Lahore the government keeps widening the roads (concept unknown to the west), builds flyovers everywhere the CM's head turns, builds a metro bus line but does not give two jacks about traffic law enforcement or the public bus system and thus the traffic situation remains out of control. Wonder why? Oh I know, because there is no vain and juvenile pride in having proper traffic controls or a good public bus service.

ps: It was funny how after the Metro Bus started, the tv channels were interviewing people about their satisfaction with the service, people who were earning less than Rs.200/day unaware that the money spent on the bus could have doubled their earnings if invested properly.

Doubt you understood any of this, because you know 'Metro Rail' *droool*.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

WishLivePak said:


> Just a friendly advice, do not jump to conclusions.
> 
> I was in Pakistan just couple months ago and saw the situation. I stand by my statement.
> 
> And FYI, I've taken a course in urban issues which covered this metro topic.



CHalo bhai jan, ap khush raho, main bhi metro ki sair karta hoon!


----------



## Edevelop

krash said:


> See? This is why this country hasn't gotten anywhere, the people here are stupid enough to stubbornly stick to their vain desires by providing ludicrous arguments. Observe,
> 
> 1) You are comparing the 1800s London to today's Lahore? Are you soft in the top? Your comparing a time when there was no other option for mass passenger and goods commute other than rail? Do you know when was the first car made? With which came wide paved roads, such as Lahore's? So do you need rail to transport your goods from Ichra to Shadman or can you get your butt their by road easily?
> 
> 2) There will always be poverty. But were the poverty levels as high and as critical then in England as they are right now in Pakistan? Nope, not anywhere close. What did England did about those poverty levels? Invested all that it had on a Metro Train?
> 
> 3) Was the British government strapped of critical funds? Nope, your article states otherwise. England at that time had more money than it could spend. Pray tell how much do we have?
> 
> 4) What did England first do, built its tube (underground train)? Or invested in health, energy, education, economy? Ding, ding, ding! They first made theirs the best education system in the world, then provided their whole, yes *WHOLE population with free medical care*, and lets just say that the English populace has no idea what "load shedding" means.
> 
> 5) Do you know what the MET was like when it was made? It was the bare essentials, not a vanity item such as what your CM wants to build. It had gas-lit wooden carriages hauled by steam locomotives.
> 
> 
> 
> .......
> 
> The above article suggests improving the transportation system to facilitate the businesses that are and businesses that will come, making them grow and hence improving the economy. Pray tell me what is the situation of "businesses" in Pakistan right now? Are they growing? Or is your whole industry in shambles due to the energy crisis that we are going through, which we apparently cannot fix because we have no funds, funds which we are spending on the GRAND METRO FEEL GOOD TRANSPORTATION PROJECT? Tell me what is your transportation system going to transport? Thousands of unemployed youth looking for any meagre employment opportunity? Hundreds of thousands of people working for less than $2 a day? You don't have enough energy to power businesses and households in the city through a +45 C day, where will the power come for this train? What would make the economy grow more in a country which has virtually no education, no energy, no industry with an utterly ruined economy?
> 
> a) Education?
> b) No energy shortage?
> c) Subsidies to the local businesses?
> d) Subsidized fuel?
> e) A shiny new Metro Train?
> 
> What have you been smoking?
> 
> 
> Apparently you are super infatuated with Subways/Metro Trains. Trust me they are nothing glamorous. They are dirty, filthy, crowded, filled with weirdos, shady characters and thieves. No one ever goes "Hey! I know! Today I wanna go travel through the subway!" These are not vanity items. Kindly grow up....
> 
> 
> Lahore does need a major revamp in the public transportation system. Your bus system is a joke. The buses are over crowded, broken down, the drivers are assholes, the quality is shot, the schedules are nowhere, one could go on for ever..... If you really want to improve Lahore's public transportation system start with there. Couple it with strict traffic law enforcement and you won't need to spend anything big on public transportation for another couple of decades.
> 
> The down town areas of all the major cities in North America (New York, Chicago, Toronto) and Europe (Paris, Rome, London) have very very narrow roads and more cars than all of Lahore put together. How do they manage it? Strict and efficient traffic law enforcement and a good public bus service. Ironically in Lahore the government keeps widening the roads (concept unknown to the west), builds flyovers everywhere the CM's head turns, builds a metro bus line but does not give two jacks about traffic law enforcement or the public bus system and thus the traffic situation remains out of control. Wonder why? Oh I know, because there is no vain and juvenile pride in having proper traffic controls or a good public bus service.
> 
> ps: It was funny how after the Metro Bus started, the tv channels were interviewing people about their satisfaction with the service, people who were earning less than Rs.200/day unaware that the money spent on the bus could have doubled their earnings if invested properly.
> 
> Doubt you understood any of this, because you know 'Metro Rail' *droool*.....



First of all Lahore's population is between 9-12 million, more than cities of New York, Chicago, Toronto, Paris, Rome and London and on top of that majority belong to lower and middle class who either don't own an automobile or simply can't afford to have it.

Not sure where you think are the widening of the roads as an average road in Lahore is literally no more than 3 lanes. Better you not bring North American cities into this since they are models of worst development styles. Literally the highway culture started from there and they have created a system in which every individual is forced to buy an automobile to get from point A to point B. Although Lahore is no perfect city since its still developing, I wish you revisit the city or look at the map. The downtown is perhaps arguably even more dense and narrower than New York.

London was not built in one day !

Recalling what I said in my last post, 18th and 19th century London was witnessing poverty while it got its tube system. In addition, in fact things were so bad that it was once a sh!t hole of the world. Rather than making tall claims of their education system, I'm more interested to know if you can come up with facts and figures of that time.

The establishment of a national system of education came late in England mainly because of the social, economic and religious climate of the century.


1. The higher classes of society had no interest in advocating the cultural development of the working classes. On the contrary, the effects of the revolutionary spirit in Europe reinforced conservative attitudes that were certainly not conducive to advocating the development of the critical faculties of the people as a whole.


Neither did the vast majority of the working class have any real interest in education. Child labour was common practice in this period and working-class families were very reluctant to give up the earnings of their children for the benefit of education. The employment of children continued to increase even after 1850. 


Also the effect of Protestantism, with its emphasis on individualism, personal salvation, the private reading and interpretation of Scripture, ran contrary to any sort of collectivist thought. 


Religious conflict also delayed the establishment of a national system of education. One example of this can be seen in the reaction to the clauses regarding education in the 1843 Factory Bill. There was violent opposition on the part of nonconformists and Catholics alike because, according to the Bill, headmasters had to be of the Church of England. Furthermore, the children were to be taught the catechism and be present at liturgical celebrations as well as service on Sundays. The Bill failed. 


The idea of secular education had never been popular during the century. Education had almost exclusively been under the control of the established church. Furthermore, we should not forget the conflict between secular and religious thought that characterised the century, especially the latter half. Given the cultural and religious climate of the century it became obvious that any nondenominational system of education would be well nigh impossible. It was only in the 20th century, with the rise of indifference towards religious teaching, that general nondenominational schooling became possible. Denominational education was further reinforced by the increase in the Catholic population due to the wave of Irish immigrants during and following the Great Famine in Ireland (1845-50).

THE HISTORY OF EDUCATION IN ENGLAND THE NINETEENTH CENTURY EDUCATION IN THE UNITED KINGDOM

Now in my last post, I had posted list of things from other sectors the Punjab government is working in. Without a doubt I can say it is progressing in the right direction and continues to embarrass other provinces.

While I agree more needs to be done to improve traffic law enforcement, however, I do not believe it changes my argument of mass transit systems. Sadly the view of some that its 'smelly, crowded, weird' literally proves there are attempts in society to create disparity, divisions, and negativity. Maybe you don't realize, rich or poor, at the end of the day they are all humans. I give the West the credit where they deserve. Today they have more humanity than us.

So its okay for rich people to get fuel subsidies for their automobiles and generators and not okay for public transport due to being poor man's label ? I hope you realize majority of the world thinks differently.

Employment comes with projects like these as It needs various different types of Engineers, etc.If you are so against this project tell me when someone gets education where do you think he or she will go to work ?

I doubt its Rs.200/day, but even if you consider this, you should know the people were spending between Rs.60-120 on rickshaws and climbing on rooftops of wagons . Now with just Rs.20 they are not only saving money but also getting efficient services and commuting in less duration. Again if you haven't read in my last post, public transport plays a major part in a city's economics and gdp.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MadDog

Echo_419 said:


> Yaar Bada Purana Post quote kiya hai,I had to search first & see if i had commented on something like this
> On topic Power Projects,Improving the Law & Order,Reducing the time for Project Clearnce & Improving Transportation [PR & Highways] Should be the top priority.Metro Rail will surely help in de-congesting the City but Industrial Dev should be the 1st & Only priority at the moment.
> Some Egs
> Industrialists furious over prolonged load shedding in Faisalabad
> Rating agency! Moody’s warns against political instability in Pakistan



Buddy since you posted Moddy's link, here is what it says now 
Moody's upgrades Pakistan's bond ratings to B3 with a stable outlook

All chinese projects would be build operate transfer basis, basically chinese will invest and operate until they cover their costs and make certain level of profit after which it would be transferred to the host country in this case Pakistan


----------



## WishLivePak

MadDog said:


> Buddy since you posted Moddy's link, here is what it says now
> Moody's upgrades Pakistan's bond ratings to B3 with a stable outlook
> 
> All chinese projects would be build operate transfer basis, basically chinese will invest and operate until they cover their costs and make certain level of profit after which it would be transferred to the host country in this case Pakistan


I read somewhere they'll keep certain projects for 30 years then transfer. By then it'd be quite expensive to maintain and with maybe 10-20 years of life left. Sadly we've to go for it because we need these projects, because they'll benefit the population but give us no profits directly.


----------



## Echo_419

MadDog said:


> Buddy since you posted Moddy's link, here is what it says now
> Moody's upgrades Pakistan's bond ratings to B3 with a stable outlook
> 
> All chinese projects would be build operate transfer basis, basically chinese will invest and operate until they cover their costs and make certain level of profit after which it would be transferred to the host country in this case Pakistan



These projects have a life of 20-30 years so be sure to get them back before it also you have handed over the gwadar port for 40 Years right?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Echo_419 said:


> These projects have a life of 20-30 years so be sure to get them back before it also you have handed over the gwadar port for 40 Years right?



yes for 40 years


----------



## SBD-3

Jango said:


> CHalo bhai jan, ap khush raho, main bhi metro ki sair karta hoon!


Why not to donate those 20 Rs to SKMCH in Peshwar which is still awaiting some money from keyboard warriors?


----------



## Jango

SBD-3 said:


> Why not to donate those 20 Rs to SKMCH in Peshwar which is still awaiting some money from keyboard warriors?



I see it's another pathetic attempt to divert the argument towards PTI and Imran Khan. Good luck my friend!


----------



## SBD-3

Jango said:


> I see it's another pathetic attempt to divert the argument towards PTI and Imran Khan. Good luck my friend!


Pathetic attempt? I actually tried to show the hollowness. Please go and check that famous Tameer-e-School and see for yourself that how the temporary ubaal went bust with those schools still awaiting money...


----------



## Jango

SBD-3 said:


> Pathetic attempt? I actually tried to show the hollowness. Please go and check that famous Tameer-e-School and see for yourself that how the temporary ubaal went bust with those schools still awaiting money...



Yes pathetic...

Wanna discuss PTI projects or SKMCH, make another thread about it.

Don't want to take the shine of such a shiny new metro project.


----------



## SBD-3

[


Jango said:


> Yes pathetic...
> 
> Wanna discuss *PTI projects or SKMCH*, make another thread about it.
> 
> Don't want to take the shine of such a shiny new metro project.


SKCMHs is not about PTI its about the people and their dedication to the cause of Imran Khan....I don't know why you guys find it so hard to grab. More driven by Bugz'e Muawiya than Hub-e Ali.


----------



## Jango

SBD-3 said:


> [
> 
> SKCMHs is not about PTI its about the people and their dedication to the cause of Imran Khan....I don't know why you guys find it so hard to grab. More driven by Bugz'e Muawiya than Hub-e Ali.



Itnay chalak na bano please...

No one here is a toddler that you are going to fool.

Why the heck did you mention SKMCH? Where did it come from? Where was the link?

Why not mention some other hospital, maybe i'll go and give the same donation to the donation box in Benazir Hospital or PIMS or somewhere...why SKMCH?

Because the common link is of Imran Khan and PTI. That's all there is.

THen you mentioned Tameer-e-School program. If it isn't related to PTI then pray tell me what? How? Why did it come into this thread?

This will be my last reply here...wanna discuss these projects, make another thread.

Meanwhile I'll keep on contributing to this wonderful first world project...Pakistan...Taraqqi ki rah par gamzan!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*City to lose 620 trees for Orange Line train*

*LAHORE: Construction of Lahore Orange Line Metro Train Project will cause cutting down of 620 grown-up trees on its 27.1km long route from Dera Gujran to Ali Town.*

The trees and herbs planned to be cut are of various kinds, including Arjun, Dhak, Mahwa, Bahara, Alstonia, Ashoke, Sheesham, Alata, Kenair, Weeping Willow, Peepal, Simbal, Berri, Sukh Chain and Poplar.

The project executing agency, Lahore Development Authority, has pledged planting 6,200 new saplings in place of the felled ones at various spots of the route and its surroundings, according to the Environment Impact Assessment (EIA) report made by the LDA in association with the National Engineering Services Pakistan (Nespak).





_Also read: ‘Environmental and economic sustainability’ of CPEC assured_

The EIA report is to be discussed and shared under the environment laws with the people from various walks of life in a public hearing scheduled to be held by the LDA on June 30 at Alhamra Cultural Complex, Qadhafi Stadium.

*The project to consume 74MW electricity as well*
*The report says the entire operation of metro trains, which will start at 7am and conclude at 10pm daily, will consume 74MW electricity* that will be supplied by the Lahore Electricity Supply Company (Lesco). In this regard, the report mentions, two power substations, one at the UET (GT Road) and the other at Shahnoor (Multan Road) will be constructed to ensure uninterrupted operation of the trains—each having capacity of 1,000 passengers. The operation includes running of trains, signaling control, automated fare collection machines, offices, etc.

“At the starting and ending points, Dera Gujran and Ali Town, two depots have been planned to be established where various facilities, such as maintenance of trains, will be available. The design speed of the proposed train is 70km/hr but the scheduled speed will remain between 30-70 on the 27.1km long route that include 1.72km portion to be built underground and the rest as elevated.”

*Among 26 total train stations of the Rs160.395bn project, two will be constructed underground (one will single storey and another two-storey with concourse on the ground).*

The report terms the project area as falling in Seismic Zone 2A which represents peak ground acceleration from 0.08 to 0.16g that is a low to moderate damage zone. Land use of the project area is mainly commercial and residential with some educational, medical and recreational facilities. The report estimates Rs5.6m to be incurred on environment related costs, including Rs576,000 for environmental monitoring, Rs4m for tree plantation and Rs100,000 for environmental training.

The report indicates the project will require acquisition of land which will result in loss of infrastructure; commercial activities, disturbance to people and change in the land use.

“However, the compensation for the structures, plots, private and public properties, etc. would be done by the government as per law,” the report assures.

_Published in Dawn June 26th, 2015

City to lose 620 trees for Orange Line train - Pakistan - DAWN.COM_


----------



## livingdead

A metro in lahore can boost the productivity and economy. You can dump all your money on your poor and see it disappearing into a blackhole, or allocate funds that will bring in more money. You can spend part of that money on poor.


----------



## xyxmt

Leader said:


> story of an unplanned city and the monkey ruler !



If Imran was around in Akbar Badshah's time I am sure he would have helped plan Lahore city...thats if he wasnt busy doing dharna in Delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Jango said:


> Itnay chalak na bano please...
> 
> No one here is a toddler that you are going to fool.
> 
> Why the heck did you mention SKMCH? Where did it come from? Where was the link?
> 
> Why not mention some other hospital, maybe i'll go and give the same donation to the donation box in Benazir Hospital or PIMS or somewhere...why SKMCH?
> 
> Because the common link is of Imran Khan and PTI. That's all there is.
> 
> THen you mentioned Tameer-e-School program. If it isn't related to PTI then pray tell me what? How? Why did it come into this thread?
> 
> This will be my last reply here...wanna discuss these projects, make another thread.
> 
> Meanwhile I'll keep on contributing to this wonderful first world project...Pakistan...Taraqqi ki rah par gamzan!


I am not chalak, never was, never would be. But i am skeptical of the behavior of "belaus" followers here....anyways...


----------



## Leader

xyxmt said:


> If Imran was around in Akbar Badshah's time I am sure he would have helped plan Lahore city...thats if he wasnt busy doing dharna in Delhi



you are the kind of people who build their house and then realize there is no sewerage and all the shit you then do, is put in a hole next to kitchen !


----------



## Shahzad Akram

Seems like a Lahore is a capital of Pakistan - may be i don't know


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Latest..... 

Lahore Orange Line Metro Train Is About to Start along with That Blue Line Metro Train starting from Jinnah Hall to Green Town and Purple Line starting From Data Darbar To Lahore Airport will also start 

Map of the Routes *









*News About The Metro Trains *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

When are shovels going to hit the dirt? Starting construction I mean?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

IR-TR said:


> When are shovels going to hit the dirt? Starting construction I mean?



Construction will start in September After Monsoon season

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I FLY HIGH

Muhammad Omar said:


> *Latest.....
> 
> Lahore Orange Line Metro Train Is About to Start along with That Blue Line Metro Train starting from Jinnah Hall to Green Town and Purple Line starting From Data Darbar To Lahore Airport will also start
> 
> Map of the Routes *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *News About The Metro Trains *


I cant understand the utility of purple line . Airport is used more by the DHA , gulberg Model town and johar town residents , it must be connected to these areas rather than inner Lahore . All the members pls give your opinions.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

I FLY HIGH said:


> I cant understand the utility of purple line . Airport is used more by the DHA , gulberg Model town and johar town residents , it must be connected to these areas rather than inner Lahore . All the members pls give your opinions.



There are More areas there too like Mughalpura Officers colony Ghaziabad and Lahore Dry port is there and many other people other then DHA uses airport 

Green line which is Metro Bus already running and Blue line is passing Model town area as well as Township and Green Town


----------



## I FLY HIGH

Muhammad Omar said:


> There are More areas there too like Mughalpura Officers colony Ghaziabad and Lahore Dry port is there and many other people other then DHA uses airport
> 
> Green line which is Metro Bus already running and Blue line is passing Model town area as well as Township and Green Town


yes there may be Airport users too of course on purple line . I believe that the purple line must be extended and must go further in opposite direction covering DHA, state life colony , sui gas colony and must pass through ferozpur road and must go through model town , township , johar town , expo center, and abdalian society , shaukat khanum and must end up at wapda town. This route needs the metro first and there would be a lot chunk of airport users in this areas as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

I FLY HIGH said:


> yes there may be Airport users too of course on purple line . I believe that the purple line must be extended and must go further in opposite direction covering DHA, state life colony , sui gas colony and must pass through ferozpur road and must go through model town , township , johar town , expo center, and abdalian society , shaukat khanum and must end up at wapda town. This route needs the metro first and there would be a lot chunk of airport users in this areas as well.



agree but the only extension now we are seeing is Metro Bus route till Kala Shah Kaku from Shahdara + new Bridges on Ravi River


----------



## IR-TR

Muhammad Omar said:


> Construction will start in September After Monsoon season



Good for Pakistan! May it be the first of many such projects!


----------



## Erroroverload

But the question is y? its like annoying to me , something is teasing me and i m asking myself why we need those metros and orange line trains,
some people here on PDF will say that i m a PTI fan boy , which i m , because of this type of thinking and spending PAKISTAN's people money on something which i think is not necessary at this time , many of N league supporters here will disagree with me, and they have the right to do,
we dont have clean water to drink, we dont have basic health facilities in our villages, floods ruins us every year, our education system is not up to the mark and we r doing something else.


----------



## F86 Saber

Z4ZOHAIB said:


> But the question is y? its like annoying to me , something is teasing me and i m asking myself why we need those metros and orange line trains,
> some people here on PDF will say that i m a PTI fan boy , which i m , because of this type of thinking and spending PAKISTAN's people money on something which i think is not necessary at this time , many of N league supporters here will disagree with me, and they have the right to do,
> we dont have clean water to drink, we dont have basic health facilities in our villages, floods ruins us every year, our education system is not up to the mark and we r doing something else.



Neither am i a PTI fanboy (I gave up on Imran Khan immediately after the election) nor do i support any other party, i understand that there are much more urgent requirements which need to be fulfilled rather then spending on these types of projects. However i still think there is nothing wrong with spending on development as well. Having to travel outside Pakistan a lot i know first hand how convenient these mass transit systems are for lower class people. Below are some of the benefits of having a mass transit system in Metropolitan cities like Lahore.

1. They do not benefit the upper class, they benefit lower and middle class people who need travel daily for 
their jobs etc.
2. It helps the middle class people to save on fuel costs.
3. It reduces the need for cars thus reducing the traffic congestion.
4. It will reduce people's dependency on Rikshaws especially Quin Qui which are risks to Environment as well as 
health.
5. Construction work of this scale will give jobs to thousands especially the labor class.

Mind you i despise PMLN and their thugs and i hate Shahbaz Sharif for ruining good projects started by others like Rescue 1122 however you have to appreciate his contribution towards building of infrastructure in Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Erroroverload

F86 Saber said:


> Neither am i a PTI fanboy (I gave up on Imran Khan immediately after the election) nor do i support any other party, i understand that there are much more urgent requirements which need to be fulfilled rather then spending on these types of projects. However i still think there is nothing wrong with spending on development as well. Having to travel outside Pakistan a lot i know first hand how convenient these mass transit systems are for lower class people. Below are some of the benefits of having a mass transit system in Metropolitan cities like Lahore.
> 
> 1. They do not benefit the upper class, they benefit lower and middle class people who need travel daily for
> their jobs etc.
> 2. It helps the middle class people to save on fuel costs.
> 3. It reduces the need for cars thus reducing the traffic congestion.
> 4. It will reduce people's dependency on Rikshaws especially Quin Qui which are risks to Environment as well as
> health.
> 5. Construction work of this scale will give jobs to thousands especially the labor class.
> 
> Mind you i despise PMLN and their thugs and i hate Shahbaz Sharif for ruining good projects started by others like Rescue 1122 however you have to appreciate his contribution towards building of infrastructure in Lahore.



sir 
the question remains the same, no doubt these projects benefits the lower and middle class but some people like u dont understand, i wrote these things on another thread but the mods removed my post i dont know why, i m writing it again

have u seen the condition of GOVT hospitals in lahore or punjab
have u seen GOVT schools in lahore or Punjab
have u seen basic health units in Punjab
How much of Punjab or Pakistani People are drinking pure and safe water
How much of our college graduates are getting jobs 
Floods every year
and u my brother are saying this is good, yes it is beneficial for some people but as a whole we dont need those projects

people are dying of Hepatitis and we dont even have a specialist state of the art liver transplant hospital in Pakistan
will u believe worlds second biggest Children hospital is under construction in Faisalabad (excellent Initiative by PMLN)
is only cost 5 billion rupees.and lahore metros cost was 45 billion. imagine had PMLN spent these metros money on hospitals how much of poor people of pakistan got benefit from it, or it could be spent on cean water projects in Punjab, that could have saved thousands of lives.

Alas,


----------



## F86 Saber

Z4ZOHAIB said:


> sir
> the question remains the same, no doubt these projects benefits the lower and middle class but some people like u dont understand, i wrote these things on another thread but the mods removed my post i dont know why, i m writing it again
> 
> have u seen the condition of GOVT hospitals in lahore or punjab
> have u seen GOVT schools in lahore or Punjab
> have u seen basic health units in Punjab
> How much of Punjab or Pakistani People are drinking pure and safe water
> How much of our college graduates are getting jobs
> Floods every year
> and u my brother are saying this is good, yes it is beneficial for some people but as a whole we dont need those projects
> 
> people are dying of Hepatitis and we dont even have a specialist state of the art liver transplant hospital in Pakistan
> will u believe worlds second biggest Children hospital is under construction in Faisalabad (excellent Initiative by PMLN)
> is only cost 5 billion rupees.and lahore metros cost was 45 billion. imagine had PMLN spent these metros money on hospitals how much of poor people of pakistan got benefit from it, or it could be spent on cean water projects in Punjab, that could have saved thousands of lives.
> 
> Alas,



I never denied that there are more pressing matter at hand for the Govt. However, do you think the Pakistani "Awam" have the right to criticize the Government, ANY Government, for spending the way they want to? When people pay taxes they have the right to question the Govt, but what is the percentage of people paying taxes in Pakistan? Lets face it, in a country where less than 30% population pays taxes (that too mainly from the working class), more than 40% do not pay their utility bills, where people sell dead animal meat, mix brick dust in red chili powder, chemical powder and drain water in milk, hazardous chemicals in food colors, sell cooking oil made from rotting animal corpses and much worse, where health and education are businesses rather than basic facilities how can we blame the Govt. for not being able to provide facilities? 

You are blaming Govt for mishandling Govt. institutions and hospitals, what is happening in private ones? Hospitals where doctors prefer the treatment which earns them more money rather than what helps the patient, private schools where students do not respect their teachers, where more time is spent on making sure students do not fail rather then teaching them how to be better human being. 

How can people claim there are not enough children's hospitals when a laborer earning Rs. 10,000 per month has 8 children on average, is it the Govt.'s responsibility to pay for all of them? 

There is way to much wrong with our people for them to be blaming the Government for everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Erroroverload

F86 Saber said:


> I never denied that there are more pressing matter at hand for the Govt. However, do you think the Pakistani "Awam" have the right to criticize the Government, ANY Government, for spending the way they want to? When people pay taxes they have the right to question the Govt, but what is the percentage of people paying taxes in Pakistan? Lets face it, in a country where less than 30% population pays taxes (that too mainly from the working class), more than 40% do not pay their utility bills, where people sell dead animal meat, mix brick dust in red chili powder, chemical powder and drain water in milk, hazardous chemicals in food colors, sell cooking oil made from rotting animal corpses and much worse, where health and education are businesses rather than basic facilities how can we blame the Govt. for not being able to provide facilities?
> 
> You are blaming Govt for mishandling Govt. institutions and hospitals, what is happening in private ones? Hospitals where doctors prefer the treatment which earns them more money rather than what helps the patient, private schools where students do not respect their teachers, where more time is spent on making sure students do not fail rather then teaching them how to be better human being.
> 
> How can people claim there are not enough children's hospitals when a laborer earning Rs. 10,000 per month has 8 children on average, is it the Govt.'s responsibility to pay for all of them?
> 
> There is way to much wrong with our people for them to be blaming the Government for everything.



Hi
my friend your post is the answer of all the questions.Have your ever thought how developed countries have reached there.Tax collection is the Main duty of the Govt.You cant think of not paying tax in west or developed countries, y? Because the Govt institutions are very strong.They are now develop because they made their institutions independent there is no political influence in police or tax collecting departments or in judiciary.All what u have mentioned about dead animal meat and chemical water and all that ,,,,,who's duty is this?its Govt duty to have a check on these things.If Govt is not able to collect taxes y people r to blame for.
And u said about Hospitals,,,y this is happening y private clinics and hospitals are looting people, because not enough room in Govt hospitals, 
my previous post i have mention about Children Hospital in Faisalabad , only 5 billion , world's 2nd largest.
Yes i m blaming Govt for not Governing well.It is there duty to collect taxes.If they are not doing it well, they are to blame for,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Progress: ‘Work on Metro Train in full swing’*






LAHORE: Work on Lahore Orange Line Metro Train is underway at a face pace, Shahid Saleem, the project director, said on Thursday.

“More than 275 piles have been completed at the northern end of the route near Dera Gujjran, on which pillars for the elevated track will be raised,” Saleem told _The Express Tribune._

“The pillars will be 13 to 18 metres high. Specially designed u-shaped girders will be laid on them,” he said.

He said two diversions had been set up near Shalimar Garden and two near the University of Engineering and Technology.

He said once work on this section had completed, they would start work on the 1.75-kilometre underground section near Lakshmi Chowk.

The 27-kilometre track is estimated to cost $1.65 billion.

A consortium of Chinese firms will complete the project in collaboration with the Punjab Mass Transit Authority (PMTA) and the Lahore Development Authority (LDA).

Progress: ‘Work on Metro Train in full swing’ - The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Is the metro train going to be underground or above?


----------



## Edevelop

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Is the metro train going to be underground or above?



2 Stations Underground, 24 stations Overhead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aalia Noor




----------



## airmarshal

When Pakistan Steel Mills has been run to the ground by successive PPP and PMLN govts, wondering where is steel being sourced from in Kingdom of Sharif for Sharif construction projects!?

By the way, hate to criticize but has Lahore surface transport been made top class that it needs an expensive one line subway? 

Also, may I add one more thing on this Nooni thread. Are govt hospitals fully staffed, govt schools fully functioning that Punjab govt found billions of rupees to fund a showcase project? 

No doubt all big cities in Pakistan need metro. Karachi more than any other. But its a matter of priorities. If the matter of priority is self projection then subway line project is the best advertisement.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

airmarshal said:


> When Pakistan Steel Mills has been run to the ground by successive PPP and PMLN govts, wondering where is steel being sourced from in Kingdom of Sharif for Sharif construction projects!?



Did Pakistan Steel Mill was running in Full swing in Musharaf era?

For your Info Pakistan has more then 300 Steel mills we are not only dependent on Pakistan steel Mill

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CHARGER

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=887997197952045

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

............................................
*27 trains to be acquired for metro project*







*LAHORE:* As many as 27 trains will ply the Orange Line Metro Train (OMT) track with an average headway of two minutes, local media quoting sources reported on Friday.
According to reports, 27 train sets, comprising of 135 cars, would be procured at an estimated cost of $1 billion. The project will be funded through a loan provided by China’s Exim Bank. These trains will run on the Orange Line in five-car formation that will include three motorcars and two trailers.

The new mass transit system has the capacity to carry 30,000 passengers per hour. As many as 300,000 passengers are expected to use the train daily. Operating hours of OMT will be 18 hours (5:30am to 23:30pm).

Maximum speed of the train has been set at 80 kilometres per hour, barring some turns and curves. Documents show that a double-track will be built, with three rails on each track.

The middle rail at the bottom of each track will energise trains with 750-volt direct current. These trains will have a stainless steel, fireproof body.

Wires and cables used on the rolling stock shall be halogen-free, fire-retardant and low smoke. No flammable material will be used in the rolling stock.

Two high-voltage substations will be built near the University of Engineering and Technology (UET) and the Shahnoor Station. Each substation will be connected to 132KV power supply.

The project will also have a Power Supervisory Control and Data Acquisition System (PSCADA) for monitoring, control and communication. This system will enable provision of data and control of the power rail. 

......


----------



## mkiyani

@Z4ZOHAIB @F86 Saber plz shut it what development in health or any other sector have u seen in other parties elected government like PPP PML PTI etc.. at least some of this money is being used in infrastructure rather than in their pockets.. have u seen traffic congestion and other problems in lahore so plz stop saying its a bad project just let it finish.. transport system is as necessary as any other project in fact it can be more beneficial to economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Edevelop




----------



## egodoc222

So Lahore before Islamabad and karachi...!


----------



## xyxmt

When PTI is in power this is how they are planning to build our Pakistan, and i describe it step by step as i gather most PTIans want it this way.

- build schools, colleges and universities
- build hospitals and clinics in every village and town
- Start social welfare and food banks, give monthly stipend to needy and free food for poor.
- supply clean water to every Pakistani.

and once everyone in Pakistan is well fed, educated and disease free then
- Build roads and connect those villages, town and cites where they previously built schools and hospitals
- build electric generation capacity to feed electricity to all the hospitals and schools 
- finally build factories and provide employement to all the educated, well fed and disease free public.

Khushal Pakistan
PTI ka Karnama.



egodoc222 said:


> So Lahore before Islamabad and karachi...!



for centuries Lahore used to be before any other city.


----------



## Edevelop

xyxmt said:


> When PTI is in power this is how they are planning to build our Pakistan, and i describe it step by step as i gather most PTIans want it this way.
> 
> - build schools, colleges and universities
> - build hospitals and clinics in every village and town
> - Start social welfare and food banks, give monthly stipend to needy and free food for poor.
> - supply clean water to every Pakistani.
> 
> and once everyone in Pakistan is well fed, educated and disease free then
> - Build roads and connect those villages, town and cites where they previously built schools and hospitals
> - build electric generation capacity to feed electricity to all the hospitals and schools
> - finally build factories and provide employement to all the educated, well fed and disease free public.
> 
> Khushal Pakistan
> PTI ka Karnama.



PTI is in government. In KPK...

But...

There lack of utilization of budget (only 30% spent in fiscal year).

It is unable to launch clean water initiates, health insurance for the underprivileged and unable to end this epidemic polio virus.

There hasn't been any serious initiative or plans to enrol out of school children. Instead, the tussle has been with coalition partners like JI on issues like banning certain scientific images in textbooks. It has also failed to legislate laws to ban brick kiln workers, child labour, and provide stipends.

Nothing has been done to reform lands or computerize them either to avoid issues like theft and encroachment, and with that said, they have let Afghans and ANP mafias get away they want.

The few things they were able to do were provide cheap wheat but again its one of the initiatives which was launched by SS in Punjab under the name of sasta atta and criticized by none other than IK. Not only this shows hypocrisy on their part but also shows they are running out of ideas.

To the other point, infrastructure development is as necessary as social sector. Energy is something everyone needs, Roads are essential for movement of goods, and Mass Transits are for cleaner environments and for people who can't afford to get from point A to point B. Even little things like sewerage systems are infrastructure development and helps people move away from using open systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Expected date of completion................
August 2017


----------



## ghazi52

*Metro train will change country’s transport culture’*

LAHORE: Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif said on Sunday the Orange Line Metro Train project would provide modern yet affordable travelling facilities to common man.

“A revolution will be brought about in the transport sector once the project is completed,” the chief minister said during his surprise visit to the train route from Thokar Niaz Beg to Dera Gujran. He did not avail any protocol during his four- hour visit, according to a statement.

Sharif said the project would help citizens, including students, labourers, working women, farmers, doctors and nurses, reach their destinations in time. He said citizens would travel on the train with honour and pride. He said he believed that the project would change the transport culture in the country.

He said he realised the problems being faced by people owing to the ongoing construction work. “But soon these temporary troubles will convert into a permanent relief,” the chief minister said.

He said he was monitoring the pace of progress round the clock. He praised the labourers working on the project for their hard work. The chief minister also presided over meetings at site offices near Thokar Niaz Beg and the University of Engineering and Technology. He was briefed about the progress of civil works on package I and package II of the project.

Sharif said he was happy to see that high standards were being maintained during the construction work. “This should be continued with the same determination and hard work,” he said.

The chief minister expressed satisfaction with the ongoing construction activities on the site. He inquired the authorities concerned, including contractors, about progress on the scheme. He also spoke to the labourers and some citizens, including shopkeepers.

Published in The Express Tribune, April 25th, 2016.


----------



## ghazi52

*CM, Chinese review Orange Line progress*

LAHORE - A high level delegation of Chinese Companies China Railways, NORINCO working on Lahore Orange Line Metro Train Project met Punjab Chief Minister Shehbaz Sharif yesterday.

Vice President China Railway International Zhu Pengfei was leading the delegation which called on the CM here. The meeting reviewed the pace and other matters relating to construction of Lahore Orange Line Metro Train Project.

The delegation expressed satisfaction over the pace and quality of construction work and assured that the project will be completed within stipulated period.

Shehbaz Sharif told the Chinese that the Punjab government was working speedily on the project. “This project of public welfare will be completed in a transparent, high quality and speedily manner,” he assured the delegation.

Vice President China Railway International Zhu Pengfei said that excellent work is being carried out on metro train project under the leadership of Chief Minister Shehbaz Sharif.

Chinese Consul General Yu Boren, Kh Ahmed Hasaan, MD Punjab Mass Transit Authority, Commissioner Lahore Division, MD NESPAK and concerned officials were present on the occasion.


----------



## Edevelop

First Transom Launched

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*A train for all*

Lahore Orange Line Metro Train project is in the lime light these days. It is going to revolutionize the transport culture of the metropolitan. The international standard transportation will provide a safe, reliable, cheap and efficient ride. The Orange line metro train project is designed and constructed in an exemplary way to bring maximum comfort for a common man.

Orange Line Metro Train will facilitate people from all walks of life without any discrimination. It is worth mentioning that Lahore Orange Line Metro will not only provide a dignified ride to a healthy man but the physically challenged people mistakenly known as Disables will be also beneficiaries of this project.

In the past people with disabilities could not travel in a public transport due to lack of facilities. They feared that it will be difficult for them to embark or disembark from a local transport, what if they get lost and how will they manage to reach their destination on their own therefore they chose to stay at home and cut off their social life. The disables were vanished from social spheres and they had to abandon their dream to get education, job and exposure on the account of high risks of troubles in transportation.

Now, with the introduction of Orange Line Metro Train Project the situation is going to be changed. Lahore Orange Line Metro Train Project has been started with the aim to facilitate a common man therefore Government of Punjab has paid special heed to the empowerment and mobility of disables. It will provide a safe, comfortable and reliable ride to disables.

The Metro Train has been carefully designed to cater the transportation needs of disables. To ease the journey of disables wheel chairs will be available at the metro stations free of cost. All station platforms are planned to be 102 meters long providing vast space for passengers to stay. The station platforms will also have screen doors for the safety of disables. Moreover these stations will have escalators to ease the physically challenged people; they will be able to move independently like never before.

It has been quoted by officials that:

“All stations of Lahore Orange Line Metro will be accessible for disabled passengers from the street to platform level”

Small shops and kiosks at every station will allow the passengers to purchase newspapers, drinks and snacks. Toilets will be established at every station to assist the disables. Punjab Government has realized the problems of disables; adequate measures have been taken to encourage the marginalized people to travel in public transport without relying on others.

Lahore Orange Line Metro Train will promote a culture of care and realization. The Drivers and conductors will be trained to help people with disabilities. They will provide a boarding and exiting ramp if you just let the driver know which station you need to exit at. Some stations may also have a Raised Boarding Platforms to bridge the gap between the train and the platform making the disables empowered and self dependant.

Apart from the basic requirements, Lahore Orange Line Metro Train will also ease the disables by providing them fully air conditioned travelling experience in a public transport. It will be free of jolts and abrupt shaking saving the disables from frustration and inconvenience.

The Metro trains of the other countries have also succeeded in promoting the ridership of disables through providing comfortable Mass Transit systems. They have adopted special measures for helping people with hearing or speech impairment and a crystal clear increase in the mobility and social activities of the masses was recorded.

It is very appealing that where Lahore Orange Line Metro Train will be comfortable and economical at the same time. The expected end to end fair is merely 20 rupees which is the cheapest in the world. In fact disables will also get additional compensation if required.

Although Lahore Orange Line Metro Train has been not completed yet but the aspect of comforting the disables has been a top priority since beginning. The inclusion of disables is a clear reflection of CM Punjab Mian Muhammad Shehbaz Sharif’s vision as he has a very soft corner for disables. Recently he had also taken the initiative of Khidmat Card for the economic welfare of disables and now the provision of a comfortable ride for the poor and disables is an exquisite addition to the list.

In a nutshell Lahore Orange Line Metro Train will prove a blessing for the disables. Let’s hope that this disables friendly project get completed in no time and improve the lives of disables people. It is said that after every challenge there is a reward, I feel that our disabled brothers have been facing the social isolation challenge for a long time and now Lahore Orange Line Metro Train will lead them to their reward of a happy and independent life again.

http://nation.com.pk/business/02-May-2016/a-train-for-all


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Edevelop




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*China releases Rs33bn tranche for train project*

LAHORE: The Exim Bank of China has released the first tranche of US $331.08 million (Rs33 billion) for the Lahore Orange Line Metro Train Project.

“The Exim Bank of China has released the first tranche of US $331.08 million (PKR 33 billion) for the under-construction Lahore Orange Line Metro Train Project which shows trust and confidence of the Chinese government in the leadership of Pakistan’s prime minister and chief minister,” CM’s adviser Khawaja Ahmad Hassaan told a press conference on Tuesday.

He said despite rumours, misinformation and speculations, release of such a huge amount to Pakistan clearly reflected the Chinese government’s trust and confidence in the PML-N regime.

“The Orange Line project marks history’s three big departures. First, never in the past did this happen that tendering took place in a government to government mode of cooperation. The PPRA rules do not come into effect when there are transactions at this level.

“Second, tendering was followed by negotiations with the lowest bidders to further solicit concessions. CR-NORINCO quoted a bid price of $2.139 billion for the project. After negotiations, we settled on $1.47 billion (without contingency) as the final cost of the project. Thus the government saved $600 million through negotiations. And third, departing from its policy, China handed over the entire civil works to the Punjab government which resulted in additional saving of Rs6 billion in sub-contracting,” Mr Hassaan claimed.

LDA’s chief engineer Israr Saeed said the release of over Rs33 billion included about Rs20 billion as mobilisation advance for the CR-NORINCO joint venture. Rest of the amount was related to the expense made by the LDA on behalf of the Punjab government for the civil works, he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Danish saleem

xyxmt said:


> When PTI is in power this is how they are planning to build our Pakistan, and i describe it step by step as i gather most PTIans want it this way.
> 
> - build schools, colleges and universities
> - build hospitals and clinics in every village and town
> - Start social welfare and food banks, give monthly stipend to needy and free food for poor.
> - supply clean water to every Pakistani.
> 
> and once everyone in Pakistan is well fed, educated and disease free then
> - Build roads and connect those villages, town and cites where they previously built schools and hospitals
> - build electric generation capacity to feed electricity to all the hospitals and schools
> - finally build factories and provide employement to all the educated, well fed and disease free public.
> 
> Khushal Pakistan
> PTI ka Karnama.
> 
> 
> 
> for centuries Lahore used to be before any other city.



but what they achieved on all above mentions points in KPK ??
even government schools in Peshawar are still missing basic facilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Thorough Pro

Infrastructure construction is the best way to provide low level jobs to unskilled Pakistanis and give a boost to economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viper0011.

Thorough Pro said:


> Infrastructure construction is the best way to provide low level jobs to unskilled Pakistanis and give a boost to economy.



Actually, this is way beyond just unskilled. These techniques to build advanced infrastructure haven't ever been used in Pakistan before. So you are expanding your engineering base, whether its Civil, Electric or Hi-Tech. That's pretty huge. Then, you have all kinds of skilled workers in Civil engineering working on the ground and then the laymen. So this is taking a country forward to where the rest of the world is. These massive projects helps the economy, the people and allow a country to showcase a better infrastructure for global trade and business, resulting in bringing foreign investments and further growth.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

*‘One-third of orange train project completed’*

One-third of civil work on the Orange Line Metro Train project (OLMT) has been completed so far and hopefully it would be concluded by the end of the current year.

This was stated by Kh Ahmad Hassan, chairman of the steering committee of OLMT, while chairing a meeting on Wednesday to review the progress on the project.

He said that construction of bridges on railway lines from Ring Road to Dera Gujjran had been started. He said that land had been acquired for establishment of electric sub-station near Shah Noor Studio on Multan Road and negotiation had entered final phase with Railways to get land near UET,GT Road, for another electric station. He said that 

*Package-1 from Dera Gujjran to Chuburji 39.3% 

Package-2 from Chuburji to Ali Town 33.4% 

Package-3 Construction of yard 28% percent 

Package-4 Construction of depot had been completed up to 29.7%*

He said that after its inauguration, the train would provide safe, efficient and economic mode of transport initially to 300,000 passengers daily through the densely populated and busy commercial areas of the provincial metropolis while the number of passangers would increase to 500,000 daily within the next three years.

Kh Ahmad Hassan directed the representatives of various utility services departments for chalking out and implementing a SOP for completely shifting the remaining services especially hospitals and schools. He urged them to utilise alternative sources for ensuring uninterrupted supply of electricity, water, sui gas and other such services for saving patients, students and general public from inconvenience at these places. MPA Ch Shahbaz, Lahore Commissioner Abdullah Sunbal, DCO Muhammad Usman, CTO Tayyab Hafiz Cheema, LDA Chief Engineer Asrar Saeed, Wasa MD Ch Naseer Ahmad and other officers concerned attended the meeting.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

__


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Nearest orange line station to railway station will be at 522 m distance. Hope they will build a covered walkway and a huge roundabout bridge in front of railway station same as Chungi Amar Sadhu. This place is such a mess and nightmare for pedestrians because of all those markets around station.





_


----------



## ConcealCarry

That is 91 stations with average 10,000 people living in the vicinity of one station that project would provide service to about a million people in addition the project can rent at least two mini convenience stores per station to generate regular income for maintenance and upkeep, providing self employment opportunity to 184 people in addition to thousands other jobs directly linked with the project, reduce number of vehicles on the road and thus addressing traffic congestion and carbon foot print. A win win on all accounts 




ghazi52 said:


> __

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## rishav

pakistani cities have wide roads


----------



## DJ_Viper

Thorough Pro said:


> Infrastructure construction is the best way to provide low level jobs to unskilled Pakistanis and give a boost to economy.



There has been a lot of coverage of the Pakistani market and associated projects lately within the US economy houses. I've seen a few interviews last week and commercials. One statement shown on Bloomberg showed the Metro-Bus and some animation of a state of the art train system and said "Welcome Pakistan to the 21st century" and then it showed stock market returns in the top 3 across all markets. That's pretty big and clearly shows how much more investment is about to get to Pakistan. Good work and keep it up!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

Shahbaz Shareef is CM of Punjab or Lahore ? ....South Punjab really need good roads, medical and education. @ghazi52 ...You need to start sticky for South Punjab development program.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Mentee

HAIDER said:


> Shahbaz Shareef is CM of Punjab or Lahore ? ....South Punjab really need good roads, medical and education. @ghazi52 ...You need to start sticky for South Punjab development program.


actually Lahore, rest of the punjabis have been bestowed with the blessing of pleasing their eyesights with the mash-hoor Lahore dy isharay and lightaa'n whenever they visit It-----


----------



## Mrc

Budget allocation is according to tax collection... south punjab has been allocated far more than what they have bothered to give in... taxes

U cannot collect all in lahore and spend all in south punjab... period


----------



## Mentee

noticed one grim thing, that whatever the bureaucracy aspires to build under any regime, they will always be deprived of any aesthetic sense what so ever--------e.g rescue 11 22 -----------this emergency department was given state of the art vehicles, and the color scheme they chose for those was horrible-----same is the case with the metro bus and now orange train---------they could have chosen the lighter shades of the National color, GREEN, but no, it seems like a payndo cycle mechanic got more sense when dealing with colors for his workshop---------than our kojii bureaucracy with their filthy cum stinky ideas

plz have a look at this beauty






and this sh-it





an eye healing fire tender





and our ugly betty eww






the police ones are also in no better condition--------they were given the prized hilux trucks and they converted them in to some cattle carrying vans like this one-----------more like the kapray ki kothi





while those hiluxs were supposed to be like this one-----







Mrc said:


> Budget allocation is according to tax collection... south punjab has been allocated far more than what they have bothered to give in... taxes
> 
> U cannot collect all in lahore and spend all in south punjab... period


same logic applies to the central and rest of the punjab---------you cannot snatch other cities hard earned money and spend it blindly on Lahore--------------even after all that spendings half of the city is still in miserable condition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

Mentee said:


> same logic applies to the central and rest of the punjab---------you cannot snatch other cities hard earned money and spend it blindly on Lahore--------------even after all that spendings half of the city is still in miserable condition




I m not a fan of huge spending on lahore... i was just giving the logic that was given in punjab assembly when same qyestion was raised...

By the way.. have u been to lahore?? Its not in a miserable condition at all...infact pretty good...

Karachi and peshawar seem to be in lot more miserable condition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viper0011.

Mentee said:


> noticed one grim thing, that whatever the bureaucracy aspires to build under any regime, they will always be deprived of any aesthetic sense what so ever--------e.g rescue 11 22 -----------this emergency department was given state of the art vehicles, and the color scheme they chose for those was horrible-----same is the case with the metro bus and now orange train---------they could have chosen the lighter shades of the National color, GREEN, but no, it seems like a payndo cycle mechanic got more sense when dealing with colors for his workshop---------than our kojii bureaucracy with their filthy cum stinky ideas
> 
> plz have a look at this beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this sh-it




1) Ever traveled on one of these? You've not, unless it was a "once in a lifetime" event. You should ask the poor who make less than a dollar or two a day, who travel on these. They would tell you that what you just called "shiit" above, is a blessing to their daily lives and probably 6 hours a day commute to and from work!! 

How about you and your rich family members donate once in a while to your own country's good, and may be you can stipulate that the billion you are donating, means the color of the bus has to be your choice? I bet you, they'd do that for you gladly  like they do in the US.

Oh wait, who am I shiiting with? You people don't even pay your taxes. Every single family outside of may be 1% of the population has stolen money from the Pakistani treasury for decades. And here you are, complaining about the "color" when this bus system takes literally over 200,000 people to work and back home every day!! Ask those people about colors. They'd tell you they don't give a f**k, they appreciate what the system does for them. I can't believe people like you have the brain power to write these posts and bit*ch about these life-changing things that have brought Pakistan to year 2016, vs. the shiit hole your country's been for the past 70 years!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

Mentee said:


> noticed one grim thing, that whatever the bureaucracy aspires to build under any regime, they will always be deprived of any aesthetic sense what so ever--------e.g rescue 11 22 -----------this emergency department was given state of the art vehicles, and the color scheme they chose for those was horrible-----same is the case with the metro bus and now orange train---------they could have chosen the lighter shades of the National color, GREEN, but no, it seems like a payndo cycle mechanic got more sense when dealing with colors for his workshop---------than our kojii bureaucracy with their filthy cum stinky ideas
> 
> plz have a look at this beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this sh-it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an eye healing fire tender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and our ugly betty eww
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the police ones are also in no better condition--------they were given the prized hilux trucks and they converted them in to some cattle carrying vans like this one-----------more like the kapray ki kothi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while those hiluxs were supposed to be like this one-----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same logic applies to the central and rest of the punjab---------you cannot snatch other cities hard earned money and spend it blindly on Lahore--------------even after all that spendings half of the city is still in miserable condition


Paa g this is Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

Viper0011. said:


> 1) Ever traveled on one of these? You've not, unless it was a "once in a lifetime" event.


yes sir, 2 years back,it was a fair experience



Viper0011. said:


> How about you and your rich family members donate once in a while to your own country's good, and may be you can stipulate that the billion you are donating, means the color of the bus has to be your choice? I bet you, they'd do that for you gladly  like they do in the US.



we do it every year



Viper0011. said:


> Oh wait, who am I shiiting with?


Meer Mentee Meer



Viper0011. said:


> You people don't even pay your taxes.


i don't even do a job



Viper0011. said:


> Every single family outside of may be 1% of the population has stolen money from the Pakistani treasury for decades.


my family pays it taxes regularly-------gov't ministers should die in shame then?



Viper0011. said:


> And here you are,


on Pakistan Defence Forum



Viper0011. said:


> complaining about the "color" when this bus system takes literally over 200,000 people to work and back home every day!! Ask those people about colors.



i never even questioned its utility--------give us some clean space to breathe, some eye soothing colors to look at-----is it too much to ask from those starvay and baisavy scale k clerks?



Viper0011. said:


> They'd tell you they don't give a f**k,


neither do i



Viper0011. said:


> they appreciate what the system does for them


Ah nevermind------- now we are getting off-track 



Viper0011. said:


> I can't believe people like you have the brain power to write these posts


sir there is a theory called positivism and by deducing logic from it there is every single reason available for you to believe that without brain power one cannot even raise a finger let alone type a sentence----------



Viper0011. said:


> the shiit hole your country's been for the past 70 years!!


show some courtsey while posting on a Pakistani forum even if you are not a Pakistani-------

EDIT: sir the amount of ridiculous frustration and anger in your post towards me was absolutely uncalled for--------i always respected you as a Teacher--------and Pml n govt is no deity from mount olympus, i have got every right to criticise the hell out of every shareef and khabees residing in the parliament lodges. Respect to you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

HAIDER said:


> Shahbaz Shareef is CM of Punjab or Lahore ? ....South Punjab really need good roads, medical and education. @ghazi52 ...You need to start sticky for South Punjab development program.



https://defence.pk/threads/multan-metro-bus-system.423402/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

Kambojaric said:


> https://defence.pk/threads/multan-metro-bus-system.423402/


Thanks brother. But, South Punjab is not just Multan, its huge and hundreds of neglected spot, which are breeding ground of extremism. Highest poverty rate in South Punjab and Baluchistan interior .



Mentee said:


> actually Lahore, rest of the punjabis have been bestowed with the blessing of pleasing their eyesights with the mash-hoor Lahore dy isharay and lightaa'n whenever they visit It-----


Punjab can be divided for good administration . But, PMLn doesn't want. They want to be Ranjeet Singh for remaining life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

HAIDER said:


> Thanks brother. But, South Punjab is not just Multan, its huge and hundreds of neglected spot, which are breeding ground of extremism. Highest poverty rate in South Punjab and Baluchistan interior .
> 
> 
> Punjab can be divided for good administration . But, PMLn doesn't want. They want to be Ranjeet Singh for remaining life.


Even ranjit Singh is remembered as an excellent administrator, the pride of Punjab --- idhr to hr vkt khana thonsny ki pari rehti hain sir g


----------



## Viper0011.

Mentee said:


> Meer Mentee Meer




What does this mean?




> my family pays it taxes regularly-------gov't ministers should die in shame then?



All non tax payers who steal taxes should go to some jail. Not just the government. You have all these corrupt bast*ards who are sitting in every single political party. And the worst thing is, when they call the "other side" corrupt, totally ignoring who they are 



> Show some courtsey while posting on a Pakistani forum even if you are not a Pakistani-------
> 
> EDIT: sir the amount of ridiculous frustration and anger in your post towards me was absolutely uncalled for--------i always respected you as a Teacher--------and Pml n govt is no deity from mount olympus, i have got every right to criticise the hell out of every shareef and khabees residing in the parliament lodges. Respect to you



I am showing courtesy to the Pakistani public, 90% of which is poor or average, but the 10% rule. So things like these, are blessings for a nation suffering for the past 70 years. Why complain about the color when it benefits hundreds of thousands of people every day? Just saying.

And I am sorry, I didn't mean to come out rude. But thank you for pointing out. I am passionate towards Pakistan and would really like to see it grow and be in the top 10 countries. So you got my passion there heated up for a second by bringing up aesthetics and ignoring its benefits. We are good now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

Viper0011. said:


> bringing up aesthetics and ignoring its benefits


sir when any plain paint job can be done by spending the same amount of money and efforts then why not our 
national color ?


Viper0011. said:


> We are good now


give me some time to sue you---------------just kidding sir, God Bless you



Viper0011. said:


> What does this mean?


my ismay girami

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

* Orange Line Metro Train Depot *


*



*


----------



## ghazi52

The judge was obviously drunk I think Punjab Government should either replace him or get a verdict from Supreme court that until the completion of this mega project all small useless courts and good for nothing sold out corrupted sectarian politically biased judges just shut their stupid mouths ....
_


These headless judges cost this nation more than PPP corruption, their decisions from Pak steel Mill, LNG contract with French company,giving Stay Order on every development project require independent review and discussion. I bet these judges don't know where are these historical buildings, if they had ever visited these place, verdict must had been different. Some of these places are inside population and are not even visible from train track. Shalamar Garden is more a garden, structure is deep inside away from track. If they had visited these places, they had given decision only on Chauburgi which is near to track and restoration of all these historical places. In England judges visit places to understand the situation more clearly.
Its high likely that Supreme court will reverse this decision but poor Pakistanis to bear cost increase rather than dirty elite NGO's and Talban Khan company protesting on every development project for their political motives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

This is gonna be a massive concrete pouring exercise!


----------



## ghazi52

......




_


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viper0011.

ghazi52 said:


> The judge was obviously drunk I think Punjab Government should either replace him or get a verdict from Supreme court that until the completion of this mega project all small useless courts and good for nothing sold out corrupted sectarian politically biased judges just shut their stupid mouths .....



In America, this is when the POTUS would issue an executive order. Public welfare is above all and for a country like Pakistan, its even more important. These projects are the lifeline of a future nation poised to grow. You don't have modern infrastructure, you don't get investments, manufacturing plants, etc, etc. These are the highest priority projects and must be done on time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

command and control centre.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AsianLion

*‘Half of Lahore Orange Train project completed’*

Home / Today's Paper / Lahore / ‘Half of Orange Train project completed’

Half of the civil work on Lahore Orange Line Metro Train project has so far been completed and construction of 12 elevated as well as one underground stations for the train have also started along the 13.7 kilo metre long package one for the project from Dera Gujjaran, GT Road to Chauburji.

This was stated in the weekly progress review meeting of the Steering Committee of the project held here Wednesday under the chairmanship of Khawaja Ahmad Hassaan.

The meeting was told that so far 20 U-tube girders, a locally precast structure for the first time in Pakistan, had been launched along GT Road for laying track for the train and the process would be accelerated in the coming days. Khawaja Ahmad Hassaan directed for setting separate deadlines for completion of each station and called upon all the relevant departments to work with close coordination to achieve the targets.

He asked for provision of connections of utility services, including electricity, water supply, Sui gas and telephone, at these stations. All the utility services departments should take special care of their infrastructure during execution of work for the project to ensure uninterrupted supply of these services to the people living in the adjoining areas, he said.

NESPAK General Manager Slaman Hafeez informed the meeting that his department had established a special task force to finalise designs quickly. Work for construction of a bridge for Orange Line Metro Train on Lahore Ring Road has also started. He briefed the meeting on the pace of work on each of the four packages of the project and said that so far 59 percent civil work of the package one from Dera Gujjaran, GT Road to Chauburji had been completed.

Progress of work on package two from Chauburji to Ali Town is 44 percent, on the depot near Dera Gujjran is 48 percent while on Stabling Yard near Ali Town, it is 47 percent. All possible measures are being taken for completion of the project on schedule, he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

___

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Clutch

ghazi52 said:


> _




I can imagine all these pillars for the train and metro buses becoming magnets for ugly posters!... would end up looking horrible!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kugga

Clutch said:


> I can imagine all these pillars for the train and metro buses becoming magnets for ugly posters!... would end up looking horrible!



This is not Karachi Brother. Nothing like that happens in Lahore


----------



## ghazi52

LAHORE: Lahore Orange Line Metro Train (OLMT) Steering Committee Chairman Khawaja Ahmad Hassaan held a progress review meeting on Wednesday in which he gave various directions for the project’s development.

He said that a sign system of international standards should be designed and installed at all metro stations. This was required for the information and guidance of commuters who use the transport. .

He also directed that, “More police wardens may be deputed near all the 11 under-construction elevated metro stations along package-I, where construction activity was in full swing these days, for facilitating smooth flow of traffic in these areas.”

The officials at the meeting were informed that four traffic wardens, who were performing their duties in two shifts, had been designated for escorting the pre-cast structures from the casting yard to the site of installation, to avoid any untoward incident during lifting. The meeting was further told that the reconstruction of roads from Lakshmi Chowk to The Mall and the underground Anarkali metro station at Jain Mander had been commenced. In addition asphalt work on the GT Road from Dera Gujjran to Coop Store as well as Nicholson Road from Bohar Wala Chowk to Lakshmi Chowk had already been completed.

The meeting was also informed that a total of 670 precast U-tub girders would be used for the construction of the elevated track along the package-I route, out of which 220 girders had so far been launched. Similarly a total of 341 transoms would be used along this route out of which 258 had so far been placed.

Work on package II had been resumed and the construction of roads from Thokar Niaz Baig to Ali Town had also started. Eight out of the 23 buildings of the depot, in package-III, had so far been constructed and work for acquisition of the remaining land required for the stabling yard in package IV had also begun.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Orange Train coming soon...*


** Construction of roads from Thokar Niaz Baig to Ali Town starts
*




 


*LAHORE:* Signs should be designed and installed at all stations for guidance of commuters who will travel via Lahore Orange Line Metro Train (LOMT).

Project's Steering Committee Chairman Khawaja Ahmad Hassaan said this during a weekly progress review meeting on Wednesday.

"More police wardens may be deputed near all the 11 under-construction elevated metro stations along package-I, where construction activity was in full swing these days, for facilitating smooth flow of traffic in these areas," he added.

The meeting was informed that four traffic wardens, who were performing their duties in two shifts had been deputed for escorting the pre-cast structures from casting yard to the site of installation to avoid any untoward incident during the lifting.

The meeting was further told that reconstruction of roads from Lakshmi Chowk to The Mall as well as around the under-ground Anarkali metro station being built at Jain Mandir area has been commenced. While asphalt work on GT Road from Dera Gujjaran to Coop Store and Nicholson Road from Bohr Wala Chowk to Lakshmi Chowk has been completed.

A total of 670 precast U-tub girders will be used for construction of elevated track along Package-I out which 220 had so far been launched. Similarly a total of 341 Transoms will be used along this route out of which 258 had so far been placed.

Work on Package-II has also been resumed and construction of roads from Tokhar Niaz Baig to Ali Town has also started. Eight out of the 23 buildings of depot, package-III, had so far been constructed and work for acquisition of remaining land required for stabling yard, package IV, had also been started.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awan68

ghazi52 said:


>


How many metro train lines are in the pipeline for lahore besides orange??


----------



## ghazi52

_

Lahore Orange Line Metro Train Project Package-1 Construction of Civil and Allied Works from Dera Gujjran to Chauburji 13.6 KM Train Station's Updated Pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Orange Line Metro Train Project Package-1 Construction of Civil and Allied Works from Dera Gujjran to Chauburji 13.6 KM Updated Pictures














































.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.....






































































...............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.....


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chauburji´s beauty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## ghazi52

They should build a shopping center/hypermarket at both ends of the line..that way many cars can stay off the roads and people living along the lines can do their shopping without adding vehicle traffic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islampark Station






__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Nice development.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Clutch

*Latest Drone footage from a couple days ago...*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xyxmt

krash said:


> See? This is why this country hasn't gotten anywhere, the people here are stupid enough to stubbornly stick to their vain desires by providing ludicrous arguments. Observe,
> 
> 1) You are comparing the 1800s London to today's Lahore? Are you soft in the top? Your comparing a time when there was no other option for mass passenger and goods commute other than rail? Do you know when was the first car made? With which came wide paved roads, such as Lahore's? So do you need rail to transport your goods from Ichra to Shadman or can you get your butt their by road easily?
> 
> 2) There will always be poverty. But were the poverty levels as high and as critical then in England as they are right now in Pakistan? Nope, not anywhere close. What did England did about those poverty levels? Invested all that it had on a Metro Train?
> 
> 3) Was the British government strapped of critical funds? Nope, your article states otherwise. England at that time had more money than it could spend. Pray tell how much do we have?
> 
> 4) What did England first do, built its tube (underground train)? Or invested in health, energy, education, economy? Ding, ding, ding! They first made theirs the best education system in the world, then provided their whole, yes *WHOLE population with free medical care*, and lets just say that the English populace has no idea what "load shedding" means.
> 
> 5) Do you know what the MET was like when it was made? It was the bare essentials, not a vanity item such as what your CM wants to build. It had gas-lit wooden carriages hauled by steam locomotives.
> 
> 
> 
> .......
> 
> The above article suggests improving the transportation system to facilitate the businesses that are and businesses that will come, making them grow and hence improving the economy. Pray tell me what is the situation of "businesses" in Pakistan right now? Are they growing? Or is your whole industry in shambles due to the energy crisis that we are going through, which we apparently cannot fix because we have no funds, funds which we are spending on the GRAND METRO FEEL GOOD TRANSPORTATION PROJECT? Tell me what is your transportation system going to transport? Thousands of unemployed youth looking for any meagre employment opportunity? Hundreds of thousands of people working for less than $2 a day? You don't have enough energy to power businesses and households in the city through a +45 C day, where will the power come for this train? What would make the economy grow more in a country which has virtually no education, no energy, no industry with an utterly ruined economy?
> 
> a) Education?
> b) No energy shortage?
> c) Subsidies to the local businesses?
> d) Subsidized fuel?
> e) A shiny new Metro Train?
> 
> What have you been smoking?
> 
> 
> Apparently you are super infatuated with Subways/Metro Trains. Trust me they are nothing glamorous. They are dirty, filthy, crowded, filled with weirdos, shady characters and thieves. No one ever goes "Hey! I know! Today I wanna go travel through the subway!" These are not vanity items. Kindly grow up....
> 
> 
> Lahore does need a major revamp in the public transportation system. Your bus system is a joke. The buses are over crowded, broken down, the drivers are assholes, the quality is shot, the schedules are nowhere, one could go on for ever..... If you really want to improve Lahore's public transportation system start with there. Couple it with strict traffic law enforcement and you won't need to spend anything big on public transportation for another couple of decades.
> 
> The down town areas of all the major cities in North America (New York, Chicago, Toronto) and Europe (Paris, Rome, London) have very very narrow roads and more cars than all of Lahore put together. How do they manage it? Strict and efficient traffic law enforcement and a good public bus service. Ironically in Lahore the government keeps widening the roads (concept unknown to the west), builds flyovers everywhere the CM's head turns, builds a metro bus line but does not give two jacks about traffic law enforcement or the public bus system and thus the traffic situation remains out of control. Wonder why? Oh I know, because there is no vain and juvenile pride in having proper traffic controls or a good public bus service.
> 
> ps: It was funny how after the Metro Bus started, the tv channels were interviewing people about their satisfaction with the service, people who were earning less than Rs.200/day unaware that the money spent on the bus could have doubled their earnings if invested properly.
> 
> Doubt you understood any of this, because you know 'Metro Rail' *droool*.....




you live in canada?
you know what they are doing to drivers in Toronto?
Lahore is 4 times bigger than Toronto

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## krash

xyxmt said:


> you live in canada?
> you know what they are doing to drivers in Toronto?
> Lahore is 4 times bigger than Toronto



You know the education index of Canada? Poverty rate? GDP? Health Care? Social Security?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Looks like a successful project if only it can be sustained for 20 years now that would be something


----------



## xyxmt

krash said:


> You know the education index of Canada? Poverty rate? GDP? Health Care? Social Security?



what does it have to do with city traffic and transportation?. Doesn't citizen of Pakistan have right to travel like human being instead of sheeps stuffed in 5ft high boxes or ear drum blowing Rickshaws.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UK_86

xyxmt said:


> what does it have to do with city traffic and transportation?. Doesn't citizen of Pakistan have right to travel like human being instead of sheeps stuffed in 5ft high boxes or ear drum blowing Rickshaws.



Agree....


----------



## krash

xyxmt said:


> what does it have to do with city traffic and transportation?. Doesn't citizen of Pakistan have right to travel like human being instead of sheeps stuffed in 5ft high boxes or ear drum blowing Rickshaws.



Kindly do not reply to posts that you haven't read in their entirety. Your question was already answered in the post you quoted.


----------



## I S I

Youthians doing randi rona everywhere. Disgusting.


----------



## xyxmt

krash said:


> Kindly do not reply to posts that you haven't read in their entirety. Your question was already answered in the post you quoted.



I was replying to your Gems of a post, if you dont want people to reply to you Kindly keep your ideas to yourself

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## krash

xyxmt said:


> I was replying to your Gems of a post, if you dont want people to reply to you Kindly keep your ideas to yourself



You quote a post which states exactly why is "A=B" and ask why "A=B". Are you trying to create an infinite loop of me posting the same post?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

krash said:


> You quote a post which states exactly why is "A=B" and ask why "A=B". Are you trying to create an infinite loop of me posting the same post?



Why are you posting if you agree when someone who says A=B...you have no clue what discussion is?
let me explain, someone says A=B, then he gives arguments about his theory, then you ask question.

like I asked you a question what does Education, Health care and Social Security setup in Canada has to do with Metro train and transportation. Are uneducated people not able to use proper transportation. and please dont make a retarded reply if you dont have anything to say


----------



## egodoc222

When is Islamabad getting one?


----------



## krash

xyxmt said:


> Why are you posting if you agree when someone who says A=B...you have no clue what discussion is?
> let me explain, someone says A=B, then he gives arguments about his theory, then you ask question.
> 
> like I asked you a question what does Education, Health care and Social Security setup in Canada has to do with Metro train and transportation. Are uneducated people not able to use proper transportation. and please dont make a retarded reply if you dont have anything to say



You see this post of your's?

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/laho...-news-and-updates.286707/page-15#post-9334127

You see the post you quoted? My post? It has the all the answers to this post of your's,



xyxmt said:


> what does it have to do with city traffic and transportation?. Doesn't citizen of Pakistan have right to travel like human being instead of sheeps stuffed in 5ft high boxes or ear drum blowing Rickshaws.




Keep up, the instructions were very simple.

And again, kindly only quote people when you've read their posts that you quote in their entirety and understood them. Most of us here don't have the time to indulge you when you can't put two and two together, you must pull your own dead-weight. Not even when you try to act tough.


----------



## Furqan Sarwar

Don't de-rail the thread guys....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

krash said:


> You see this post of your's?
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/laho...-news-and-updates.286707/page-15#post-9334127
> 
> You see the post you quoted? My post? It has the all the answers to this post of your's,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep up, the instructions were very simple.
> 
> And again, kindly only quote people when you've read their posts that you quote in their entirety and understood them. Most of us here don't have the time to indulge you when you can't put two and two together, you must pull your own dead-weight. Not even when you try to act tough.



looks like you have too much time to waste on explaining your stupid posts


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islampark Station, at present the most developed Elevated Station






Steel structures there to help cover the top...







Here you can clearly see they have made stairs leading to the station so thats good.






Central Station ??? 











Anarkali Station ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Below is the proposed render of Lahore













_



_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Updated Pic
















































































_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Chairman of the Steering Committee for Lahore Orange Line Metro Train project, Kh. Ahmad Hassan has revealed that preliminary work for laying track for Lahore Orange Line Metro Train (OLMT) project has commenced at Islam Park station while first consignment of rolling stock from China will be received in June.

Presiding the weekly progress review meeting, here on Wednesday, Kh. Ahmad Hassan has said that a total of 27 trains, each comprising of five cars will be operated which will cover the end to end 27 kilometers journey in just 45 minutes for the benefit of two hundred and fifty thousand commuters daily, he informed.

He told a total of 11 elevated stations are being built along package-I of the project. Grey structure of 6 out of the 11 elevated stations along package-I, situated at Dera Gujjran, Islam Park, Salamat Pura, Mehmood Booti, Pakistan Mint and Railway station, has been completed and handed over to CR-NORINCO for executing relevant electrical and mechanical works, which would be completed in 105 days.

The meeting was told that construction work on all the 13 elevated stations along package-II of the project was in full swing and is scheduled to be completed by 15 July. Formworks for fabricating precast structures for construction of viaduct have been imported, casting yard has been prepared and work to precast transoms and U-tub girders for package-II will commence in first week of next month.

The meeting was further told that work for construction of a new area drain, from Haji Camp at Nichelson Road to river Ravi via Lakhshmi Chowk and Chouburji, will commence next week. The project has been divided into two packages and will be completed at a cost of Rs.2.16 billion.

Meeting was informed that 64 per cent civil work of the project has been completed. Progress on package-I from Dera Gujjaran, G.T.Road to Chouburji was81 per cent, on package-II from Choburji to Ali Town was 49 percent, on Depot near Dera Gujran was 71 per cent while on Stabling Yard near Ali Town it was 54 per cent.

The meeting decided to rehabilitate the existing drain from Dera Gujjran to Suhk Nehr and constructing a new drain from this point to Coop Store for improving drainage in the area. The drain will be covered and footpaths will be constructed for the pedestrians. Ramps for convenience of special persons using wheel chairs will also be constructed along this footpath near stations of metro train.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RangeMaster




----------



## ghazi52

Dera Gujjran Metro Train Bridge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__________________

this is the train. its slightly modified from its render

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Seems like a pretty decent project


----------



## ghazi52

New Documentary

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Arch Shaped Orange Line Bridge Over Lahore Ring Road

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

LAHORE: As many as 20 out of 27 trains for the Orange Line Metro Train Project will reach the provincial capital from China by December.

This was revealed by the OLMT Steering Committee Chairman Khawaja Ahmad Hassaan, who recently returned home from China after attending the ceremony to dispatch rolling stock last week. He added the first rolling stock consignment for the Lahore Orange Line Metro Train (OLMT) was being shipped from China and will reach Lahore by first week July.

He was speaking to participants of the project’s weekly progress review meeting on Wednesday.

Ahmad showed the pictures of Chinese manufactured rolling stock to meeting participants and highlighted that international standard air-conditioned coaches were compatible with Pakistan’s environment and would provide safe, swift and reliable mode of transport to over 250,000 commuters daily.

He said laying of tracks for parking those carriages in depot at Dera Gujjaran has already commenced. The train would have an operation speed of 80 kilometres per hour and a total of 27 trains, each comprising of five coaches, would be operated at an interval of five to 10 minutes for catering the needs of the passengers, he added.

The meeting was informed that overall 68.25% civil work on the project has been completed. Progress on package-I (from Dera Gujjaran, GT Road to Chauburji) was 82.59%, on package-II (from Chauburji to Ali Town) was 50.50%, on depot near Dera Gujran was 73.05% while on stabling yard near Ali Town it was 66.97%.

He also called upon all the relevant departments as well as the contractors for getting their staff trained by Rescue 1122 for adopting safety measure in case of any untoward incident.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Hi, this picture is of German Railway 'Deutsche Bahn' not of orange line locomotive.




Hi, this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangeMaster



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

KKH






KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Orange Line Metro Train project gets a go ahead from Supreme Court of Pakistan*

ISLAMABAD: Supreme Court of Pakistan is hearing the case of Orange Line Metro Train project in Lahore.

During the case proceedings the Honourable Justice has given remarks about the Orange Line Metro Train Project construction status.

Supreme Court judge said on Thursday that though the Lahore Metro Train project could not be stopped, measures should be taken to protect the undamaged heritage buildings and sites.

“We must keep in mind those buildings which have not been destroyed and not those which have already been razed. We cannot stop the train project but the (unharmed) heritage structures must be conserved and protected,” observed Justice Ejaz Afzal Khan, who is heading a five-member bench hearing appeals of NESPAK, the Lahore Development Authority, the Punjab Transit Authority and the Punjab government against Lahore High Court verdict that has restrained work on the project.

The judge passed the remarks, when Asma Jehangir, who represented Kamil Khan Mumtaz, an architect, objected that when the authorities were not allowed to carry out construction within 200 feet of the heritage sites why diligent approval through an NOC was given.

She said that the committee which had issued the NOC should have evaluated each aspect of the project. “This is the matter of committee’s credibility. There seems to be no application of mind,” she said.

She said that if the Punjab authorities were serious to protect the national heritage, they should have allowed a team of UNESCO World Heritage Committee to visit the sites selected for the under-construction rapid transit line.

According to media reports, the UNESCO team was denied visa in January and they again intended to visit in April but the provincial authorities were using delaying tactics to entertain their request.

Asma contended if the provincial authorities did not like to follow the laws why they have been made. “The law for keeping 200 feet distance between the heritage buildings and the construction site has been violated to run the train,” she argued.

The LHC had set aside the NOC issued by the Archaeology Department, restraining work on the project.

Justice Ijaz ul Ahsan said that there should be a permanent system for conservation and protection of the heritage. He said that local experts instead of UNESCO should be involved to protect the historical.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## singlefighter

It means now the construction will touch the full swing to meet the completion date


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The train is designed to run on 25.58 km Line and reach top speeds of around 80 km per hour and is due for delivery in July this year.
It has an energy-saving air-conditioning system to cope with constant high temperatures in Pakistan, and the country's unstable voltage supply.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LA se Karachi

ghazi52 said:


>




Great video. The aerial shots were great. Wasn't a long video, either.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Early Morning Ground View of Lahore Orange Line Package-1 Progress Video June 23, 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Station Render

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Pakistani people need to learn drive in lanes, like it used to be in past. There must be one lane dedicated for bike riders.


----------



## ghazi52

LAHORE: *The first consignment of five wagons for the country’s first metro train*, the Orange Line Metro Train (OLMT), will reach Lahore by the end of this month.

The OLMT Steering Committee Chairman Khawaja Ahmad Hassaan told that final inspection of train wagons was underway in China after which the first train wagons would be shipped for Pakistan. He said *all 27 trains would reach Lahore by August or September* as the government had targeted to start nation’s first metro train operations by the end of the current year.


Ahmed said over 71% civil works of the metro project had already been completed and he had directed project civil contractors to finalise two model stations, Salamatpura and Islam Park, by July 31. He had directed officials concerned to install information signs and ticketing kiosks and made arrangements for security of completed stations.

Answering a question, he disclosed, a sub-committee was in a process of finalising information sign designs.

“I have directed them to opt the best available option for which some experts have visited and inspected information signs of similar projects in different countries, including the United Arab Emirates (UAE). Most likely we will install information signs similar to the Dubai Metro as it has latest design and technology,” he maintained.


As monsoon had started earlier this year, he said, all contractors had been directed to provide safety gears to their workers and ensure proper safety measures were taken to avoid any untoward incident. Rescue 1122 had also been asked to conduct a short safety training course for its workers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Orange Line Metro Train Project Package-1 Construction of Civil and Allied Works from Dera Gujjran to Chauburji 13.6 KM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

___

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Margarita

All the surrounding areas of these metro tracks look like slums...


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

LAHORE - Five sets of train, each comprising five cars, have so far been manufactured in China for Lahore Orange Line Metro Train, which will operate at a commercial speed of 35 kilo meters per hour.

This was informed at a meeting held on Wednesday to review progress on Lahore Orange Line Metro Train Project with Kh Ahmad Hasan in the chair.

Arrangements for parking these coaches are being finalised at Dera Gujran Depot by laying a two kilo meters long track for this purpose. Hasan said alternate piece of land has been identified for shifting Munawar Mosque, situated at Nichelson Road.

Construction of new building of mosque will soon be started after payment to the present owners, he added. A two-day workshop for imparting safety training to the officials of various departments involved in execution of this project will be held from Friday to Saturday. The chairman of OLMT steering committee observed that the World Heritage Committee has neither objected on the present alignment of the train’s track outside Shalimar Gardens, nor it has asked for altering the track at this point. The World Heritage Committee also scrapped the proposal for putting the Gardens on the list of ‘World Heritage in Danger’ as a result of effective presentation technical data and relevant reports by Pakistan at this august forum. This decision was a great achievement at the part of our team participating in the conference, Hasan added.

He congratulated all the persons associated with this project in any capacity over this success.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocky rock

Margarita said:


> All the surrounding areas of these metro tracks look like slums...



*i think look much better than this. What you say?*





















*Let me know if need some more i've got some great collection.*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## boxer_B

Rocky rock said:


> *i think look much better than this. What you say?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Let me know if need some more i've got some great collection.*



Where is Indian metro ?? 

First one is monorail. Second, third and fourth are Railways not metro. Probably two of them are from Bangladesh. You can clearly see Bengali written on coach.

Sorry to say this but point is - we have slums in cities but it seems you have city in slums.


----------



## gslv mk3

Leave this, slums or no slums are irrelevant in the discussion about an infrastructure project.


----------



## ghazi52

.
.
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUz

boxer_B said:


> Where is Indian metro ??
> 
> First one is monorail. Second, third and fourth are Railways not metro. Probably two of them are from Bangladesh. You can clearly see Bengali written on coach.
> 
> Sorry to say this but point is - we have slums in cities but it seems you have city in slums.



We have toilets in our country. Your country itself is a big air open toilet as majority of your population shits in open...



Pakistan has far less poverty, higher levels of per capita median income, greater per capita wealth, higher percentage of population in middle-class, and higher levels of sanitation than the sh*thole called hindustan 

By 2020-21, *ALL *our major cities and 80% of the total national population will be connected via 160km/hr double-tracked railway and freight network.

Come back when india achieves this level of infrastructural connectivity 50 years even

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Completion of Orange Line before next polls real challenge for PML-N*

LAHORE: The Punjab government has stepped up pace of work on Orange Line Metro Train Project with the determination to complete the $1.6 billion project before the next elections, which are due to be held in August next year.

However, nothing can be said with certainty due to its completion as no work is going on eleven heritage sites comes en route of project, as construction work was stayed by the Lahore High Court.

On Wednesday, chairman of the steering committee for Lahore Orange Line Metro Train, Khawaja Ahmad Hasaan after chairing weekly progress review meeting about the project informed that 72 per cent of the civil work on Lahore Orange Line Metro Train Project has so far been completed at cost of Rs 36 billion, including construction of a bridge for passing trains on Lahore Ring Road near Quaid-e-Azam interchange, close to the under-construction depot.

He told that laying of two kilo meters long track for parking coaches of Orange Line Metro Train has been completed at depot near Dera Gujjran as manufacturing of trains was in progress in China.

Seven sets of trains, each comprising of five cars, will be ready by the mid of next month for shipment to Pakistan. Five sets of train have already been prepared or Lahore Orange Line Metro Train, which will operate at a commercial speed of 35 kilo meters per hours for the benefit of more than 2,45,000 passengers daily.

The meeting was informed that progress on civil work on package-I from Dera Gujjaran, G.T.Road to Chouburji was 85.7 per cent, on package-II from Chowburji to Ali Town was 53.0 per cent, on Depot near Dera Gujran was 77.0 per cent while on Stabling Yard near Ali Town it was 73.5 per cent.

Khuwaja Ahmad Hassan also directed in the last progress review committee that two elevated stations, situated at Islam Park and Salamat Pura, may be completed in every respect by finishing all civil, electrical and mechanical works, by the 31st of July so that these structures could be used as ‘models’ for completing other stations of the project. Till date both stations are not finished yet.

Critics of Punjab government say completion of Orange Line Metro Project before next general elections is a real challenge for Punjab government led by PML-N. While government has pace up the construction work at all the 11 elevated stations of OLMT to finalize the project in time which stirred in controversy since its inception.

The 27 km project stretches from Ali Town to Dera Gujjran.

Labourers working at Chowk Yatim Khana elevated station of Orange Line Metro Train were of the view that if the construction work would continue with this pace the project will complete minimum in five months. “If there will any other scenarios the project will not likely to complete before eight to 10 months.”

“We are present here. We work here. We know better situation. We fulfill our task daily and submit reports to our supervisors. The pace of work has gained momentum but there is 50 percent work yet to be completed on these elevated stations,” two of labourers told The Nation who wished not to be named.

A survey conducted by The Nation in this regard. The construction work at all the 11 elevated stations is continued and at their 50 percent completion stage. However, no construction work is going on near heritage sites.

Environment activist Maryam Hussain said that since the inception of OLMT the civil society has been raising serious questions on the design and it implication of public. “Punjab Government always claims that they are completing the project with pace but the real situation is on the ground. Punjab government is bound to follow the verdict of Lahore High Court and no construction work should be done near heritage sties,” she said. 

“If they are going to contest the next elections on Orange Line Metro Train then this would not be good for 20 million population of Lahore that deserves modern transportation system but government is all trying to save their nose by completion of such expensive transportation system,” Maryam said.

She thinks government can sill revamp the whole design or at least considers the ‘public review’ to cater the civil society concerns on OLMT. 

Other than the development work, a serious challenge for the Punjab Government is to satisfy the UNESOC reactive monitoring mission on the safety condition of International Heritage Site Shalimar Gardens.

Civil society accused Punjab government that it misled Unesco at the 41st World Heritage Committee meeting held in krakow (Poland) on Orange Line Metro Project effects on World Heritage Site Shalimar Gardens.

The controversy stirred when civil society representatives showed a letter of World Heritage Centre Director Mechtild Rossler which she wrote to human rights and environment activists in Pakistan stated that there is no such think that we (UNESCO) endorsed the state party. 

http://nation.com.pk/featured/02-Aug...enge-for-pml-n

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Orange Line train ready in China for chugging in Lahore*


LAHORE: Seven sets of trains, each consisting of five cars, will be ready by the mid of September for shipment to Pakistan from China for the Lahore Orange Line Metro Train Project.

The train would operate at 35 kilometers (km) per hour to facilitate more than 245,000 passengers, project steering committee chairman Khawaja Ahjmad Hassan said at a meeting reviewing the pace of work on Wednesday.

He said more than 72 per cent of the civil work on the project had been completed at cost of Rs36 billion. The work includes the construction of an overhead bridge on Lahore Ring Road near the Quaid-i-Azam interchange.

The participants learned progress on civil work on package-I from Dera Gujjaran, GT Road, to Chouburji was 85.7%, package-II from Choburji to Ali Town was 53%, Depot near Dera Gujran 77% and on Stabling Yard near Ali Town 73.5%.

Up to five km line, of 13.4km, of package-I has been laid while the grey structure of the 11 elevated stations along package-I and five stations along package-II of the project have been handed over to a company for electrical and mechanical works. The grey structure of another five stations will be handed over to a Chinese contractor by the end of August while the remaining three stations will be handed over to it by Aug 14.

Despite the completion of 72pc of the civil work, project’s fate still hangs in the balance as the Supreme Court has yet to announce its judgment regarding the stay order by the Lahore High Court over the construction of the project in 200-foot radius of heritage sites, including Shalamar Gardens and the GPO.

Both the Punjab government and civil society have different stances over the concerns of Unesco’s world heritage committee on the project. Recently, the Punjab government blamed civil society activists for feeding wrong information to the World Heritage Centre (Secretariat) which led the Centre to draft decision of dropping the Lahore Fort and Shalamar Gardens from the World Heritage List.

“The draft decisions put up by the World Heritage Centre (WHC) regarding the suspension of work on the project, affecting a change in alignment in front of Shalamar Gardens and placing it on the list of World Heritage in Danger were rejected by the committee. The committee requested the state party of Pakistan to urgently complete and share with it the Visual Impact Study as decided by the WHC in its 40th session and invite the Reactive Monitoring Mission immediately after the decision of the Supreme Court to examine the project and discuss it with the relevant authorities,” it said in a recent handout.

On the other hand, members of the civil society quoted a letter of July 10 by Mechtild Rossler (director of the WHC). The letter states that the 41st session decided to grant one more year to the State Party (of Pakistan) in complying with the requests made by the 40th session prior to any decision to inscribe the Fort and Shalamar Gardens of Lahore, World Heritage Property, on the list of world heritage in danger. “Please note that the State Party was unable to invite the mission requested by the 40th session due to the pending case in the Supreme Court and due to the fact that the requested study is still to be finalised,” the letter added.


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Orange Line Metro Train Project Package-1 Construction of Civil and Allied Works from Dera Gujjran to Chauburji 13.6 KM.
Updated pictures.































































_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Loading for Pakistan
At Shanghai Port.














__

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Orange Line Metro Train to be fully automatic*

Orange Line Metro Train will be fully automatic which will operate without a driver at a commercial speed of 35 kilometers per hour for covering the end to end journey in only 45 minutes. Chairman of the steering committee for Project Khawaja Ahmad Haassan informed this during the weekly progress review meeting, here, Wednesday. 

He said that one set of train has been loaded in the ship at Shanghai Port of China and was scheduled to reach Karachi by *September 15* and Lahore by the end of next month. Civil works of the two high voltage sub-stations at Multan Road near Shahnoor Studios and at G.T. Road near University of Engineering and Technology was now in final stages and both the stations would be made operational by the mid of next month for providing electricity for the operation of the train.

The meeting was informed that 73 per cent of the civil work on Lahore Orange Line Metro Train Project has so far been completed. Progress on package-I from Dera Gujjaran, G.T.Road to Chouburji was 85.6 per cent, on package-II from Choburji to Ali Town was 53 per cent, on Depot near Dera Gujran was 78.4 per cent while on Stabling Yard near Ali Town it was 74.3 per cent. An overall 15 percent electrical and mechanical work of the project has also been completed. Civil work on available area along package-I had almost been completed, the meeting was told.

Khawaja Ahmad Haassan directed that every station of the metro train should be treated as an individual project and a special task force may be deputed at every point for speedy execution of civil as well as E&M works simultaneously besides fixing separate deadlines for completing work on every station. The meeting was informed that work for construction of a storm water drain at Mecload Road was being executed at five points and it was expected to be completed within one month at this road.

As many as 191 traffic wardens have been deployed for working in three shifts along package-II of the project for ensuring smooth flow of traffic in these areas. NESPAK has finalized the design for construction of special enclaves on footpaths along the metro train for placing skips of collecting solid waste, the meeting was told.—APP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Orange Metro Train to be connected with Metro Bus, Railway Station*


LAHORE: For achieving the objectives of Mass Transit System in the provincial metropolis, the Lahore Orange Line Metro Train will be connected with the Lahore Metro Bus System (Green Line) as well as the Lahore Railway Station by constructing two special walkways for pedestrians.

Advisor to Chief Minister Punjab and Chairman of the Steering Committee for the Lahore Orange Line Metro Train Project (LOMTP) Ahmad Hassan informed on Friday, that the Lahore Development Authority would execute this project at a cost of Rs 2.75 billion.

He said that an underpass would be constructed for connecting the underground Anarkali Station of Orange Line, being constructed at Jain Mandir area, with the M.A.O College station of Lahore Metro Bus. Pedestrians will be able to embark or disembark from one mode of transport for getting ride on the other one by using this walkway.

Similarly, a 40-feet elevated ‘walkulator’ (moving walkway) will be installed for connecting Lahore Railway Station with the Bohrwala Chowk Station of Orange Line Metro Train at Nichelson Road.

Passengers intending to move between these two locations will not have to walk a step for this purpose. They will be able to go from one point to the other just by standing on this moving ‘walkulator’, he informed.

He said that the LDA had invited applications for pre-qualification of engineering firms and contractors, willing to execute the project by September 9, 2017.

https://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/201...ilway-station/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Orange line train update | U girders placement work from Thokar chowk towards Canal view multan road*


*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Orange Train coaches to reach Lahore next month*

LAHORE: First shipment of coaches manufactured in China for Lahore Orange Line Metro Train has been dispatched from Shanghai, which is likely to reach Karachi by the 15th of September and subsequently to Lahore by the end of next month.

Adviser to the Chief Minister, Punjab and Chairman of the steering committee for project (LOMTP) Khawaja Ahmad Hassaan informed this during the weekly progress review meeting here Wednesday. He directed for speeding up work for finalising all arrangements for parking the consignment of coaches at Depot at Dera Gujan as well as at stabling yard at Raiwind Road.

He informed that 45 kanal land is being acquired at village Kotli Ghassi and Bagrian Saydan for construction of a retention pond for storm water with a view to improving the underground water table in the adjoining area of Orange Line Metro Train’s Depot at Dera Gujran.

The meeting was informed that 74 percent of the civil work on Lahore Orange Line Metro Train Project has so far been completed. Progress on package-I from Dera Gujran, GT Road to Chauburji was 86 percent, on package-II from Chauburji to Ali Town was 53.2 percent, on Depot near Dera Gujran was 79 percent while on stabling yard near Ali Town it was 75 percent. An overall 17 percent electrical and mechanical work of the project has also been completed. Electrical and mechanical work on 20 elevated stations of metro train was in full swing. Civil work on available area along package-I had almost been completed, the meeting was told.

Khawaja Ahmad Hassaan directed that cleanliness and public facilitations must be given top priority during forthcoming Eid-ul-Azha days. All the utility services departments should chalk out a comprehensive plan for this festival for ensuring uninterrupted supply of services during these days. He directed for eliminating illegal sale points of sacrificial animals and shifting them to places designated for this purpose.

Member of the Provincial Assembly Ch Shahbaz, Chief Engineer LDA Asrar Saeed, General Manage Operations Punjab Mass Transit Authority Syed Uzair Shah, Chief Engineer Tepa Saif-ur-Rahman, General Manager Nespak Salman Hafeez, senior officials of Lesco, Wasa, PTCL, Sui gas, Traffic Police, Railways, Rescue 1122, Civil Defence, Chinese Contractor, CR- NOROINCO, Representatives of Chinese Engineering Consultant and local contractors of the project attended the meeting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Latest

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Clutch

ghazi52 said:


> Latest




When will all the court stopped areas be resolved? ... any news on that?


----------



## ghazi52

Clutch said:


> When will all the court stopped areas be resolved? ... any news on that?



Our system is all liking or disliking. Judges are no exception.
Those sites are already destroyed by the traffic and people. So what is the use of not allowing to construct. They should allow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Structure of Lahore Orange Line's 24 stations completed*

Structures of 24 out of 26 stations of Lahore Orange Line Metro Train Project have been completed with the constructions of another three stations at Hanjarwal, Canal View and Tokhar Niaz Baig.

Chinese contractor CR-NORINCO is executing electrical and mechanical works at all these places.

This was informed at a meeting chaired by Advisor to Chief Minister and Chairman of steering committee for LOMTP Kh Ahmad Hasan to review progress on the project on Wednesday.

The meeting was informed that structure of another station at Ali Town, Raiwind Road will be completed next week. Construction of underground Central Station near GPO Chowk will start after the vacation of restraining order by the court.

The meeting was told that work for pre-casting U-Tub girders and transoms for package II of the train, from Chuberji to Ali Town, has sped up with the employment of Steam Curing Technology, which has been introduced for the first time in Pakistan.

The very first experiment in this regard has been fruitful which has facilitated speedy manufacturing of the track along this stretch. An average of nine U-Tub girders were being pre-cast daily and as many girders will be launched by the recently imported machinery.

The meeting was told that pace of construction work on package –II, from Ali Town to Chuberji, was satisfactory. A total of 806 U-tub girders are being fabricated for constructing 40 feet elevated track for the train. Each U-tub girder is 30 meters long, 5.5 meters wide and weighs 216 tons.

After launching of these structures, the track for the train will start taking shape along package-II. So far 261 U-tub girders have been launched, the meeting was told.

The meeting was informed that 74 per cent of the civil work on the project has so far been completed. Progress on package-I from Dera Gujaran, GT Road to Chuberji was 86 per cent, on package-II from Chuberji to Ali Town was 53.3 per cent, on Depot near Dera Gujran was 79.1 per cent while on Stabling Yard near Ali Town it was 75 per cent.

An overall 18 per cent electrical and mechanical work of the project has also been completed.

http://nation.com.pk/national/06-Sep...ions-completed


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*
Orange Line Metro Train Project Under Construction Package-II near Thokar Niaz Baig*
*






























*


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Orange Line Metro Train first shipment reaches Pakistan*

*



*

LAHORE: First shipment of rolling stock for Lahore Orange Line Metro Train will arrive Karachi tomorrow (Friday) from China and reach Lahore in the first week of October.

This was revealed by Adviser to the chief minister, Punjab and Chairman of the steering committee for Lahore Orange Line Metro Train Project (LOMTP) Khawaja Ahmad Hassaan while addressing the weekly progress review meeting here Wednesday. He told that a team of Chinese Operations and Maintenance Engineers has already arrived Lahore for operating the train.

A total of 27 trains, each comprising of five cars, will be operated under the LOMTP, he said, adding by the end of this year, 23 sets of trains are scheduled to reach Lahore from China. Khawaja Ahmad Hassaan informed that a befitting ceremony will be held in Lahore for receiving the first batch of locomotive for Orange Line Metro Train. 

He directed for quickly finalising all arrangements for parking these bogies at Depot at Dera Gujran and stabling yard at Ali Town, Raiwind Road.

The meeting was told that gray structures of 24 out of the 26 stations of Lahore Orange Line Metro Train Project has been completed and execution of electrical and mechanical work at all these places was in full swing by Chinese contractor CR-NORINCO.

https://timesofislamabad.com/orange-line-metro-train-first-shipment-reaches-pakistan/2017/09/14/


----------



## AndrewJin

ghazi52 said:


> Latest


I love how this city is decorated with green.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Orange Line Metro Train consignment reaches Lahore*
















LAHORE – The first consignment of Orange Line Metro Train containing three coaches and two engines has arrived in Lahore.

According to a spokesman of Punjab Mass Transit Authority, launching of the first Orange Line Metro Train will be held on the 7th of this month.
He said efforts are underway to complete Orange Line Metro Train project by December this year. 

Punjab government is making hectic efforts in completing the mega project despite the court stay orders in certain sections of the project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*First consignment of "Orange Line Metro Train" arrives in Pakistan's Lahore from China *
*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baby Leone

wow amazing project......hatts off to SS with so much criticism to his work he still manages to complete them and those who were criticizing metro buss projects are now dreaming of it to be there in their own cities. Just imagine what would happen if SS didnt complete metro buses and now this this project on criticism? those who were criticizing metro bus should be asked why they want the same in their cities now? hope our politicians become literate enough to not to politicize development for political point scoring.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salza

ghazi52 said:


> Latest



Great video. Thanks for the share. 

Damn we Karachities need such project on emergency basis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Canuck786

Salman Zahidi said:


> Great video. Thanks for the share.
> 
> Damn we Karachities need such project on emergency basis.


That one is old even the one I am posting is old but newer than the one already posted here.





The whole plan to be executed - A beauty!







Green line already completed; Orange line to be completed soon!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*
Locomotives imported from China to drag the Metro Train in case of breakdown or emergency Lahore Orange Line Metro Train Project *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

LAHORE: The Punjab government has decided to install international standard information signs at Lahore Orange Line Metro Train (OLMT) stations.

OLMT Steering Committee Chairman Khawaja Ahmad Hassan said that the government has already received proposal from different vendors for installation of these signs that would be similar to the signs installed at Dubai metro stations. He added that installation of electrical and mechanical equipment or machinery was being installed at all completed metro train stations between Dera Gujjran and Chaburji.

However, development work of the underground central station near the General Post Office cannot be initiated owing to stay orders by the court, while construction of another underground station near Old Anarkali is in its final phase, he maintained.

While inspecting development works of the OLMT projects on GT Road on Saturday, Hassaan told the media that 87% of development works were completed on Package-1 (from Dera Gujjran to Chauburji). As soon as the court gives go ahead development works on remaining section will also be completed on fast track, he added.

PMA General Manager Syed Azis Shah, NESPAK General Manager Salman Hafeez, Traffic Engineering and Transport Planning Agency (TEPA) Chief Engineer Sai fur Rehman and Chinese contractors CR-NORINCO were also present on the occasion.

Published in The Express Tribune, November 12th, 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Two more Train sets for Lahore Orange Line Metro reach Lahore*

LAHORE: Two more train sets for Lahore Orange Line Metro Train (LOLMT), comprising of 10 cars, reached Lahore on Wednesday and another two were on their way to Karachi port, while four more sets have been transported to Shanghai’s port in China to be dispatched to Pakistan soon.

Advisor to the Punjab Chief Minister and LOMTP Steering Committee Chairman Khawaja Ahmad Hassan revealed this while chairing the weekly progress review meeting.

It is important to mention here that a total of 27 train sets were being imported from China for the LOLMT project.

The meeting was informed that civil work on all the available area along package-I, starting from Dera Gujjran and ending at Chauburji, had been completed. However, work still needed to be resumed in areas where it had been stopped on court orders. About one fourth of the work for track laying along package-I, as well as the depot, had also been completed, while more than 80 per cent of the work had been completed on 12 out of the 13 stations under the package.

The meeting was further informed that more than 77 per cent of the civil work, besides 29 per cent electrical and mechanical work on Lahore Orange Line Metro Train Project, had so far been completed, which included construction of a bridge on Lahore Ring Road where a track was being presently laid.

National Engineering Services Pakistan (NESPAK) General Manager Salman Hafeez informed the meeting that progress on package-I from Dera Gujjran, GT Road to Chouburji was 87.2 per cent, while progress on package-II from Chouburji to Ali Town stood 60.3 per cent. Furthermore, progress on depot near Dera Gujran stood at 82.1 per cent, while progress on construction activities near Ali Town was 80 per cent.

Construction of a 185 metres long bridge on the railway tracks near parachute colony was now in its final stages, which was expected to be completed by the end of this month. Diesel powered locomotives have also been imported from China to be used in case of emergency and for pulling trains to the depot in case of any breakdown. These locomotives have been parked in the depot at Dera Gujjran, the meeting was told.

Moreover, the meeting was informed that the pace of work on package –II had increased. So far, 588 out of the 806 U-Tub girders, required for construction of viaduct, had been cast while 453 of these structures have been launched. More than 92 per cent of the work for launching transoms for supporting U-Tub girders had also been completed. Restoration of roads was also being carried out in this package and at present 60 per cent roads have been rehabilitated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Anarkali Station






Ramp (end of underground section)


----------



## WhyCry

Clutch said:


>


Bombardier?


----------



## ghazi52

*Mass transit: OLMT enters completion phase*

Published: November 30, 2017

LAHORE: 
Lahore Orange Line Metro Train (OLMT) project has entered its completion phase. All 26 train stations have been completed as per international standards, including facilities for citizens with special needs.

Speaking to participants of the project’s weekly progress review meeting on Wednesday, the OLMT Steering Committee Chairman Khawaja Ahmad Hassaan highlighted that all metro train stations will be accessible by the elderly and citizens with special needs as dedicated facilities were being built for wheelchairs.

Meeting participants were informed that over 86% civil and 67% electrical and mechanical works have been completed at Islam Park station which was being built as a model. He said that once this model station was completed, the same design and material would be replicated at all remaining stations. Development works were being executed on a rapid pace, except sites where the court had given stay orders, he added.

The meeting observed that the project had already been delayed owing to stay orders. The court judgment in metro train case was reserved by the court for seven months. Project contractors, including Chinese and locals, expressed their worries over the long delay.

Punjab Chief Minister Muhammad Shehbaz Sharif, in a recent public address, expressed his concerns over reserving the verdict. He appealed to the court of law to announce its verdict on the fate of multi-billion rupee project and assured that his government would accept the decision, come what may.

Meeting participants were informed that the pace of development works had been increased on package-2 (from Chaburji to Ali Town). As many as 645 out of total 806 u-tub girders required for construction of elevated viaduct for train at this section have been precast, while 505 of such structures have so far been put into their places.

National Engineering Services Pakistan (NESPAK) General Manager Salman Hafeez told the meeting participants that 77.8% of the civil works were completed, besides 30% electrical and mechanical work. Progress on package-I (from Dera Gujjaran, Grand Trunk Road to Chaburji) was 87.3%, on package-2 it was 62%, on package -3 (depot near Dera Gujjaran) was 82.3% and on package-4 (stabling yard near Ali Town) 81.4%.

The meeting was attended by MPA Chaudhry Shabaz Ahmad, LDA Chief Engineer Asrar Saeed Khan, Punjab Mass transit Authority Manager Operations Sayed Ozair Shah, Traffic Engineering and Transport Planning Agency (TEPA) Chief Engineer Saif-ur-Rehman and senior officials of LESCO, WASA, PTCL, Sui gas, traffic police, Pakistan Railways, Rescue 1122 and Civil Defence. Representatives of Chinese contracting companies, CR-NORINCO and local contractors were also present in the meeting.

The 27-kilometer Orange Line Metro Train Project is estimated to cost over $1.65 billion (Rs165 billion) and is funded through a soft loan by China’s Exim Banks. Project documents highlighted around $1 billion will be directly transferred to Chinese contractors, CR-NORINCO, for procurement of the rolling stock while the remaining amount will be transferred to Pakistan for construction of track and provision of allied infrastructure.

The project was part of the city metro network and when completed. It will connect Raiwind, Multan Road, Mcleod Road, Lahore Junction Railway Station and the Grand Trunk Road. It will be the first line of Lahore Metro, which would be country’s first mass rapid transit train system.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Congrats to folks in Lahore


----------



## Bashido

ghazi52 said:


> *Mass transit: OLMT enters completion phase*
> 
> Published: November 30, 2017
> 
> LAHORE:
> Lahore Orange Line Metro Train (OLMT) project has entered its completion phase. All 26 train stations have been completed as per international standards, including facilities for citizens with special needs.
> 
> Speaking to participants of the project’s weekly progress review meeting on Wednesday, the OLMT Steering Committee Chairman Khawaja Ahmad Hassaan highlighted that all metro train stations will be accessible by the elderly and citizens with special needs as dedicated facilities were being built for wheelchairs.
> 
> Meeting participants were informed that over 86% civil and 67% electrical and mechanical works have been completed at Islam Park station which was being built as a model. He said that once this model station was completed, the same design and material would be replicated at all remaining stations. Development works were being executed on a rapid pace, except sites where the court had given stay orders, he added.
> 
> The meeting observed that the project had already been delayed owing to stay orders. The court judgment in metro train case was reserved by the court for seven months. Project contractors, including Chinese and locals, expressed their worries over the long delay.
> 
> Punjab Chief Minister Muhammad Shehbaz Sharif, in a recent public address, expressed his concerns over reserving the verdict. He appealed to the court of law to announce its verdict on the fate of multi-billion rupee project and assured that his government would accept the decision, come what may.
> 
> Meeting participants were informed that the pace of development works had been increased on package-2 (from Chaburji to Ali Town). As many as 645 out of total 806 u-tub girders required for construction of elevated viaduct for train at this section have been precast, while 505 of such structures have so far been put into their places.
> 
> National Engineering Services Pakistan (NESPAK) General Manager Salman Hafeez told the meeting participants that 77.8% of the civil works were completed, besides 30% electrical and mechanical work. Progress on package-I (from Dera Gujjaran, Grand Trunk Road to Chaburji) was 87.3%, on package-2 it was 62%, on package -3 (depot near Dera Gujjaran) was 82.3% and on package-4 (stabling yard near Ali Town) 81.4%.
> 
> The meeting was attended by MPA Chaudhry Shabaz Ahmad, LDA Chief Engineer Asrar Saeed Khan, Punjab Mass transit Authority Manager Operations Sayed Ozair Shah, Traffic Engineering and Transport Planning Agency (TEPA) Chief Engineer Saif-ur-Rehman and senior officials of LESCO, WASA, PTCL, Sui gas, traffic police, Pakistan Railways, Rescue 1122 and Civil Defence. Representatives of Chinese contracting companies, CR-NORINCO and local contractors were also present in the meeting.
> 
> The 27-kilometer Orange Line Metro Train Project is estimated to cost over $1.65 billion (Rs165 billion) and is funded through a soft loan by China’s Exim Banks. Project documents highlighted around $1 billion will be directly transferred to Chinese contractors, CR-NORINCO, for procurement of the rolling stock while the remaining amount will be transferred to Pakistan for construction of track and provision of allied infrastructure.
> 
> The project was part of the city metro network and when completed. It will connect Raiwind, Multan Road, Mcleod Road, Lahore Junction Railway Station and the Grand Trunk Road. It will be the first line of Lahore Metro, which would be country’s first mass rapid transit train system.


What about LHC stay order? When they gonna release judgment? My friend is working on this project and everyone is frustrated on court. They announce the verdict and can resume the wirk


----------



## DJ_Viper

Bashido said:


> What about LHC stay order? When they gonna release judgment? My friend is working on this project and everyone is frustrated on court. They announce the verdict and can resume the wirk



Only in Pakistan, can the projects of national importance and public welfare can be sent to court and the court can halt such a critical public welfare project!! If this was the US or any other modern country, the court would've refused to even listen to this case due to the significant benefits it would bring to the pubic welfare system. Not sure when Pakistanis would realize that national progress, is very different from national politics and should be kept aside. The progress and projects for common man must continue to benefit the average citizens. If one suspects wrong doing or corruption, you take that issue to the court for investigation but you don't stop the project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauvunist

That's a great project for mass transit...I hope every major city in our country gets projects like that as public transport is shamefully dismal in most of the cities...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

DJ_Viper said:


> Only in Pakistan, can the projects of national importance and public welfare can be sent to court and the court can halt such a critical public welfare project!! If this was the US or any other modern country, the court would've refused to even listen to this case due to the significant benefits it would bring to the pubic welfare system. Not sure when Pakistanis would realize that national progress, is very different from national politics and should be kept aside. The progress and projects for common man must continue to benefit the average citizens. If one suspects wrong doing or corruption, you take that issue to the court for investigation but you don't stop the project.




Not only in pakistan... 

http://www.cbc.ca/amp/1.3659561


----------



## Bashido

DJ_Viper said:


> Only in Pakistan, can the projects of national importance and public welfare can be sent to court and the court can halt such a critical public welfare project!! If this was the US or any other modern country, the court would've refused to even listen to this case due to the significant benefits it would bring to the pubic welfare system. Not sure when Pakistanis would realize that national progress, is very different from national politics and should be kept aside. The progress and projects for common man must continue to benefit the average citizens. If one suspects wrong doing or corruption, you take that issue to the court for investigation but you don't stop the project.


Believe me ppl still urgue siting in germany that in Pakistan we don’t need Mass transit sysem just because of enemity with govt. but they defend peshawar metro. For me these projects are criticial whether it be in peshawar or lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

DJ_Viper said:


> Only in Pakistan, can the projects of national importance and public welfare can be sent to court and the court can halt such a critical public welfare project!! If this was the US or any other modern country, the court would've refused to even listen to this case due to the significant benefits it would bring to the pubic welfare system. Not sure when Pakistanis would realize that national progress, is very different from national politics and should be kept aside. The progress and projects for common man must continue to benefit the average citizens. If one suspects wrong doing or corruption, you take that issue to the court for investigation but you don't stop the project.



All cases against metro project are based on malafied intent and RAW is behind it.
There's no technically ground behind it.



Bashido said:


> Believe me ppl still urgue siting in germany that in Pakistan we don’t need Mass transit sysem just because of enemity with govt. but they defend peshawar metro. For me these projects are criticial whether it be in peshawar or lahore



Now we have new generation, which grew up watching Indian soap operas, where hypocrisy, conspiracy is taught. It will go away when we build another nation based on truthfulness and this can only be achieved by discontinuing cable tv.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DJ_Viper

Bashido said:


> Believe me ppl still urgue siting in germany that in Pakistan we don’t need Mass transit sysem just because of enemity with govt. but they defend peshawar metro. For me these projects are criticial whether it be in peshawar or lahore



That is what I was trying to refer to. Your country is too divided on ethnic politics at this point. Something we've not witnessed before. Nationalism runs in nations, in Pakistan, its surprising to see it running between various makeups of your nation. Its actually pretty stupid as it hurts the country that's a much bigger thing than individual ethnicity which are a part of it.



Clutch said:


> Not only in pakistan...
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/amp/1.3659561



This is when you know you are dealing with people who have little to no knowledge about the subject. One, you are comparing Canada to Pakistan . Canada is one of the largest economies with modern and advance infrastructure for decades. Pakistan is now starting to "build" some. So Pakistani nation needs it a lot more than the Canadians so no one should stop any project that takes a nation ahead.

Second, read the link you sent me, the court didn't sat on it and slept. It said "The Federal Court of Appeal has overturned approval of Enbridge's controversial Northern Gateway project after finding Ottawa failed to properly consult the First Nations affected by the pipeline." Meaning the affected people. In Pakistan's case, its not a pipeline and affects no one. In fact, these projects I am reading up on, will only benefit millions of Pakistanis a month. So next time, post something that has relevance and logic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awan68

DJ_Viper said:


> That is what I was trying to refer to. Your country is too divided on ethnic politics at this point. Something we've not witnessed before. Nationalism runs in nations, in Pakistan, its surprising to see it running between various makeups of your nation. Its actually pretty stupid as it hurts the country that's a much bigger thing than individual ethnicity which are a part of it.
> 
> 
> 
> This is when you know you are dealing with people who have little to no knowledge about the subject. One, you are comparing Canada to Pakistan . Canada is one of the largest economies with modern and advance infrastructure for decades. Pakistan is now starting to "build" some. So Pakistani nation needs it a lot more than the Canadians so no one should stop any project that takes a nation ahead.
> 
> Second, read the link you sent me, the court didn't sat on it and slept. It said "The Federal Court of Appeal has overturned approval of Enbridge's controversial Northern Gateway project after finding Ottawa failed to properly consult the First Nations affected by the pipeline." Meaning the affected people. In Pakistan's case, its not a pipeline and affects no one. In fact, these projects I am reading up on, will only benefit millions of Pakistanis a month. So next time, post something that has relevance and logic.


Its not ethinic or political division, there is logic behind opposition to projects like lahore orange line, no one in Pakistan is against infra projects like power, road motorway network or railway upgradation, projects like metro trains and buses are bieng built on massive loans here, these loans need repayment, to keep up with debt servicing govt has to impose heavy taxes on industry and agriculture and fuel etc which massively raises inflation and is killing off our industry and agri sectors which results in massive imports and minimal exports which results in massive reduction of jobs, moreover inflation has raised costs of daily neccesities hence the common man is getting crushed. We are all for such projects when govt could afford them on their own money not loans, loaned money should go to sectors which elevate economy, create jobs, reduce inflation, raises the purchasing power of the common masses. To solve transportation problems here in our metropolitans there were a hundred more cheaper options which wouldnt have required massive subsidies and mammoth loans. Why should we compete the transport facilities in developed nations when we cant afford them right now, does that seem logical to you? Buying a merc with electrcity bill pending?


----------



## DJ_Viper

Awan68 said:


> *Its not ethinic or political division, there is logic behind opposition to projects like lahore orange line*, no one in Pakistan is against infra projects like power, road motorway network or railway upgradation, projects like metro trains and buses are bieng built on massive loans here, these loans need repayment, to keep up with debt servicing govt has to impose heavy taxes on industry and agriculture and fuel etc which massively raises inflation and is killing off our industry and agri sectors which results in massive imports and minimal exports which results in massive reduction of jobs, moreover inflation has raised costs of daily neccesities hence the common man is getting crushed. We are all for such projects when govt could afford them on their own money not loans, loaned money should go to sectors which elevate economy, create jobs, reduce inflation, raises the purchasing power of the common masses. To solve transportation problems here in our metropolitans there were a hundred more cheaper options which wouldnt have required massive subsidies and mammoth loans. Why should we compete the transport facilities in developed nations when we cant afford them right now, does that seem logical to you? Buying a merc with electrcity bill pending?



What's the logic? That people like you oppose these public welfare projects in one place and justify it elsewhere with three times cost, in a city of your liking with a fraction of the population that would use it there for economical purposes? only because of ethnic / political affiliations? 

Economies of scales is what the world uses to deploy infrastructure and everything else, re-usability is the term for it. But somehow that didn't come into play when the same project was finally being decided upon to be built in Pashawar vs. Lahore? You'd have to really give the the "hidden logic"you mentioned above. Because there is no logic to opposing a giant public welfare in Lahore, but yet, totally support 3 times more cost in another city that has 3 times less population and pretty much no industry. While the Lahore project that you are against, has serious public welfare and economical benefits helping grow your economy as Lahore is the hub of economic activity in Pakistan at this point. 

Which other "hundreds"of cheaper options existed for Lahore? And why these didn't exist for Pashawer as you are supporting 2.3 times more cost, with 10 times less economic throughput and 3 times with 4 times less population? Please entertain me. We deal with various global projects and we have a total grasp of what's happening in South Asia. May be you can enlighten me with some "hidden" logic that apparently I am missing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Awan68

DJ_Viper said:


> What's the logic? That people like you oppose these public welfare projects in one place and justify it elsewhere with three times cost, in a city of your liking with a fraction of the population that would use it there for economical purposes? only because of ethnic / political affiliations?
> 
> Economies of scales is what the world uses to deploy infrastructure and everything else, re-usability is the term for it. But somehow that didn't come into play when the same project was finally being decided upon to be built in Pashawar vs. Lahore? You'd have to really give the the "hidden logic"you mentioned above. Because there is no logic to opposing a giant public welfare in Lahore, but yet, totally support 3 times more cost in another city that has 3 times less population and pretty much no industry. While the Lahore project that you are against, has serious public welfare and economical benefits helping grow your economy as Lahore is the hub of economic activity in Pakistan at this point.
> 
> Which other "hundreds"of cheaper options existed for Lahore? And why these didn't exist for Pashawer as you are supporting 2.3 times more cost, with 10 times less economic throughput and 3 times with 4 times less population? Please entertain me. We deal with various global projects and we have a total grasp of what's happening in South Asia. May be you can enlighten me with some "hidden" logic that apparently I am missing.


Presumption is a terrible crime against the essence of argument. When did i say i supported the 'project in peshawar'?, you assume again that i might be a pushtoon from peshawar while the truth is that i am a punjabi from islamabad. One of the cheaper options that existed for lahore or any other city in Pakistan is the introduction of city wide electric coasters ( not buses but coasters to avoid traffic problems) with little modern bus stands constructed on the pavements of different parts of the city covering entire lahore on dozens of routes. This would have provided transportation to the entire city not just a couple hundred thousand which the existing projects do. The existing projects run on heavy subsidies running upto several billion per anum, billions which can be spent elsewhere, the concept i am proposing would've involved millions of commuters per day which would've meant not only no subsidies but the state would've made heavy profits and it wouldnt have required loans of billions of dollars but could've been implemented by in house funds. I am a strong opposer of ethinic politics, if it were upto me, i would chop of the tounges of those politicians who divide our nation on such lines. We as a nation have a gdp per captia of just over 1400 dollars, we cannot afford nor does our population require high speed metro trains. We need those funds to be spent on power projects, law and order, relief of tax on industry, subsidy and tax relief to agriculture, better health care, better education facilities, improved road network, increased exports and reduced imports, reduced inflation to push the common man to his feet. Imran khan in kpk focused on health, law and order and education in the first four years of his term but with elections coming up he had to follow the same stupid agenda of shahbaz shareef of conjuring up a metro in peshawar to save his vote bank, in this regard he has been as idiotic as shahbaz has been, peshawar metro is nothing but a conjuring of his tall ego, u see the common voter here will tolerate powercuts, sky high costs of fuel, food and other basic neccesities, corrupt, highly illtrained and illequiped police, horrible conditions of hospitals and govt schools, dwindling standards of universities among a host of other things as long as they have a modern looking high tech train that flies on flyovers to clap at. You see i am as against the peshawar project as i was against the one's in lahore. So mate pray come up with reasonable answers or queries in the future rather than accusing me of notions built on presumptions about me.


----------



## ghazi52

Kinda looks like they've inspired the minaret from Anarkali's Tomb

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DJ_Viper

Awan68 said:


> Presumption is a terrible crime against the essence of argument. When did i say i supported the 'project in peshawar'?, you assume again that i might be a pushtoon from peshawar while the truth is that i am a punjabi from islamabad. One of the cheaper options that existed for lahore or any other city in Pakistan is the* introduction of city wide electric coasters ( not buses but coasters to avoid traffic problems) with little modern bus stands constructed on the pavements of different parts of the city covering entire lahore on dozens of routes.* .



I stopped reading after the bold part. Its very clear to me by reading the above that you have absolutely no idea in Metropolitan planning and Civil engineering. So by having these "coasters" that are electric"".....they'd get charged by magic in a country that didn't have enough electricity until yesterday!! 

Not to mention, you'd have to deploy an electric infrastructure and a whole different grid, under ground or overhead electric cabling and a lot of associated infrastructure. And then, instead of having one road dedicated route, you'd have many routes that would require to be built across the city. This thing would take 5-8 years to just get built out.
The coasters you are referring to, are usually called Trolleys or Trams in Asian countries. These are close proximity transportation systems around a specific area within 3-5 miles. For anything else, you need a proper rail road electric infrastructure. 

This post is just another example of people who have no qualifications or specialties in an area, trying to sound expert in what they have no idea about. This is exactly what I was referring to, that only in Pakistan, everyone's a genius PhD. The rest of the world, takes expert opinion and runs with it. Too many political lovers and conspiracy theorists on here, not much reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Enigma_

DJ_Viper said:


> I stopped reading after the bold part. Its very clear to me by reading the above that you have absolutely no idea in Metropolitan planning and Civil engineering. So by having these "coasters" that are electric"".....they'd get charged by magic in a country that didn't have enough electricity until yesterday!!
> 
> Not to mention, you'd have to deploy an electric infrastructure and a whole different grid, under ground or overhead electric cabling and a lot of associated infrastructure. And then, instead of having one road dedicated route, you'd have many routes that would require to be built across the city. This thing would take 5-8 years to just get built out.
> The coasters you are referring to, are usually called Trolleys or Trams in Asian countries. These are close proximity transportation systems around a specific area within 3-5 miles. For anything else, you need a proper rail road electric infrastructure.
> 
> This post is just another example of people who have no qualifications or specialties in an area, trying to sound expert in what they have no idea about. This is exactly what I was referring to, that only in Pakistan, everyone's a genius PhD. The rest of the world, takes expert opinion and runs with it. Too many political lovers and conspiracy theorists on here, not much reality.


Who the hell are you? Some weird as random people on this forum that have nothing to do with the country being discussed, at least tell us why you care about Pakistan so much.


----------



## DJ_Viper

Enigma_ said:


> Who the hell are you? Some weird as random people on this forum that have nothing to do with the country being discussed, at least tell us why you care about Pakistan so much.



I don't care about it "so much", I do have respect for the country and its people especially. Your nation has a lot of potential but its not allowed to go to the next level. Bangladesh and Sri Lanka have started to move much higher on the economic scale and that's sad. But I have a feeling you guys have no care about your global image. Sad.

I have spent time in Pakistan for various on and off issues so I know pretty much all there is to know about this place. Talented people, forced in a box. Need a proper system so the talent and investments can be exploited.


----------



## Enigma_

DJ_Viper said:


> I don't care about it "so much", I do have respect for the country and its people especially. Your nation has a lot of potential but its not allowed to go to the next level. Bangladesh and Sri Lanka have started to move much higher on the economic scale and that's sad. But I have a feeling you guys have no care about your global image. Sad.
> 
> I have spent time in Pakistan for various on and off issues so I know pretty much all there is to know about this place. Talented people, forced in a box. Need a proper system so the talent and investments can be exploited.


You don't care about it "so much" yet you're on here ranting on like an imbecile about a matter that clearly doesn't concern you. I mean sure go ahead and post your opinion on it but demeaning the other poster for his opinion in an unsubstantiated clam that he has a 'PhD' and such is petty, what are your qualifications to enable such great wisdom poster?


----------



## Baby Leone

i wish they build it in Lahore soon and ASAP in Karachi too


----------



## Awan68

DJ_Viper said:


> I stopped reading after the bold part. Its very clear to me by reading the above that you have absolutely no idea in Metropolitan planning and Civil engineering. So by having these "coasters" that are electric"".....they'd get charged by magic in a country that didn't have enough electricity until yesterday!!
> 
> Not to mention, you'd have to deploy an electric infrastructure and a whole different grid, under ground or overhead electric cabling and a lot of associated infrastructure. And then, instead of having one road dedicated route, you'd have many routes that would require to be built across the city. This thing would take 5-8 years to just get built out.
> The coasters you are referring to, are usually called Trolleys or Trams in Asian countries. These are close proximity transportation systems around a specific area within 3-5 miles. For anything else, you need a proper rail road electric infrastructure.
> 
> This post is just another example of people who have no qualifications or specialties in an area, trying to sound expert in what they have no idea about. This is exactly what I was referring to, that only in Pakistan, everyone's a genius PhD. The rest of the world, takes expert opinion and runs with it. Too many political lovers and conspiracy theorists on here, not much reality.


Avoid everything else and attack a little clause, huh?, is that ur course of action to get out of an argument?, skip the electric part, make it diesel or petrol......now lets continue shall we about the massive debt not just effecting but practically crippling our local industry and agriculture with the added menace of inflation that has crushed the common man, lets discuss that.....talking about qualifications, learn to first atleast argue in a contructive manner, this is the third time u have carefully avoided the crux of my argument and this is the maximum ammount of effort i can afford to put in to unclog the obvious clots of stupidity that plague ur limited mind. Now bugg off and worry about ur orange mad president instead of Pakistan, i dont like discussing internal issies with an outsider anyways..


----------



## DJ_Viper

Awan68 said:


> Avoid everything else and attack a little clause, huh?, is that ur course of action to get out of an argument?, skip the electric part, make it diesel or petrol......now lets continue shall we about the massive debt not just effecting but practically crippling our local industry and agriculture with the added menace of inflation that has crushed the common man, lets discuss that.....talking about qualifications, learn to first atleast argue in a contructive manner, this is the third time u have carefully avoided the crux of my argument and this is the maximum ammount of effort i can afford to put in to unclog the obvious clots of stupidity that plague ur limited mind. Now bugg off and worry about ur orange mad president instead of Pakistan, i dont like discussing internal issies with an outsider anyways..



You wrote a paragraph about nothing. I am all for a constructive argument. But a "real" constructive argument. Not how Pakistanis do constructive arguments, which is, I don't know a subject but I''ll try to sound like an expert in it and will defy gravity to prove the other party wrong. I stopped reading because when a pharmacist starts to act like a cardiologist, people reading or watching would walk away from him. Its useless and dangerous. Similarly, if you'll present options as a Civil Engineer or a Metropolitan Architect, while you have no background in it, people like me, who do know a thing or two about this, will ignore you as you lost the credibility. You can't build a constructive argument over empty air. It has to be logical. Hope that makes sense. I love logic!



Enigma_ said:


> You don't care about it "so much" yet you're on here ranting on like an imbecile about a matter that clearly doesn't concern you. I mean sure go ahead and post your opinion on it but demeaning the other poster for his opinion in an unsubstantiated clam that he has a 'PhD' and such is petty, what are your qualifications to enable such great wisdom poster?



I have excellent qualifications and credentials. I can assure you of that. I don't brag in person or online. So you'll have to judge me by my posts, the information within those and logic provided. That's all I can give you. Smart people judge each other by some intelligent quotient, not by verbal diarrhea


----------



## Awan68

DJ_Viper said:


> You wrote a paragraph about nothing. I am all for a constructive argument. But a "real" constructive argument. Not how Pakistanis do constructive arguments, which is, I don't know a subject but I''ll try to sound like an expert in it and will defy gravity to prove the other party wrong. I stopped reading because when a pharmacist starts to act like a cardiologist, people reading or watching would walk away from him. Its useless and dangerous. Similarly, if you'll present options as a Civil Engineer or a Metropolitan Architect, while you have no background in it, people like me, who do know a thing or two about this, will ignore you as you lost the credibility. You can't build a constructive argument over empty air. It has to be logical. Hope that makes sense. I love logic!
> 
> 
> 
> I have excellent qualifications and credentials. I can assure you of that. I don't brag in person or online. So you'll have to judge me by my posts, the information within those and logic provided. That's all I can give you. Smart people judge each other by some intelligent quotient, not by verbal diarrhea


You presented no argument at all. End of discussion.


----------



## ghazi52

LAHORE: Chinese workers will run and supervise the Lahore Orange Line Metro Train (OLMT) operations for the first five years besides local staff training in subsequent years.

Punjab Chief Minister’s Advisor and OLMT Steering Committee Chairman Khawaja Ahmad Hassaan disclosed this in the project’s weekly review meeting held on Wednesday. Hassaan highlighted that the rolling stock of all 27 trains for the OLMT project had been manufactured in China and were being shipped to Pakistan keeping in view the availability of space for parking.

Three train sets had already reached Lahore and the other three had been unloaded in Karachi, he said. Moreover, four train sets were in transit while another four were being loaded on ship from Shanghai, he added. Once this metro train will be operational, over 250,000 citizens will get benefit from the service daily.

Hassaan directed the local contractors to expedite finishing work at Islam Park and Salamat Pura metro stations, which were being set up as model stations for replication at other places as Punjab Chief Minister Muhammad Shehbaz Sharif wanted to inspect design and quality of the work.

Hassaan disclosed that a high-level Communist Party of China (CPC) delegation was visiting the provincial metropolis on December 9. The guest delegation would also visit the construction sites of the metro train to inspect development works, he said.

He also directed for implementing fire prevention inspection for site and dormitory for construction personnel. He emphasised for forcing ban on illegal night warming by open fire and high-power electrical heating for avoiding untoward incidents in the winter season.

National Engineering Services Pakistan (NESPAK) General Manager Salman Hafeez told the meeting participants that in total 78.2 percent of civil work had been completed besides 32 percent electrical and mechanical work. He highlighted that on package-1 (from Dera Gujjaran to Chouburji) 87.4 percent development work had been completed. On package-2 (from Chouburji to Ali Town) 63 percent progress had been made, on package-3 (train depot near Dera Gujjaran) 82.4 percent and on package-4 (stabling yard near Ali Town) 82 percent work had been completed.

Hafeez said that the project had now entered into its completion phase and all 26 metro train stations were being completed as per international standards. Over 86 percent civil and 67 percent electrical and mechanical works were done at Islam Park Station which was being developed as model station for being used as a sample for completing the remaining stations.

MPA Chaudhry Shabaz Ahmad, Lahore Development Authority (LDA) Chief Engineer Asrar Saeed Khan, Punjab Mass transit Authority (PMA) Manager Operations Sayed Ozair Shah, Traffic Engineering and Transport Planning Agency (TEPA) Chief Engineer Saif-ur-Rehman and senior officials of LESCO, WASA, PTCL, Sui Gas, traffic police, Pakistan Railways, Rescue 1122, Civil Defence were present in the meeting.

Published in The Express Tribune, December 7th, 2017.


----------



## DJ_Viper

Awan68 said:


> You presented no argument at all. End of discussion.



 this post is similar to your "constructive argument" . This end of discussion means, I can't logically say anything so therefore I am going to try to show the readers that "I" ended the argument. The same word "I", which has been the core of all problems in Pakistan. Had it been "us" or the "nation", you'd be like India or Bangladesh today! Change your mental attitude for success.


----------



## ghazi52

*SC sets aside LHC decision against Orange Line train, orders Punjab govt to complete project*


The Supreme Court (SC) on Friday set aside the decision of the Lahore High Court (LHC) to halt construction of the Orange Line Metro Train (OLMT), ordering the Punjab government to resume work on the project subject to certain conditions.

The much-awaited judgement was announced by Justice Ijazul Ahsan on the multi-billion dollar train project almost eight months after the bench reserved its verdict on the matter in April. Justices Ejaz Afzal Khan, Sheikh Azmat Saeed, Maqbool Baqar and Mazhar Alam Khan Miankhel were also part of the larger bench which heard the case.

The bench had taken up identical petitions filed by the Punjab government, National Engineering Services Pakistan (Nespak), Punjab Mass Transit Authority, Lahore Development Authority and Civil Society Network against the Aug 19, 2016 LHC judgement suspending construction work on OLMT within 200 feet of 11 heritage sites in the provincial capital.

The apex court today ordered the Punjab government to resume construction on the train project and complete it by the planned date.

The court also directed the provincial government to form two technical committees within 30 days to oversee technical aspects of the project.

One committee will comprise a senior archaeology professor from Punjab University and a senior judge nominated by the chief justice in order to determine if any of the heritage buildings have suffered any damage as a result of the construction work on the project. The committee will also be given Rs130 million in funds for the repair and renovation of the heritage sites.


----------



## Clutch

*Work on Orange Line Metro Train set to restart today

Khalid HasnainUpdated December 09, 2017
0
0

LAHORE: While the Punjab government is set to commence work on the Orange Line Metro Train (OLMT) project today — following the Supreme Court’s verdict on Friday — it is planning on completing the project on fast track and opening it by April next year.

However, members of the civil society who had filed the petition against the construction of the OLMT have decided to file a review petition and fight back.

According to official sources, civil works within the 200-foot radius along all heritage sites will be launched simultaneously, including the 1.72-kilometre-long and most crucial underground portion from Jain Mandir to Hall Road-McLeod Road intersection. “The underground portion requires around eight months to complete, as it involves massive digging, piling, shuttering, concrete casing etc. Though the 34 conditions imposed by the Supreme Court have made the task more difficult, we want this to be complete by mid of April next,” Project Director and LDA’s Chief Engineer Asrar Saeed told Dawn on Friday.

On the other hand, members of the civil society who were petitioners in the case have vowed to continue their struggle by filing a review petition in the apex court against the SC’s verdict that set aside the Lahore High Court’s previous decision to halt civil work within the 200-foot radius of 11 heritage sites under the Punjab Special Premises (Preservation) Ordinance, 1985 and Antiquity Act, 1975. The sites where civil works were suspended in the light of LHC’s decision were Shalamar Gardens, Gulabi Bagh Gateway, Buddhu ka Awa, Chauburji, Zebunnisa’s Tomb, Lakshmi Building, General Post Office, Aiwan-i-Auqaf, Supreme Court’s Lahore registry building, St Andrews Presbyterian Church at Nabha Road and Baba Mauj Darya Bukhari’s Shrine.

ARTICLE CONTINUES AFTER AD
Civil society campaigners vow to fight back

The civil society activists warned that Shalamar Gardens and Lahore Fort might be removed from the list of world heritage sites because of the apex court’s decision.

“Today we faced defeat, but we will continue our struggle to save this city,” said Kamil Khan Mumtaz, chairperson of the Lahore Conservation Society. He was of the view that the verdict would leave a negative impact on Pakistan in terms of heritage protection.

The issue regarding possible danger to protected sites came into the limelight after construction of the project — 27.1km route from Dera Gujran to Ali Town — was formally launched. Civil society members raised the issue and demanded that the project be constructed underground with tunnel boring machines, while the government stuck to its stance of executing over 25km of the project on an elevated track.

However, Unesco intervened in October 2015 by writing a letter to its representatives at the Pakistan National Commission for Unesco to take up the issue with the Punjab government, and halt work in front of the Shalamar Gardens.

Last year in March, Unesco asked the government to submit a Heritage Impact Assessment (HIA) report along with other technical studies related to the project in order to discuss the matter at the 40th World Heritage Committee (WHC) meeting held in Istanbul from July 10 to 20 this year. Another meeting of Unesco’s WHC was held the same month in Poland, which civil society activists and provincial government representatives attended. After the meeting, the government claimed that they had received a green signal to pass the train along Shalamar Gardens.

However, the civil society rejected the government’s stance, stating that the state representatives had insulted Pakistan at the Unesco’s July 8 session held in Poland, by not inviting the Reactive Monitoring Mission to visit the Lahore Orange Line Metro Train project (Shalamar Gardens section) on the pretext that the case proceedings were pending in the Supreme Court, and by not submitting a Visual Impact Assessment report of the scheme to the committee.

“On the pretext of the case being subjudice, the government is yet to allow the Unesco’s mission to visit the project despite the fact that they have requested many times. The government even refused their visas when they applied at their respective embassies,” deplored Maryam Hussain, one of the activists fighting the case. “It was a simple issue of a 200-foot radius of the heritage sites, as no intervention could be made there under the law. But the court allowed the government to violate this law,” she added.

According to officials, 79 per cent of civil works on the project is complete including work accomplished in Package-1. “Fifty per cent work related to the laying of the track has also been completed by a Chinese company (CR-Norinko). Grey structures of most stations, except those in the underground portion, have been completed,” an official of the LDA’s urban development wing said. He said an emergency meeting of the project’s steering committee had been scheduled for today (Saturday) to discuss the conditions set by the SC and to launch civil work along the heritage sites in line with the court’s verdict as soon as possible.

Published in Dawn, December 9th, 2017*



DJ_Viper said:


> this post is similar to your "constructive argument" . This end of discussion means, I can't logically say anything so therefore I am going to try to show the readers that "I" ended the argument. The same word "I", which has been the core of all problems in Pakistan. Had it been "us" or the "nation", you'd be like India or Bangladesh today! Change your mental attitude for success.



We the people... think that nawaz and PML-N are corrupt SOBs . We the people all say, Pakistan Zindabad!

*nuf said* ...


----------



## DJ_Viper

Clutch said:


> We the people... think that nawaz and PML-N are corrupt SOBs . We the people all say, Pakistan Zindabad! *nuf said* ...



? you had a point to make somewhere on the subject or did you tag me by mistake? I don't know if I understood your post...


----------



## ghazi52

Chief Minister Punjab Shehbaz Sharif inspecting construction of OLMT project on Saturday, December 9

*Pakistan’s first metro train service is slated to begin operations by March 23, 2018, in Lahore, after a go-ahead from the Supreme Court on Friday.*


----------



## saiyan0321

ghazi52 said:


> Chief Minister Punjab Shehbaz Sharif inspecting construction of OLMT project on Saturday, December 9
> 
> *Pakistan’s first metro train service is slated to begin operations by March 23, 2018, in Lahore, after a go-ahead from the Supreme Court on Friday.*



Let's do this fast. The construction has seen many obstructions and has been ongoing for some time. Would greatly help lahore. 

I remember that after this there was also going to be expansion called green line, red line and blue line. Hope that also comes into fruition. A speed transit system that reaches the four corner of the city is the need of the hour.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan’s first metro train service is slated to begin operations by March 23, 2018, in Lahore, after a go-ahead from the Supreme Court on Friday.*


----------



## monitor

ghazi52 said:


> *Pakistan’s first metro train service is slated to begin operations by March 23, 2018, in Lahore, after a go-ahead from the Supreme Court on Friday.*




You are beatings us constructing metro. Dhaka's Metro coming in 2019. When your actual work began?


----------



## Furqan Sarwar

Orange line will going to be delayed as remaining construction work specially an underground section will take at least 8 months to complete. I think they will possibly plan for a 14 August launch possibly


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Positive decision to finish the Train


----------



## ghazi52

*Updated Pictures of Lahore Orange line Metro Train Package -1, Islam-park Station View.*


----------



## ghazi52

*Orange Line Train Lahore 
Updated Pictures of Dera Gujjran Station, Islam Park And SalamatPura Stations*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

ORANGE LINE METRO TRAIN (OLMT) PROJECT, LAHORE:
As part of the OLMT, the renovation of Lakshmi Building at Lakshami Chowk, Macleod Road in progress.


----------



## rohailmalhi

No doubt , Metro will be a nice addition to Lahore Transport system , but it would have been better if they would have given a bit more attention to saving historic monuments from visual pollution.
They could have easily build underpass esp near Shalimar Bagh and Chuburgi

@ghazi52 You are doing an excellent work , not only in this thread but in other Pakistan development related thread as well. Keep up the good work. Appreciated.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Preserving Heritage 

Revamping the Chauburgi to restore it into original shape

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Updated picture of Anarkali station - Lahore Orange Line Metro Train - Project Package -1*







*Updated pictures of Lahore Orange Line Metro Train Project Package - 1 ( railway crossing )*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Girder Launch Work At Shah Noor Studio Station*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Thanatos

Shaping up nicely.


----------



## Baby Leone

really excited to see the completion of this Project Lahoris should be proud of it

dont know when we will get a decent public transport in Karachi  shame on PPP & MQM.


----------



## koolio

Kami leone said:


> really excited to see the completion of this Project Lahoris should be proud of it
> 
> dont know when we will get a decent public transport in Karachi  shame on PPP & MQM.



Mate forget Karachi, Karachi unfortunately is being turned into swamp, If pee pee pee win elections again in Sindh 2018, you can be assured it will be RIP, its such a shame Karachi is being turned into wasteland.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Orange Line Train Work Near GT Road *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Orange Line Train Work Near Shalimar Garden*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Package 1








Islam Park Station (Package 1)








Islam Park Station (Package 1)









Islam Park Station (Package 1)








Multan Road (Package 2)


----------



## ghazi52

*Near Quaid e Azam InterChange*


----------



## ghazi52

*Work Resume Near Lakshmi Chowk Lahore Orange Line Metro Station*


































*For Service, TrackWork and Maintence of Orange Line Metro New Train Started On Metro Track By CR-Norinco Metro Train Company*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Advocate Pakistan

ghazi52 said:


> *Updated picture of Anarkali station - Lahore Orange Line Metro Train - Project Package -1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Updated pictures of Lahore Orange Line Metro Train Project Package - 1 ( railway crossing )*


Should have been named Jain Mandir station rather than Anarkali which is a 10 minutes walk from this place.


----------



## N.Siddiqui

ghazi52 said:


> Islam Park Station (Package 1)



Hope they use non slippery and non shiny industrial heavy duty tiles/surface around the main platform, this use of shiny slippery tiles should have been avoided even in the corridors, they breaks under heavy traffic and looks cheap also. Grey slate like neutral shade is ideal...every color looks good on a neutral grey surface and with matt unfinished look.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ziaulislam

Pluralist said:


> Hope they use non slippery and non shiny industrial heavy duty tiles/surface around the main platform, this use of shiny slippery tiles should have been avoided even in the corridors, they breaks under heavy traffic and looks cheap also. Grey slate like neutral shade is ideal...every color looks good on a neutral grey surface and with matt unfinished look.


tihs could have saved billion of rupees, simple concrete was enough..
but hey comissions

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

ziaulislam said:


> could have saved billion of rupees, simple concrete was enough..
> but hey comissions




Could be about commissions or/and also about lack of common sense and aesthetic sense. 'Form follows function' thought should be used in just about any project.

Though overall the pillars and the girders and the engineering looks neat and clean, like the design of the girders and pillars, Dubai-ish Metro shape here...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Orange Line Metro Train Islam Park Station 
Maintenance Work Train On Metro Track *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Captain77W

How much is this project costing the tax payer ? And what is the Return of investment on it ?


----------



## Danish saleem

Suleman Siddiqui said:


> How much is this project costing the tax payer ? And what is the Return of investment on it ?



That project is Built by Chinese Firm on BOT basis!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Orange Line Metro Work Near UET Gt Road















*
Slabs for Tracks of Metro Train Arrived At Depot *


----------



## Advocate Pakistan

Danish saleem said:


> That project is Built by Chinese Firm on BOT basis!


Hope it's a self-sustainable project unlike the metrobus system where each 20 Rupees ticket costs the government 60 Rupees. And hence, instead of metrobus contributing to the government revenue is eating up subsidies.


----------



## Captain77W

Danish saleem said:


> That project is Built by Chinese Firm on BOT basis!


Which Chinese Firm ?


----------



## Advocate Pakistan

Suleman Siddiqui said:


> Which Chinese Firm ?



Norinco, the one that made Al-Khalid tank.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Captain77W

So a tank Manufacturer is building a railway and will operate it too ? Sounds like a disaster waiting to happen


----------



## Awan68

Advocate Pakistan said:


> Hope it's a self-sustainable project unlike the metrobus system where each 20 Rupees ticket costs the government 60 Rupees. And hence, instead of metrobus contributing to the government revenue is eating up subsidies.


A lot of ways to make metro bus at least close to self sustainability, if innovation was encouraged in our govt...use the pillars of the elevated sections for rectangular advertisements, use the bus stations for advertisements and tuc shops, use the buses themselves for external and interior adverstisements. Raise the ticket price to 30( still a lot less than people would pay on private transport), start feeder mini bus route connected to metro in cities like pindi to bring more commuters to the helm etc.



Suleman Siddiqui said:


> So a tank Manufacturer is building a railway and will operate it too ? Sounds like a disaster waiting to happen


Ever heard of companies with multiple products?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Danish saleem

Advocate Pakistan said:


> Hope it's a self-sustainable project unlike the metrobus system where each 20 Rupees ticket costs the government 60 Rupees. And hence, instead of metrobus contributing to the government revenue is eating up subsidies.



i dont think these project ever built for getting profits, its infra structure Project, and Millions of People will be benefited directly or indirectly.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ace of Spades

Suleman Siddiqui said:


> So a tank Manufacturer is building a railway and will operate it too ? Sounds like a disaster waiting to happen



You should look in to Samsung and Mitsubishi for the example. They make washing machines to mobile phone to defense equipment and satellite components.


----------



## Captain77W

Ace of Spades said:


> You should look in to Samsung and Mitsubishi for the example. They make washing machines to mobile phone to defense equipment and satellite components.


Norinco’s primarily works on defence products such as missiles, Tanks and guns, And worst of all it looks like that the Lahore orange line is their first infrastructure project


----------



## Kambojaric

Danish saleem said:


> i dont think these project ever built for getting profits, its infra structure Project, and Millions of People will be benefited directly or indirectly.



Thats the thing. Infra projects provide profits to the wider economy in an indirect sense. For example an unemployed individual has a much higher change of acquiring a job if he can expand his geographic radius. I have several cousins in Lahore who have gotten jobs in more distant parts of the city due to greater connectivity. One was unemployed for several months before after graduating. Now he is employed and paying taxes. These kind of benefits dont show up on the financials of infra-projects, but no doubt the benefits to the wider economy are huge.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Captain77W

Kambojaric said:


> Thats the thing. Infra projects provide profits to the wider economy in an indirect sense. For example an unemployed individual has a much higher change of acquiring a job if he can expand his geographic radius. I have several cousins in Lahore who have gotten jobs in more distant parts of the city due to greater connectivity. One was unemployed for several months before after graduating. Now he is employed and paying taxes. These kind of benefits dont show up on the financials of infra-projects, but no doubt the benefits to the wider economy are huge.


These are true however it is also vital to keep the operations of these services profitable or they will easily fall into decay,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Advocate Pakistan

Suleman Siddiqui said:


> So a tank Manufacturer is building a railway and will operate it too ? Sounds like a disaster waiting to happen


They have some experience in infrastructure development back home. Not necessarily railway related though.



Danish saleem said:


> i dont think these project ever built for getting profits, its infra structure Project, and Millions of People will be benefited directly or indirectly.



That's the economics of 80s, in today's world countries are trying to build sustainable projects in a manner that the project not only benefits public but also contributes to the treasury rather than eating into the resources. This can be achieved by advertising inside the stations and buses/ metros and also outsourcing extra space to shops/ eateries either on rent or through lease. It's not necessary to raise the fare.

Even if not earning profits, we should try to make it reach the break even point.

Turning the whole metrobus system on it's own solar power could also be an option that could be looked into, and if feasible will save on power costs, probably the metrobus authority can sell the extra power to national grid.

A few stations at a time will be a good idea. The project may pay off it's costs in a few years.


----------



## Captain77W

^Hong Kong’s MTR is the most profitable and efficient Railway in the world, Most of their income comes from property development and management, advertising and fares. 
It has been over 17 years since it was partly privatised and since its dividends have been being used by the Government to provide travel subsidies to the citizens that do not take the railway


----------



## Advocate Pakistan

Suleman Siddiqui said:


> ^Hong Kong’s MTR is the most profitable and efficient Railway in the world, Most of their income comes from property development and management, advertising and fares.
> It has been over 17 years since it was partly privatised and since its dividends have been being used by the Government to provide travel subsidies to the citizens that do not take the railway


Exactly my point of view.


----------



## Captain77W

If you want a subsidized railway system, then you should go with the tfl approach and have it state owned, so that no foreign operator is able to take advantage of you and take the TAXPAYER’s money out of YOUR COUNTRY


----------



## ghazi52

*Choburgi & GPO Chowk
*


----------



## Danish saleem

Kambojaric said:


> Thats the thing. Infra projects provide profits to the wider economy in an indirect sense. For example an unemployed individual has a much higher change of acquiring a job if he can expand his geographic radius. I have several cousins in Lahore who have gotten jobs in more distant parts of the city due to greater connectivity. One was unemployed for several months before after graduating. Now he is employed and paying taxes. These kind of benefits dont show up on the financials of infra-projects, but no doubt the benefits to the wider economy are huge.



and u think our so called Politicians will educate their voters like that?



Suleman Siddiqui said:


> These are true however it is also vital to keep the operations of these services profitable or they will easily fall into decay,



Governments never works for earning Profit. and i think in Modern Era Government should not do any Business! just provide reasonable infra structure for doing business.



Advocate Pakistan said:


> They have some experience in infrastructure development back home. Not necessarily railway related though.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the economics of 80s, in today's world countries are trying to build sustainable projects in a manner that the project not only benefits public but also contributes to the treasury rather than eating into the resources. This can be achieved by advertising inside the stations and buses/ metros and also outsourcing extra space to shops/ eateries either on rent or through lease. It's not necessary to raise the fare.
> 
> Even if not earning profits, we should try to make it reach the break even point.
> 
> Turning the whole metrobus system on it's own solar power could also be an option that could be looked into, and if feasible will save on power costs, probably the metrobus authority can sell the extra power to national grid.
> 
> A few stations at a time will be a good idea. The project may pay off it's costs in a few years.



Any Example??


----------



## Captain77W

Public transport should be profitable 


Suleman Siddiqui said:


> ^Hong Kong’s MTR is the most profitable and efficient Railway in the world, Most of their income comes from property development and management, advertising and fares.
> It has been over 17 years since it was partly privatised and since its dividends have been being used by the Government to provide travel subsidies to the citizens that do not take the railway


----------



## Advocate Pakistan

Danish saleem said:


> and u think our so called Politicians will educate their voters like that?
> 
> 
> 
> Governments never works for earning Profit. and i think in Modern Era Government should not do any Business! just provide reasonable infra structure for doing business.
> 
> 
> 
> Any Example??



You will find a lot on "advertising on public transport" on the internet.
However even suppose there is none, than quote my words, _inovation and ideas die when you keep looking for *examples.*_


----------



## Danish saleem

Advocate Pakistan said:


> You will find a lot on "advertising on public transport" on the internet.
> However even suppose there is none, than quote my words, _inovation and ideas die when you keep looking for *examples.*_



i hope u also know that our Mind consist of two Faculties! Left Side is Innovative faculty and right Side is Creative Faculty! and Right side always saw existing and create new Ideas!


----------



## Advocate Pakistan

Danish saleem said:


> i hope u also know that our Mind consist of two Faculties! Left Side is Innovative faculty and right Side is Creative Faculty! and Right side always saw existing and create new Ideas!


Dive deep into what I said, superficial understanding ain't gonna help. Salam.


----------



## Danish saleem

Advocate Pakistan said:


> Dive deep into what I said, superficial understanding ain't gonna help. Salam.



i hope u want to keep flying in the plane by right Brothers?
or do u ever saw creativity in that innovation till today?


----------



## ghazi52

*Metro Stations Construction Work On GT Road *


















*Construction of Dome & Minaret at Anarkali Station Orange Line*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*15/1/2018.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Awan68

We need legislation in cities that makes property owners on all small and large roads to paint thier buildings every year n our pavements need upgradation too, slighlty lower and wider, enact these two reforms n our cities will start resembling europeon ones, its always in the little details. The paint legislation alone if implemented in all major cities will create a domestic boom in the paint sector and create hundreds of thousands of jobs. Another thing we can do is save billions yearly by ceasing to paint dividers and pavements sides in that sordid yellow black scheme which becomes ugly after a week, just leave it bare and focus on high quality lane marking n reflectors instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mkiyani

I hate these electric cables and polls .. i wish all over Pakistan they should lay cables under ground first then connect them and than remove outside polls along with cable.. it more safe and looks beautiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awan68

mkiyani said:


> I hate these electric cables and polls .. i wish all over Pakistan they should lay cables under ground first then connect them and than remove outside polls along with cable.. it more safe and looks beautiful.


That will take trillions now to implement, best case scenario is doing it in sections, probably will take about a decade or more to make cables in main cities go underground.


----------



## Advocate Pakistan

Awan68 said:


> We need legislation in cities that makes property owners on all small and large roads to paint thier buildings every year n our pavements need upgradation too, *slighlty lower* and wider, enact these two reforms n our cities will start resembling europeon ones, its always in the little details. The paint legislation alone if implemented in all major cities will create a domestic boom in the paint sector and create hundreds of thousands of jobs. Another thing we can do is save billions yearly by ceasing to paint dividers and pavements sides in that sordid yellow black scheme which becomes ugly after a week, just leave it bare and focus on high quality lane marking n reflectors instead.


That would mean more bikers on pavement than road. A fine of Rupees five-six thousand for parking riding on pavements should than accompany your suggestion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Construction process underway at Chouburji Chowk Lahore.
Photo by Art by Wasif*









*Construction work for Orange Line Metro Train near GPO Chowk continues with highest level of operational activity.*








*Aerial Views of Chowk Chauburji Lahore.*
*Before restart.*


----------



## Awan68

Advocate Pakistan said:


> That would mean more bikers on pavement than road. A fine of Rupees five-six thousand for parking riding on pavements should than accompany your suggestion.


yes, ofcourse. With new developments must come requisite laws to support them.


----------



## Sugarcane

Why it wasn't built underground?


----------



## Captain77W

Awan68 said:


> That will take trillions now to implement, best case scenario is doing it in sections, probably will take about a decade or more to make cables in main cities go underground.


Job Creation, it will be a nice long term initiative

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $@rJen

mkiyani said:


> I hate these electric cables and polls .. i wish all over Pakistan they should lay cables under ground first then connect them and than remove outside polls along with cable.. it more safe and looks beautiful.



You may have to pay 20 times more costs...


----------



## mkiyani

$@rJen said:


> You may have to pay 20 times more costs...





Awan68 said:


> That will take trillions now to implement, best case scenario is doing it in sections, probably will take about a decade or more to make cables in main cities go underground.


But it can be done.. they can do it step by step i mean they can divide it in phases and then phase by phase complete it.. they should make it a rule for new city or towns to be underground wires.. all the developed countries did it also so why can we ..


----------



## $@rJen

mkiyani said:


> But it can be done.. they can do it step by step i mean they can divide it in phases and then phase by phase complete it.. they should make it a rule for new city or towns to be underground wires.. all the developed countries did it also so why can we ..



NOt with the current economy status.... Its too high even US with their public spending doesn't do for the most of their places. 
your quote itself says all the "'developed countries did it"' consider it done after 2 decades not now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Larger bench decision challenged in SC*






LAHORE: 
A review petition was moved in the Supreme Court Lahore Registry on Tuesday, challenging a large bench’s decision which allowed the construction of the Orange Line Metro Train Project.

The petitioner said the larger bench of the Supreme Court had ignored points mentioned in Lahore High Court’s judgment on the project. All the historical monuments along the route are at stake, he said.

The petitioner said the points mentioned by the Supreme Court larger bench over the protection and safety of historical monuments were insufficient. He submitted that the integrity of the monuments was at stake due to the present conditions allowed by the top court.

In addition to this, he added, the Punjab government was not following the directions of the Supreme Court. Therefore, the great heritage of Lahore, acknowledged by the International community, was at stake, he argued


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

What kind of people are they they don't want to see their country developing

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Advocate Pakistan

Bakshi tufail said:


> What kind of people are they they don't want to see their country developing



They do but not at the cost of our history. We have already lost lots of it to laxed legislation and law enforcement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Advocate Pakistan said:


> They do but not at the cost of our history. We have already lost lots of it to laxed legislation and law enforcement.


[emoji17][emoji17][emoji17][emoji53]


----------



## Danish saleem

Advocate Pakistan said:


> They do but not at the cost of our history. We have already lost lots of it to laxed legislation and law enforcement.



then stop developing new roads, and preserve your history!
and please also stop buying new Cars and Cells phone, for keep living in History!
and also keep wearing the same clothes for decades for keeping History a live.

Brother history is nothing in front of living beings, if any thing benefits millions then we should support that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Danish saleem said:


> then stop developing new roads, and preserve your history!
> and please also stop buying new Cars and Cells phone, for keep living in History!
> and also keep wearing the same clothes for decades for keeping History a live.
> 
> Brother history is nothing in front of living beings, if any thing benefits millions then we should support that.


Right


----------



## Advocate Pakistan

Danish saleem said:


> then stop developing new roads, and preserve your history!
> and please also stop buying new Cars and Cells phone, for keep living in History!
> and also keep wearing the same clothes for decades for keeping History a live.
> 
> Brother history is nothing in front of living beings, if any thing benefits millions then we should support that.


My point of view is that preservation of history provides for a sense of belonging to the generations ahead. Just as why the French wouldn't take apart the Eiffel tower, the Americans won't do anything detrimental to the Statue of liberty in the name of development or the Indians the Taj Mahal, though I have little confidence in the path India is headed.
There are always methods of achieving development without damaging the history, that includes landmarks.
Find a way around for development not always through.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*OLMT to start running from Feb 28*

LAHORE: The Lahore Orange Line Metro Train will start running on a trial basis from February 28, 2018, claimed Punjab Chief Minister Advisor Khawaja Ahmad Hassan.

He was speaking at the weekly progress review meeting on Wednesday.

Hassaan directed officials to finalise all arrangements for the trial run of the train through five stations built on GT Road on a 5.5 kilometre-long stretch from Dera Gujjran to Pakistan Mint. He said that the area should be fully carpeted and roads should be marked with lanes. Also, horticulture work in spots reserved as green belts should be carried out and pedestrian walkways along the track should be constructed.

He further directed them to provide electricity connections from a newly-established substation near Engineering University to metro’s depot at Dera Gujjran by the first week of February.

He said that a total of *17 train sets have reached Pakistan from China while the remaining 10 would be imported within the next few weeks.*

*The meeting was informed that 82.5% of civil work, besides 38% electrical and mechanical work on the Lahore Orange Line Metro Train Project has so far been completed. The progress on package-I from Dera Gujjaran, GT Road to Chouburji was 89.5%, work on package-II from Choburji to Ali Town was 70.3% complete while work on depot near Dera Gujjran was 85% done.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Danish saleem

Advocate Pakistan said:


> My point of view is that preservation of history provides for a sense of belonging to the generations ahead. Just as why the French wouldn't take apart the Eiffel tower, the Americans won't do anything detrimental to the Statue of liberty in the name of development or the Indians the Taj Mahal, though I have little confidence in the path India is headed.
> There are always methods of achieving development without damaging the history, that includes landmarks.
> Find a way around for development not always through.



and why u think, that Metro is destroying the History? i dont think even a single rock from history building moved or disturbed??
About Eiffel tower or London Bridge, or Statue of Liberty! these monuments not creating hurdles in daily life, and i am pretty sure if that so, these will also removed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Danish saleem said:


> and why u think, that Metro is destroying the History? i dont think even a single rock from history building moved or disturbed??
> About Eiffel tower or London Bridge, or Statue of Liberty! these monuments not creating hurdles in daily life, and i am pretty sure if that so, these will also removed.



True.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Orange line metro train (test run) to start in few days .
5 Km track 5 stations almost ready.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DJ_Viper

Bakshi tufail said:


> What kind of people are they they don't want to see their country developing



Thank you and YES!!!!! This is what the issue is, the Pashtun party, aka, Mr. Khan and his buddies do not want Pakistan to grow. This is the only place on earth where national progress is damaged only for political purposes. Elsewhere, national progress is never linked with national politics. These people would destroy their country internally and will stop every project, just out of their old school thoughts of not letting a system run. Very sad state of affiars in Pakistan!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Advocate Pakistan

Danish saleem said:


> and why u think, that Metro is destroying the History? i dont think even a single rock from history building moved or disturbed??
> About Eiffel tower or London Bridge, or Statue of Liberty! these monuments not creating hurdles in daily life, and i am pretty sure if that so, these will also removed.



Those cities were carried forward by building up the city around the monuments in a manner that the monuments don't become hurdles rather become places of tourist attraction and add to the overall aesthetics of the city, "by law construction is prohibited within 200 feet of historical sites and that's the bone of contention between the petitioners and government." the matter comes to life every now and then.

In Pakistan these places are first neglected, let to deteriorate, Qabza mafia allowed to takeover their lands and if not, it ultimately becomes dumping ground by the citizens for their garbage.



DJ_Viper said:


> Thank you and YES!!!!! This is what the issue is, the Pashtun party, aka, Mr. Khan and his buddies do not want Pakistan to grow. This is the only place on earth where national progress is damaged only for political purposes. Elsewhere, national progress is never linked with national politics. These people would destroy their country internally and will stop every project, just out of their old school thoughts of not letting a system run. Very sad state of affiars in Pakistan!


No sir, none here whether Pashtun party or Punjabi party wants Pakistan to not progress.
It's just a matter of difference of opinions, and opinions are formed following a long process that includes their experiences.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Danish saleem

Advocate Pakistan said:


> Those cities were carried forward by building up the city around the monuments in a manner that the monuments don't become hurdles rather become places of tourist attraction and add to the overall aesthetics of the city, "by law construction is prohibited within 200 feet of historical sites and that's the bone of contention between the petitioners and government." the matter comes to life every now and then.
> 
> In Pakistan these places are first neglected, let to deteriorate, Qabza mafia allowed to takeover their lands and if not, it ultimately becomes dumping ground by the citizens for their garbage.
> 
> 
> No sir, none here whether Pashtun party or Punjabi party wants Pakistan to not progress.
> It's just a matter of difference of opinions, and opinions are formed following a long process that includes their experiences.



on that point i am agreed with u!
but my theory is Take care of living beings!


----------



## ghazi52

*Orange Line Metro Train AnarKali Station Work In Progress *






*AnarKali Station *


----------



## DJ_Viper

Advocate Pakistan said:


> No sir, none here whether Pashtun party or Punjabi party wants Pakistan to not progress.
> It's just a matter of difference of opinions, and opinions are formed following a long process that includes their experiences.



Which "opinions" in the world call out for economic damage to a nation, stopping of projects using legal system and accusations (like the train project), and on all other ends, wanting power seat by hook or crook, no matter how much damage is done to your poor nation?


----------



## ghazi52

*Work Progress On Metro Stations
Ali Town Station
*






*Thoker Niaz Baig Station
*







*Canal View Station
*













*Hanjarwal Station
*







*Wahdat Road Station
*







*Awan Town Station
*













*Sabzazar Station

*







*Shahnoor Station

*







*Salahudin Road Station
*







*Bund Road Station
*







*Samanabad Station

*





*Gulshan-E-Ravi Station

*







*Chauburgi Station
*






*Anarkali Station
*


----------



## ghazi52

*Thoker Niaz Baig
*






*Somewhere near Canal View Station
*







*Chauburgi Chowk
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Updated pictures of Lahore Orange Line Metro Train - Package - 1.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bashido

DJ_Viper said:


> Thank you and YES!!!!! This is what the issue is, the Pashtun party, aka, Mr. Khan and his buddies do not want Pakistan to grow. This is the only place on earth where national progress is damaged only for political purposes. Elsewhere, national progress is never linked with national politics. These people would destroy their country internally and will stop every project, just out of their old school thoughts of not letting a system run. Very sad state of affiars in Pakistan!



Not only political parties but this agenda is vigorously followed by our Miltablishment. The big force in our country which don't want a stable and strong govt for their agenda. Pakistan might be only army in world who just can win over own govt but not a singe war.


----------



## BATMAN

Bashido said:


> Not only political parties but this agenda is vigorously followed by our Miltablishment. The big force in our country which don't want a stable and strong govt for their agenda. Pakistan might be only army in world who just can win over own govt but not a singe war.



irrespective... public will continue to distribute sweets and celebrate, every time army chief packaway politician govt.


----------



## Thanatos

ghazi52 said:


> Updated pictures of Lahore Orange Line Metro Train - Package - 1.



Looks beautiful... well done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bashido

BATMAN said:


> irrespective... public will continue to distribute sweets and celebrate, every time army chief packaway politician govt.


That is due to massive propaganda. Just tell me which massive blunder done by politicians?Please mention anyone which is still haunting Pakistan


----------



## BATMAN

Bashido said:


> That is due to massive propaganda. Just tell me which massive blunder done by politicians?Please mention anyone which is still haunting Pakistan



Corruption and abuse of power are top of the list.


----------



## ghazi52

*1,200-metre excavation work on OLMT at GPO site completed*

LAHORE: The civil, mechanical and electrical work on the Orange Line Metro Train (OLMT) at General Post Office (GPO) underground station is continuing round-the-clock and 1,200-metres excavation work out of 1,780 metres has been completed.

According to Package-1 project director, Hammad-ul-Hasan, the work on the remaining 580 metres would be started soon.

Hammad on Monday said that on the directions of Punjab Chief Minister Muhammad Shehbaz Sharif, the pace of work has been further expedited.

He said that more than 89 percent of the overall work on Package-1 has been completed, adding that all departments were working as a team to complete the project at the earliest.


----------



## Bashido

BATMAN said:


> Corruption and abuse of power are top of the list.


they are recoverable. Dictators have done more damage


----------



## BATMAN

Bashido said:


> they are recoverable. Dictators have done more damage


It takes decades to build institutions and economy, upon which society builds. 
Pakistan always rose when army chief lead it.
Dictator they are not... actually they all came when Pakistan was held hostage be civilian dictators.
Uniformed men may be dictator in other parts of world but not in Pakistan.
As i said, they are celebrated and leave upon request of resignation.


----------



## Bashido

BATMAN said:


> It takes decades to build institutions and economy, upon which society builds.
> Pakistan always rose when army chief lead it.
> Dictator they are not... actually they all came when Pakistan was held hostage be civilian dictators.
> Uniformed men may be dictator in other parts of world but not in Pakistan.
> As i said, they are celebrated and leave upon request of resignation.


Yes you are right actually here. Institutions destroyed by them take too much time. Country was broken by them. Secular fabric of this country destroyed by them. We fought others war and put the sovereignty of this country. We are in fight due to them. we are in the war from last 1.5 decade due to politicians?? come on grow some balls and call a night, night. 
Please explain that rise of Pakistan under COAS? and how COAS resignEd??

Don't try to play with me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rocketman0409

ghazi52 said:


> Updated pictures of Lahore Orange Line Metro Train - Package - 1.


good pics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thanatos

BATMAN said:


> It takes decades to build institutions and economy, upon which society builds.
> Pakistan always rose when army chief lead it.
> Dictator they are not... actually they all came when Pakistan was held hostage be civilian dictators.
> Uniformed men may be dictator in other parts of world but not in Pakistan.
> As i said, they are celebrated and leave upon request of resignation.


Thats just one side of the picture. Pakistan did get temporary boost with army dictators in power but the damages done to country were permanent. In no civilized country army rules country. The civilized world has learned that democracy is the only way to govern .


----------



## BATMAN

Thanatos said:


> In no civilized country army rules country.


Its because those are civilized societies and they have efficient and accountable governance system.
Whereas Pakistan is no more a civilized society, nor we have any sort of system, anywhere.


----------



## Thanatos

BATMAN said:


> Its because those are civilized societies and they have efficient and accountable governance system.
> Whereas Pakistan is no more a civilized society, nor we have any sort of system, anywhere.


Agreed. Who is responsible?? Mainly the mainly dictators!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bashido

BATMAN said:


> Its because those are civilized societies and they have efficient and accountable governance system.
> Whereas Pakistan is no more a civilized society, nor we have any sort of system, anywhere.


who keeps the Pakistan in this state? who used religious extremism for their benefits? Who make this society uncivilized? My friend I do not know what is source of your information but please come out this state. it has destroyed our society already. Try to be a rational.


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Thanatos said:


> Agreed. Who is responsible?? Mainly the mainly dictators!!


it was mainly zia-ul-haq's fault. musharraf did damage here and there but nothing comapred to zia.


----------



## Devil Soul

*27 trains for OLMT to reach Pakistan next week*
By Our Correspondent
Published: January 25, 2018
10SHARES
SHARE TWEET EMAIL




The first of 27 trains designed for the Orange Line Metro in Lahore rolled off the production line in central China’s Hunan province on Monday. PHOTO: China Xinhua News

LAHORE: All 27 trains for the Lahore Orange Line Metro Train (OLMT) project will reach Pakistan by next week. So far wagons of 17 trains have reached Lahore.

This was disclosed by Punjab Chief Minister’s Adviser and OLMT Steering Committee Chairman Khawaja Ahmad Hassaan. He was speaking at the project’s weekly progress review meeting held on Wednesday.

He said that the project has entered in its concluding phase as over 84% of civil works of the project has been completed. He said local and Chinese contractors and officials of all concerned departments are working day and night for early completion of the project.

National Engineering Services Pakistan (NESPAK) General Manager Salman Hafeez told the meeting participants that overall progress in civil works has reached 84%, besides completion of 40% electrical and mechanical works. He said that the progress on package-I (from Dera Gujjaran, Grand Trunk Road to Chauburji) is 89.5% completed. On package-II (from Chauburji to Ali Town) was 75% done while on Depot near Dera Gujran was 85% completed. On Stabling Yard near Ali Town was 86% done.

After the vacation of a restraining order by the Supreme Court, he said, construction works near Shalimar Garden, Ghulabi Bagh and Budhu’s Tomb on Grand Trunk Road and Lakshmi Building on Mecleod Road are being executed with full momentum. The piling and pile caps work have been completed and 19 out of the total of 41 pears to be constructed at these points have also been completed. A total of 38 transoms and 90 u-tub girders will be launched in these places, all of which have been precast. Out of total 13 metro train stations, development works on 12 stations have reached 85% on package-I. Islam Park station is near completion, he maintained. On package-II, meeting participants were told that 802 u-tubs out of total 806 have been precast, while 706 of these structures have also been launched for construction of viaduct along this package.

Following the Supreme Court orders, Hassaan said as per court’s direction development works near historical places, officials are taking utmost care while shifting of utility close to these places. He asked for ensuring public facilitation at all costs during the execution of work on the project.

_Published in The Express Tribune, January 25th, 2018._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Orange Line Train Stabling Yard WareHouses Under Construction Package-4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore Orange Line Metro Train Package 4 Stabling Yard Ali Town 
WareHouses work progress*































*Lahore Orange Line Metro Train Work Near GT Road Section*


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 1/2/2018.*

Depot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Working on Orange Train at UET Station.*


----------



## American Pakistani

Should've been underground. Land will be limited in future and wasting it for train tracks is not a good idea. Management of cities like Karachi and Lahore should focus on having underground projects. Focus on constructing high rise buildings should also be prioritized.


----------



## Awan68

American Pakistani said:


> Should've been underground. Land will be limited in future and wasting it for train tracks is not a good idea. Management of cities like Karachi and Lahore should focus on having underground projects. Focus on constructing high rise buildings should also be prioritized.


Not Possible to construct entire trans system underground with the messy unplanned way Pakistani cities have spanned and expanded, would need to demolish entrie areas for that displacing hundreds of thousands if not millions of people. Gotta work around what we have.


----------



## American Pakistani

Awan68 said:


> Not Possible to construct entire trans system underground with the messy unplanned way Pakistani cities have spanned and expanded, would need to demolish entrie areas for that displacing hundreds of thousands if not millions of people. Gotta work around what we have.



What about under the roads? Most of NYC Subway system is underground and NYC is known for highrise buildings. Only the access ways to the subway stations should be on the sidewalks/footpaths.


----------



## Awan68

American Pakistani said:


> What about under the roads? Most of NYC Subway system is underground and NYC is known for highrise buildings. Only the access ways to the subway stations should be on the sidewalks/footpaths.


Will atleast triple the cost now, NYC subway like london underground was built a long long time a go. I like underground too yet i dont think its applicable on a grand scale in Lahore which will consequently need atleast 6-7 more metro lines in the next decade to manage transport of the city to acceptable levels atleast, dont forget these metro's r bieng built on loans so cost effectiveness is THE deciding factor here.


----------



## American Pakistani

Awan68 said:


> Will atleast triple the cost now, NYC subway like london underground was built a long long time a go.



Pakistan can benefit from it's cheap labor and starting from scratch though. It will benefit Pakistan heavily in the long run.


----------



## Awan68

American Pakistani said:


> Pakistan can benefit from it's cheap labor and starting from scratch though. It will benefit Pakistan heavily in the long run.


Yes we can go for underground in cities that are forming up now like gawadar n labour cost is a big positive for Pak yet the cost of orange line stands at 2 bil dollars as of now, going underground will elevate it to atleast 5 bill, its all on loans we have to pay back.


----------



## BATMAN

Pakistan should remain on ground, neither should go under ground and neither hang in the air.
We are neither London nor Dubai, that we face shortage of land.
80% of houses in Lahore are dangerous to live and almost 99% lack any documentation on construction quality.
We should abandon or demolish old houses and start all over again.
Instead of building 'jangla bus' we should mark the roads and enforce traffic regulations, so that traffic must flow together with public transport buses, just like London & Dubai.


----------



## American Pakistani

Awan68 said:


> Yes we can go for underground in cities that are forming up now like gawadar n labour cost is a big positive for Pak yet the cost of orange line stands at 2 bil dollars as of now, going underground will elevate it to atleast 5 bill, its all on loans we have to pay back.



I think the cost of Orange line is high due to import of labor from China as well as cost of security for these labor. The other lines should plan to use Pakistani labor completely so they can save $$ as well as gain some experience for future projects. The saved money should be enough to plan underground project.

I have few friends from Sialkot and they told me that Sialkot Airport was build by donations from local people, why don't Lahore and Karachi does the same. They can fund their projects this way instead of taking the burden of loans.


----------



## ADIL SHERDIL

Orange train is such a wastage of our funds. It's not what we want . The agenda of our thug government is to make showpieces. In our entire country people are lacking basic human needs like clean water for drinking, sanitation and waste management , and our police simply wow. What about our education sector how many universities were opened for new students and what about hospitals like they really care for the poor. The amount spent on this useless project could have been utilised in better ways that would really helped the people. I don't why are people getting excited for this train when our railways are losing millions.


----------



## Awan68

American Pakistani said:


> I think the cost of Orange line is high due to import of labor from China as well as cost of security for these labor. The other lines should plan to use Pakistani labor completely so they can save $$ as well as gain some experience for future projects. The saved money should be enough to plan underground project.
> 
> I have few friends from Sialkot and they told me that Sialkot Airport was build by donations from local people, why don't Lahore and Karachi does the same. They can fund their projects this way instead of taking the burden of loans.


The labour is mostly pakistani, the specialist one's like engineers and some technitians are chinese, not a large num and secondly u are imagining a perfect Pakistan where there are no hungry politicians with their mouths open fr kick backs for taking loans instead of utilizing inhouse resources that go easy on national economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Danish saleem

ADIL SHERDIL said:


> Orange train is such a wastage of our funds. It's not what we want . The agenda of our thug government is to make showpieces. In our entire country people are lacking basic human needs like clean water for drinking, sanitation and waste management , and our police simply wow. What about our education sector how many universities were opened for new students and what about hospitals like they really care for the poor. The amount spent on this useless project could have been utilised in better ways that would really helped the people. I don't why are people getting excited for this train when our railways are losing millions.



do u know in how many cities of world these Metro's are running??
and do u know that, in just Peshawar METRO is under construction with the cost of Rs52Billion approx?


----------



## Thanatos

ADIL SHERDIL said:


> Orange train is such a wastage of our funds. It's not what we want . The agenda of our thug government is to make showpieces. In our entire country people are lacking basic human needs like clean water for drinking, sanitation and waste management , and our police simply wow. What about our education sector how many universities were opened for new students and what about hospitals like they really care for the poor. The amount spent on this useless project could have been utilised in better ways that would really helped the people. I don't why are people getting excited for this train when our railways are losing millions.


How can you say that its wastage of money? Imagine the amount of money saved interms of low Petrol and Diesel consumption . It will also improve the quality of life of low to middle income class people. Needless to mention improvement in Lahore traffic flow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bashido

ADIL SHERDIL said:


> Orange train is such a wastage of our funds. It's not what we want . The agenda of our thug government is to make showpieces. In our entire country people are lacking basic human needs like clean water for drinking, sanitation and waste management , and our police simply wow. What about our education sector how many universities were opened for new students and what about hospitals like they really care for the poor. The amount spent on this useless project could have been utilised in better ways that would really helped the people. I don't why are people getting excited for this train when our railways are losing millions.


 really ?? are you comparing you comparing Metro transit system to Normal railways? how this is a show piece ??


----------



## ghazi52

Package 1 (cut and cover)

GPO Station U/C
















Anarkali Station U/C








end of cut and cover 







Package 1 (elevated)





























_


----------



## ghazi52

*Contractors lay OLMT’s 10km rail track*






LAHORE: *Contractors have laid over 10-kilometre rail track on elevated viaduct for the Lahore Orange Line Metro Train (OLMT). They have also been directed to complete another four-kilometre by end of February that will complete track between Dera Gujjran and Mahmood Booti.*

This was said by Chief Minister’s Adviser and OLMT Steering Committee Chairperson Khawaja Ahmad Hassaan, while addressing project’s weekly progress review meeting on Wednesday. LDA Chief Engineer Asrar Saeed, Traffic Engineering and Transport Planning Agency (TEPA) Chief Engineer Saifur Rehman, senior officials of LESCO, WASA, PTCL, Sui Gas, traffic police, railways, Rescue 1122, civil defence and other officials were present.

He said development work near 11 historic sites was being run smoothly and all precautions advised by the Supreme Court of Pakistan (SCP) were being fully complied to protect heritage sites.

“Installation of u-tub girders will also be initiated soon to complete elevated track for the train,” he said. Hassaan maintained that pile works had also been completed near the General Post Office, Supreme Court Registry and Saint Andrew’s Church.

*National Engineering Services Pakistan (NESPAK) General Manager Salman Hafeez said that 84.9% civil work, while 42.6% electrical and mechanical work on the project had been completed.*

Similarly, he added 77.4% development work on package-I (from Dera Gujjaran, Grand Trunk (GT) Road to Chouburji) and package-2 (from Choburji to Ali Town) had been finalised.

Hafeez elaborated that 92% work on Dera Gujjran Metro Station, 96% on Islam Park, 95% each on Salamatpura and Mehmood Booti and 91% on Pakistan Mint Station had been completed. He said all possible measures were being taken to complete all five stations during the current month.

*The 27-kilometre OLMT project* is estimated to cost over Rs 165 billion, which is being funded through a loan by China’s Exim Bank. The project is part of the city metro network and when completed, it will connect Raiwind, Multan Road, Mcleod Road, Lahore Junction Railway Station and the Grand Trunk Road. It will be the first line of Lahore Metro and country’s first mass rapid transit train system.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*19 Orange Train sets reach Pakistan*
February 10, 2018







LAHORE: 19 out of the 27 train sets for Lahore Orange Line Metro Train have so far arrived in Pakistan while the remaining 8 will soon be shipped to Karachi from Shanghai port of China.

Steering Committee for Lahore Orange Line Metro Train Project (LOMTP) Chairman Khawaja Ahmad Hassan told this to reporters during a marathon inspection of the ongoing works at metro train project here on Friday. He also visited the depot at Dera Gujjran, four elevated metro stations on GT Road and the stabling yard at Ali Town, Raiwind Road.

He said that 11 train sets had reached Lahore, 9 of which had been parked in the depot and 2 in the stabling yard on Raiwind Road while 8 more sets were being dispatched from Karachi to Lahore very soon.

He said that efforts had been geared up for finishing the project at the earliest for providing a swift, safe and honourable mode of urban transport to the common man. More than 86 percent work of construction of depot at Dera Gujjran, spreading over 626 kanals, had been completed, he added. He said that 19 out of the 22 buildings being built at the depot had been handed over to CR-NORINCO, the Chinese contractor of the project, for carrying out electrical and mechanical works at the buildings which included Alkaline Battery & Air Compressor Building, Signal Building and Comprehensive Maintenance Centre.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore Orange Line Metro Salamat Pura Station *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Locomotive imported from China Near Dera Gujjaran Station Lahore 
This locomotive will be used to drag the Metro Train in case of emergency or breakdown 















_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

please relax do not make it hurry and waste money better they work slowly but good quality work


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Orange Line Train Package 1 Work Near GT Road*
















*Work On Metro Train Warehouses In Progress At Stabling Yard Ali Town
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 17/2/2018.*

Package 1. Pics of Shalimar Garden, & Central Station work.











]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Orange Line Metro Train Package-4 Stabling Yard
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Noman Sarwar

Thanatos said:


> How can you say that its wastage of money? Imagine the amount of money saved interms of low Petrol and Diesel consumption . It will also improve the quality of life of low to middle income class people. Needless to mention improvement in Lahore traffic flow.


quality life of middle class will only be improved by providing basic facilities , best education ,best medical facilities , peace and security which unfortunately is lacking in our country. this is a sad state of affair that we are hailing this orange line but our patients are compel to go india for better treatment. isnt it embarrassing? we havent given our population basic civil sense , these people will sabotage this metro train in event of any random protest, the country is bankrupt and building such project on loan from foreign banks add more shame to current state of affairs of the country. lahore is not that large city metro buss was enough , thier wasnt any need for orange line project at all.


----------



## Thanatos

Noman Sarwar said:


> quality life of middle class will only be improved by providing basic facilities , best education ,best medical facilities , peace and security which unfortunately is lacking in our country. this is a sad state of affair that we are hailing this orange line but our patients are compel to go india for better treatment. isnt it embarrassing? we havent given our population basic civil sense , these people will sabotage this metro train in event of any random protest, the country is bankrupt and building such project on loan from foreign banks add more shame to current state of affairs of the country. lahore is not that large city metro buss was enough , thier wasnt any need for orange line project at all.



Its easy to complain about everything which you are doing very well. Most of the cities around the globe have far lesser population than Lahore and have Metro or subway rail system. Number of patients going to India are negligible. In the next few years nobody will goto India , as Pakistan has developed number of its own major hospitals, Lahore Kidney and Liver transplant system is nearing completion. 
You mentioned country is bankrupt. I dont know which country are you talking about. All the things you mentioned above are relative, I dont know what u mean by "best education" , "best medical facilities". I would suggest you do the homework before tagging me in your posts. 
Peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Noman Sarwar

Thanatos said:


> Its easy to complain about everything which you are doing very well. Most of the cities around the globe have far lesser population than Lahore and have Metro or subway rail system. Number of patients going to India are negligible. In the next few years nobody will goto India , as Pakistan has developed number of its own major hospitals, Lahore Kidney and Liver transplant system is nearing completion.
> You mentioned country is bankrupt. I dont know which country are you talking about. All the things you mentioned above are relative, I dont know what u mean by "best education" , "best medical facilities". I would suggest you do the homework before tagging me in your posts.
> Peace.


i am not complaining, i was just giving my view point which is my birth right, apart from it its not about population , its about need , do we really need orange line right now? when country economy is in poor condition? about hospitals you mentioned are they sufficient enough? how many of them are affordable to lower middle class and poor of country? even india established its medical system before they focused on metros. our country need alot to improve education system. how many govt schools functioning properly in ur locality?if u think orange line is the source of progress and then i feel sorry for your ignorance. 
and last i dont need any homework i am middle class pakistani and i know the ground realities and am entitled to have my opinion. did not mean to offend any one just gave my view


----------



## Kabira

This was bad idea, they should have build it underground or not bother at all.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Congrats to Pakistan for this first Metro Project

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakCan

Please keep this thread opinion free. Don't like the metro or other projects, post in social forums of this website.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*19-02-18: 
Construction work in full swing at GPO Chowk Central Station of Orange Line Metro Train Project:*





























*GPO Chowk Central Station of Orange Line Metro Train*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*19-02-18: Construction work in full swing at Salamatpura Station of Orange Line Metro Train Project*:

























__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

* Work on OLMT’s four stations near completion*

LAHORE: The first four stations of the Lahore Orange Line Metro Train (OLMT) project have reached near completion as majority of the development work has been completed.

At least 92% development work on Dera Gujjran metro train station, 96.5% on Islam Park, 95.6% on Salamatpura and 94.61% work on Mahmood Booti have been finalised.

Punjab Chief Minister’s Adviser and OLMT Steering Committee Chairperson Khawaja Ahmad Hassaan said on Wednesday that all possible measures were being taken to complete these stations as early as possible.

Earlier, project’s weekly progress review meeting was held.

The officials said that more than 85% civil works of the project have been completed, besides 46% electrical and mechanical works, including construction of rail track near Gulabi Bagh and Buddhu’s Tomb where development works remained suspended for around 22 months owing to restraining order by the court.

National Engineering Services Pakistan (NESPAK) General Manager Salman Hafeez highlighted that progress of work on package-I (from Dera Gujjaran, G.T.Road to Chouburji) was 89.92%, on package-II (from Choburji to Ali Town) was 78.43%, on depot near Dera Gujran was 86.31% while on stabling yard near Ali Town 87.62% work had been completed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Clutch

.




.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

It appears that the Metro in not under its own traction but is being pulled by the track testing machine. That's why the doors are also open for air circulation as the AC would not be operational.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*GPO Chowk Metro Station *





























Updates 28/2/2018.

Central Station & Anarkali Station.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Time Lapse video at Shalamar Garden- Orange Line Metro Train Lahore Package -1.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*OLMT stations to synchronise with heritage monuments*

LAHORE: Punjab government has decided to synchronise the Lahore Orange Line Metro Train (OLMT) stations’ architectural design with heritage monuments along the metro train route on the Supreme Court of Pakistan’s directions.

After inspecting the pace of development work on Thursday, Punjab Chief Minister’s Adviser and the OLMT Steering Committee Chairperson Khawaja Ahmad Hassaan revealed that the Shailimar Station had been aligned the historic architecture of Shalimar Gardens.

He added a special white marble structure will be built at the entrance of the Shalimar Station that will synchronise the modern metro train station building with historic architecture of the famous Shalimar Gardens. He said special motif and floral patterns will also be created on walls and floors of the station.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Orange Line Metro Train track partially completed*

LAHORE: With the launch of U-tub girders on Sunday, the construction of 12-kilometre long elevated track for Lahore U-tub girders at Lakhsmi Chowk Orange Line Metro Train (OLMT), from Dera Gujjran to Mecleod Road, has been completed along package I.

The big landmark for the mega project had to suffer prolonged delay because of litigation, barring construction work near heritage sites.

Punjab Chief Minister’s Adviser and the OLMT Steering Committee Chairman Khawaja Ahmad Hassaan told reporters on Sunday while personally supervising the launching of U-tub girders, the locally manufactured structures each weighing 216 tons, having 30 metres length and 5.5 metres width.

A total of 670 U-tub girders had been launched at a height of 40 metres for construction of viaduct for the rolling stock.

He said that laying of metallic track for the train and execution of electrical as well as mechanical works on the remaining seven stations along this stretch would start without delay by the Chinese contractor and the viaduct would be made available for movement of the train during the current month.

Work on the first four metro stations at Dera Gujjran, Islam Park, Salamat Pura and Mehmood Booti was near completion and testing of the track by operating the train was already underway at these places, he said.

He said that construction of track near other heritage sites, including Shalimar Garde, Gulabi Bagh, Budhhu’s tomb on GT Road and Zaibun Nisa’s Tomb on Multan Road had also been accomplished after permission had been granted by the court to this effect.


----------



## mkiyani

@ghazi52 Bro are you involved in this project.. thanks for sharing so many pictures and videos.. thanks for ur effort.. do u know if they will connect cities afterward like say from Lahore to Faisalabad or Islamabad ...thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Two more train sets reach Lahore*

LAHORE: Two more train sets for the Lahore Orange Line Metro Train (OLMT) project reached Pakistan. A total of 21 trains have reached Pakistan so far, said Punjab Chief Minister’s Advisor and OLMT Steering Committee Chairman Khawaja Ahmad Hassaan.

He was presiding over the project’s weekly progress review meeting held on Wednesday

After successful completion of elevated viaduct section of the OLMT package-1 (from Dera Gujjran, GT Road to Chaburji), Hassaan said. He added that now the focus has been shifted to project’s package-2 (from Chaburji to Ali Town) where efforts have been geared up for completion of remaining construction work of viaduct during the next week.

He highlighted that so far 772 out of the total 804 u-tub girders have been installed on package-2, along a 13-kilometre stretch. The remaining 32 u-tub girders would be fixed on transoms during next week. Construction of 13 elevated metro train stations along this stretch have also been completed to a great extent where average 80% of development works have been accomplished on each station.

He said Chinese contractors, CR-NORINCO, have also deputed additional workforce for carrying out civil works at these places at a faster pace in order to complete development task at the earliest.

National Engineering Services Pakistan (NESPAK) General Manager Salman Hafeez told meeting participants that so far 85.9% civil works of the project have been completed. The progress of work on package-1 is 89.99%, on package-II 79%, on depot near Dera Gujjran 86.55% and on stabling yard near Ali Town, it has touched 87.83%. Progress on electrical and mechanical work on the project has reached nearly 47%, he maintained.

The meeting participants were told that half of the work for construction of the roof of underground General Post Office (GPO) station has so far been completed while remaining work would be completed within the next few days for opening the GPO Chowk for traffic by March 31. The GPO station is eight meter below the ground level and spread over an area of 22 kanals.

Anarkali Station’s 3D model, inspired by Mughal architecture, was also displayed to the meeting participants. The Anarkali Station is being rapidly constructed at Jain Mandar Chowk.

Hassaan directed the NESPAK and Parks and Horticulture Authority for chalking out a comprehensive plan for beautification and traffic circulation in the busy commercial areas surrounding these two stations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*All train sets for OLMT project arrive in Pakistan*

LAHORE: The shipment of all 27 train sets for the Orange Line Metro Train (OLMT) project has been completed on Sunday with the arrival of the last consignment of six train sets at Karachi port.

Around 21 train sets had already reached Lahore and were parked at the depot at Dera Gujjran and at Ali Town, Raiwind Road, Advisor to Punjab chief minister and Orange Line Metro Train Project Steering Committee Chairman Khawaja Ahmad Hassaan told reporters during inspection of the ongoing civil works at an elevated station near Lakshmi Chowk and underground station near GPO.

He said the construction of the roof of the GPO station would be completed during the current week as more than 70 per cent of the construction work had been completed. The Mall Road would be opened for traffic by March 31 at this particular junction after finalising the relevant structures, he added.

He said that after the completion of the 12-kilometre-long elevated viaduct for the train along package-I, from Dera Gujjran to McLeod Road last week, laying of metallic track for the train and execution of electrical and mechanical works between station No 5 and No 11, from Pakistan Mint to Lakshmi station, had been commenced by the Chinese contractor for making the viaduct available for the train’s operation by the end of this month.

The work on the first four metro stations at Dera Gujjran, Islamia Park, Salamat Pura and Mehmood Booti, had now reached the final stages, he said and added that testing of track between Depot and station No 4 had already been carried out.

Hassaan said that rehabilitation and reconstruction of roads from Bohar Wala Chowk to Lakshmi Chowk were being executed speedily and efforts had been accelerated for completing this portion at the earliest.

He further said that work for the construction of 13-kilometre-long elevated track from Chouburji Chowk to Ali Town had been accelerated and all possible resources were being utilised for completing the remaining work on the viaduct during the current week.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chauburji 







Anarkali Station





























Railway Station


----------



## ghazi52

*Mehmood Booti Metro Station*















b

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

ghazi52 said:


> Mehmood Booti Metro Station




...many people are curious how it will run on electricity as there is no visible overhead electric lines...here is how it will work called third rail system.


LAHORE: Orange Line Metro trains will run on 750 volt electrical current that will be supplied to them through a central iron/steel line, called third rail.

The third rail will run parallel on both tracks.

The electric supply system to the trains is practiced internationally, particularly in China that is entrusted with the task to introduce it in Lahore.

https://www.dawn.com/news/1233719


A *third rail* is a method of providing electric power to a railway locomotive or train, through a semi-continuous rigid conductor placed alongside or between the rails of a railway track. It is used typically in a mass transit or rapid transit system, which has alignments in its own corridors, fully or almost fully segregated from the outside environment. Third rail systems are always supplied from direct current electricity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 14/3/2018.*

























































_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mehmood Booti Station, Daroghawala, GT Road


----------



## ghazi52

*Seven more OLMT stations ready by next week*

*After completion of first four elevated metro train stations during the current week, project contractors have been given a deadline of seven days for completion of seven more elevated train stations. *Punjab Chief Minister’s Adviser and the Lahore Orange Line Metro Train (OLMT) project Steering Committee Chairman Khawaja Ahmad Hassaan said overall 86% civil works of the projects have been completed, besides completion of half of the electrical and mechanical works.

Addressing project weekly progress review meeting, he said, *first four metro train stations between Dera Gujjran and Mahmood Butti would be completed during the current week, *while contractors have been tasked to complete another seven elevated stations between Pakistan Mint and Lakshmi Chowk. Half of the rail track had already been laid in this section, he added. He highlighted that an electrical sub-station to energies the nation’s first metro train has also been completed. Though it was one of the difficult tasks to install u-tub girders of elevated track over Thokar Niaz Beg but it has also been successfully completed.

Participants of the meeting were informed that progress on metro train’s package-1 from Dera Gujjran to Chaburji was 90%, on package-2 from Chaburji to Ali Town 80.14%, on package-3 the OLMT depot it is 86% and on package-4 stabling yard progress of development works has been completed over 48%. It was highlighted in the meeting that multi-storey underground GPO Station has been completed 45%, while underground passage has been completed 60%.

It was disclosed in the meeting that development works of the GPO Station have been divided in five sections of which 75% concrete work has been completed of four sections. So far over 7,900 cubic metres concrete has been poured and 1,800 tonnes of steel has been laid for construction of the GP station. The remaining 25% development works were being done on fast track after which Mall Road would be opened for traffic by March 31.

*The 27-kilometre metro train project *is estimated to cost over $1.65 billion (Rs165 billion), which is being funded through a loan by China’s Exim Banks. Project documents highlights around $1 billion would be directly transferred to the Chinese contractors, CR-NORINCO, for procurement of the rolling stock while the remaining amount would be transferred to Pakistan for construction of track and provision of allied infrastructure. The project is part of the city metro network and when completed, it would connect Raiwind, Multan Road, Mcleod Road, Lahore Junction Railway Station and the Grand Trunk Road.


----------



## ghazi52

*Orange Line Metro Train Package-2 Sabzazar Metro Station *


















*Orange Line Metro Train - Stabling Yard at Ali Town Package 4 (Feb 2018) *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Orange Line Metro Work Near Hanjarwal Station Package-2*


























GPO

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui

In the above pictures and the earlier ones, the construction quality of infra looks good...wish they had incorporated a more modern architectural design of the overhead stations, no need to go traditional and add traditional elements in a modern cutting edge project.

A new modern project have to look modern and like 'coming of age', need to stop Mughal era traditional design and thoughts. Yes a few cultural things can be added here and there but not as a main design element, like a traditional Islamic motif on the walls, or a Mughal era scuplture...has to be minimal and subtle.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Pluralist said:


> .wish they had incorporated a more modern architectural design of the overhead stations, no need to go traditional and add traditional elements in a modern cutting edge project.
> 
> A new modern project have to look modern and like 'coming of age', need to stop Mughal era traditional design and thoughts. Yes a few cultural things can be added here and there but not as a main design element, like a traditional Islamic motif on the walls, or a Mughal era sculpture...has to be minimal and subtle.



True. 
A new modern project have to look modern.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

MULTAN ROAD BIJLI GHAR TO MULTAN CHUNGI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

This is the Tomb of Anarkali which the designers used as inspiration! 







h


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Orange Line Metro Work On Multan Road*














*Orange Line Metro Work Near Chauburji *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Orange Line Central Station Work On GPO Chowk 
Updates : 10 March 2018*


----------



## ghazi52

* Thoker Niaz Baig*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*AnarKali Station Map*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Grid station or UET substation (high voltage substation) *


----------



## ghazi52

*Road Work Started At GPO Chowk Station Mall Road*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

6


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Orange Line Metro Train Package -1, 
Construction of Underground Central Station and Barrel-2 at GPO chowk lahore.
Construction Duration : 75 Days, January 1, 2018 to March 15, 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*ORANGE LINE METRO TRAIN PROJECT, LAHORE: Work Near The Chauburji (National Heritage) site*






Awan Town Multan Road Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Last three train sets to arrive today*

LAHORE: The last three train sets for the Orange Line will reach the city today (Thursday), concluding arrival of all the 27 sets for the project.

Fourteen train sets have already been parked at the Dera Gujjran depot while the Ali Town stabling yard will house 13 sets.

“By Thursday, we will have the remaining three sets of the train. Thus, after receiving these three, our total demand for 27 sets will complete,” Orange Line Steering Committee Chairman Khwaja Ahmad Hassaan said during the weekly progress review meeting held here on Wednesday.

He said work on laying metallic track as well as installation of electrical and mechanical equipment was in full swing these days as additional work force had been employed by the Chinese contractor with a view to partially starting the trial run soon.

He said the Parks and Horticulture Authority had been tasked with designing ornamental lighting system for illumination of the track as per international standards.

“The train will be operated with electricity and construction of an electric sub-station near University of Engineering and Technology has been completed. Lesco has already assured us to make it functional as and when required,” he said.

He said first four metro stations from Dera Gujjran to Mahmood Booti would be completed during the current week while target had been set for completing Pakistan Mint station and Nicholson Road station by end of next week.

More than half of the track laying work at this stretch had already been completed, he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Railway Junction Station
*







*Lakshmi Station
*





*Lakshmi Chowk

*





*GPO Chowk*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*13/Apr/2018 | Lahore*






.
.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 18/4/2018.*

Package 1.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Orange Line Metro Train Work Near Heritage Sites On Multan Road Package 2*
















*Orange Line Metro Train Work Near Heritage Sites On Multan Road Package 2 *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Updates *13/4/2018.*

Last coach unloaded at depot. Total *135 coaches* to make 27 trains are now finally here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Orange Line Metro Train Safety of Heritage Buildings:* Tomb of Baba Moj Dariya safeguarded by retaining wall comprising series of "Piles" . The"Cut and Cover" of the Orange Metro Tran in this location is reportedly complete.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Launching of last girders On Package 2 Orange Line Metro Train Near Chauburji Chowk 







*Chauburji Station*


----------



## ghazi52

*Choburgi Station*






















*Lake Road
*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Glad they are restoring Chauburji. A ride on Orange line will not be dull on a day with good weather. there will be a bit of sightseeing to do like Chauburji and Shalimar Bagh. too bad it doesn't pass by greater Iqbal Park.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Orange Line Metro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Orange Line Metro Train Mehmood Booti Station Metro Station No 4*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Orange Line Metro Train Package-2 section -2 at Sabzazar station Test trial.*











_


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Orange Line Train Chauburji Chowk*
















*Chauburji Station*


----------



## Sugarcane

Looks like it's not going to be completed before end of term


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 9/5/2018.*

*Package 1.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

ghazi52 said:


> *Updates 9/5/2018.*
> 
> *Package 1.*


Great pictures ??


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore Metro Train Project*



















*Installation of Automatic Entry Exit Gates At UET Orange Line Metro Station*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*GPO Chowk Station Work
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Lakshmi Chowk Station*








*Central Underground Station *


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Test run of Orange Line Metro Train announced*






LAHORE: Punjab Chief Minister Shehbaz Sharif on Tuesday announced the test run of multi-billion rupee project Orange Line Metro Train.

The chief minister made the announcement in a statement on Twitter.

Mr Shehbaz said that the test run of the train would be a milestone towards the completion of the project.

“It marks the start of a new era of the public transport system in Pakistan and will ease mobility of our students, women, labourers, businessmen etc,” he said.


----------



## ghazi52

The test run of Lahore Orange Line Metro Train Project from Dera Gujjran to Lakshmi Chowk





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Orange Line Metro Train Package-4 Stabling Yard at Ali Town*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Ali town to scheme mor station test run orange line metro train Lahore*


----------



## ghazi52

*Work On Different Stations In Package 2 Still In Progress*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

This showcases if money is available and there is no political ethnic game a Metro Train can be setup in 2.0 years time in most congested cities of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Metro train starts test run on Package-II*

LAHORE - The trial run of Orange Line Metro Train started on Package II on Wednesday though the multi-billion project will take another two to three months to be completed.

Advisor to Punjab Chief Minister Khawaja Ahmed Hassan inaugurated the test service from Ali Town Station to Scheme More along with PML-N provincial ministers and local council representative.

The train speed was kept slow in test service and it covered the nine kilometre distance on Package II in half hour.

Khawaja Hassan told the reporters that track was laid on 20 stations among total 26. He claimed the work of lying track on remaining six stations will be completed in next month. Similarly, he said the grey structure of 24 elevated and one underground stations was also completed. Punjab CM Shehbaz Sharif on last Wednesday inaugurated the test run on Package I, from Dera Gujran to Laxmi Chowk.

Khawaja Hassan said the track was laid on 10.9km out of total 13.7km on Package I and nine km out of toal 13.4km on Package II. Hence, he said, the track on 20km was laid on total 27km. He said 73 escalators out of 77 on Package I and 65 out 80 on Package II were installed. Similarly, he informed 46 elevators out of 48 on Package I and 44 out of total 52 on Package II were also installed. 

It is important to mention here that initially, the project will facilitate 0.25 million people daily, whereas by 2025, it is expected to facilitate 0.5m people every day. Under the project, 27 trains — with five bogies each — will travel across the track in 45 minutes, a journey which previously took 2.5 hours, according to the Punjab Government

The OLMT route begins at Ali Town and ends at the Dera Gujran/Ring Road Interchange. The stops are: Ali Town - Raiwind Road - Thokar Niaz Baig - Multan Road - Chauburji - Lake Road - Ustadullah Bakhsh Road - GPO Chowk - Macleod Road - Nicholson Road - Boharwala Chowk - Sultanpura - GT Road - Dera Gujran/Ring Road Interchange.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 5/6/2018*

*Package-1 Dera Gujjran Station.*

































*Package -1 , Islam Park station.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Package -1 , Lakshmi Station.*









































*Package -1 , Railway Station.*





















*Package -1 , near Dera Gujjran Station.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Package -1 , Sultanpura Station.*


----------



## ghazi52

*Package -1 ,UET Station.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*BaghbanPura
Station.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Package -1 ,Shalamar Station.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Receiving final touches including "Painting" of columns-pillars. Package 2 Near Multan Road*


----------



## ghazi52

*OLMT completes road works underneath track*

LAHORE: After the restoration of roads underneath the elevated track of the Orange Line Metro Train (OLMT), the Lahore Development Authority (LDA) started installing traffic signals along the route at an estimated cost of Rs90 million. The project is now nearing the completion stage.

The authority has invited bids for installation of traffic signals from Dera Gujjran on Grand Trunk (GT) Road to Fawara Chowk on McLeod Road at an estimated cost of Rs22.6 million. The signals will also be installed from Lahore Hotel on McLeod Road to Jain Mandir on Lytton Road at a cost of Rs24 million, from Khan Baba Restaurant on Lake Road to Scheme Morr on Multan Road at Rs20.8 million and Subzazar on Multan Road to Ali Town on Raiwind Road at a cost of Rs17.38 million.

The Parks and Horticulture Authority (PHA) is also working diligently to complete work underneath and around the metro train track. In most areas, the authority has already planted grass and plants underneath the track.


----------



## ghazi52

*Civil work on Orange Line train underground portion nears completion*

As the civil work on the underground portion of the Orange Line Metro Train Project (OLMT) is about to complete, the workers, engineers and support staff have termed the days they spent in 24/7 construction activities the toughest.

The work on the 1.7 long underground portion of the project, which connects the Lake Road with an intersection before Lakshmi Chowk via Jain Mandir, Old Anarkali and Nabha Road, was launched on Dec 20 last year af ter the Supreme Court allowed the Lahore Development Authority (LDA) and the Punjab government to resume construction.

`Hundreds of workers, including me, took part on the underground portion of the project. We couldn`t go back to our homes to see our families for a long time,` Siddique, a worker said.

`Now when this portion is about to complete, we are going to our homes to celebrate Eid with our families,` he told Dawn.

The Rs200bn project is 27.12km long and has 26 stations. It has a 1.7km long underground stretchwith two stations.

`It is most crucial parts of the whole project since it connects Chauburji with Lakshmi Chowk underground. It is also a vital as some heritage sites are situated within its 200 feet radius and the Supreme Court allowed us to resume the work under certain conditions imposed for adopting measures to protect the heritage sites,` LDA Chief Engineer/Project Director Mazhar Hussain Khan told this reporter.

`Some concrete work remains at 140 meters of the total 1,700 meters stretch while all the other civil works, including excavation, piling, sewerage, concrete casing etc, have been completed.

The CR-Norinco engineer will start a survey of the portion soon to lay the track and the survey will take about a week,` he explained.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Orange Line Metro Train Lahore Underground Tunnel WaterProofing Work 
Tunnel starting from Chuburgi and ending at Lakshmi Chowk.*


----------



## ghazi52

*Mughal Era Monument at Chauburji Chowk Under Renovation*


----------



## ghazi52

*Orange Line Metro Train to be operational by end of September: *


LAHORE: The Orange Line Metro Train is reported to be operational by the end of September as 85 per cent of work on the multi-billion project has been completed.

It was reported by a local media outlet that despite the inauguration of the train’s test run by former Punjab chief minister Shehbaz Sharif in May, the train could not be fully operational as work was still being completed on different sites. Moreover, it was reported that the work is likely to be completed soon and no further delays are expected.

Officials quoted in the report stated that “in order to meet the target the contractors have deployed additional workforce on different parts of 27.1km (cut and cover section: 1.72km, elevated: 25.4km) long track”.

According to details, the progress of civil work on package-I from Dera Gujjaran, GT Road to Chouburji was 97 per cent and on package-II from Chouburji to Ali Town was more than 95 per cent. Work on Depot near Dera Gujjaran and Stabling Yard near Ali Town is almost complete.

In addition to that, 90 per cent of electrical and mechanical work on the project is complete. Also, 85 per cent of work on metallic track as well as the installation of electrical and mechanical equipment is complete.

Officials quoted in the report said that “five coaches are attached with each train, which holds the capacity to transport 1,000 passengers in one trip. More than 27,000 passengers will be able to travel on 27 metro trains in one trip. One train is set to make 10 trips in a day and hence relying upon the official claims it is estimated that more than 250,000 passengers will travel daily through metro trains when they will fully start their operation in the city of more than 11 million people”.

The metro train will operate at a commercial speed of 80 kilometres per hour and cover 27km Ali Town to Dera Gujjaran journey in 45 minutes. There are total 26 stations on the track — 24 are elevated and two are cut and cover stations.

..


----------



## ghazi52

12/Aug/2018 | Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*CJP Nisar Expresses Anger Over Incomplete Orange Line Project*

Islamabad (UrduPoint / Pakistan Point News – 24th August, 2018) Chief Justice of Pakistan (CJP) Mian Saqib Nisar has expressed anger over the incompletion of Orange Line Metro Train Project (OLMTP).

A hearing on suo-moto notice on Lahore’s mega projects was held in the Supreme Court on Friday.

The CJP said in his remarks that Lahore has faced many difficulties. “*I need a time frame when Lahore will be freed from this ordeal*”, he said.

The representative of a construction company present in the hearing said that *90 percent work on the project is complete*. The *remaining work* is to be done by the Chinese companies which *can take three to four months*.

He added that the *last two cheques* we received *were bounced*.

To this, CJP Nisar asked to question the finance secretary why the cheques were not cleared.

“_Talk to the representatives of new government and tell me how long will this project take. *I will take an undertaking from you all in how much time the project will be completed. I will not let any contractor back out from the project*_” the CJP remarked.

CJP Nisar also ordered the finance secretary to appear in the court.


----------



## ghazi52

Ideally, CJP should not have to do this at all if the departments actually in charge of these projects were doing their jobs properly. Unfortunately, we're still a very long way away from reaching that point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

ghazi52 said:


> Ideally, CJP should not have to do this at all if the departments actually in charge of these projects were doing their jobs properly. Unfortunately, we're still a very long way away from reaching that point.


No doubt the city needed a metro train but I cannot imagine any other country would have this ugly thing elevated next to the fanstatic heritage of this city. The image of Chauburji ruined by the track says it all. London built underground network more than 120 years ago in the age of horse. Why the hell could this not have been built underground in age of internet and space travel?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dil_dil

This train should have been underground. Hopefully this is first and last metro train in city build on ground. If underground train cost to much then don't bother till you can afford.


----------



## ghazi52

*Orange Line to complete next month*






https://nation.com.pk/Reporter/our-staff-reporter
LAHORE - The Orange Line Metro Train project is likely to be completed till end of next month as contractors have speeded up the work on the multi-billion project amid fresh warning of the Supreme Court of Pakistan.

“We issued direction to contractors to increase the workforce on under construction sites. Hopefully project will become operational till end of September,” said a high official directly monitoring the execution work on the 27.1km (cut and cover section: 1.72km, elevated: 25.4km) long track. He, however, was not ready to be mentioned in the story.

Different deadlines were set for the completion of project during last year by the previous government. But, the government, now, officially avoid to set another deadline.

Work on the project started in October 2015 though the Punjab government’s agreement, according to some reports, for provision of loan with the Chinese bank was signed on Dec 21. Since the project has to complete in 27 months, the deadline already crossed more than six months.

Chief Justice of Pakistan on Saturday expressed concern over delay in completion of OLMT project and issued direction to Punjab chief secretary to submit progress reports. CJP Mian Saqib Nisar observed thousands of people had suffered a lot due to the construction work of the project. Saying the court could not see them in pain anymore, he directed the project should now be completed in hours, instead of days. The CJP was heading a three-judge bench seized with a case regarding contracts of mega projects awarded to a group of same companies. Justice Umar Ata Bandial and Justice Ijazul Ahsan were other members of the bench.

The official said that almost 90 percent work on all four packages was completed and it took not more than one month to complete the remaining work. There are reports that the government will have to pay damages of Rs51 million (per day) to the Chinese government if it fails to complete the projects till end of this year.

It is worth to note here that former Punjab government wanted to complete the project before end of its tenure but it failed to achieve this milestone, though former Punjab CM Shehbaz Sharif inaugurated the trial run of the train in May.

Official said the work on laying track on package II and some mechanical and electric work on different stations was in progress while civil work had almost completed.


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Orange Line Metro Train Project to be completed and will be Operational on July 30 2019 told to chief Justice Saqib Nisar today .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Indus Pakistan said:


>



Dead Asma Jehangir is good omen but her poop still smells.

When Pakistan was made, this ugly looking building was never there.
It was just a rubble of debris. It was built during 80's and again rebuilt in 90's, after that i don't know how many times but only objective it's reconstruction was corruption, non of public interest until the metro was born.
There's nothing historic associated with this building... there are plenty of heritage houses which Shabaz Sharif restored in old city, interested may go over there.
At least metro can serve the humanity.


----------



## Indus Pakistan

BATMAN said:


> poop still smells.


Coming from the open pooping centre of the world you are true to your heritage. A turd is a turd - spray it green or not.

_*Chauburji* (Punjabi and Urdu: چو برجی‬‎) is Mughal era monument in the city of Lahore, capital of the Pakistani province of Punjab. The Shah Jahan period monument previously acted as a gateway to a large garden, and was built in *1646 C.E.*_

_In August 2016, the Court halted construction of the metro within 200 feet of any heritage site, including Chauburji in order to prevent what UNESCO termed as potentially "irreversible damage," were the line to be constructed in its present form.[6]
_


----------



## Awan68

BATMAN said:


> Dead Asma Jehangir is good omen but her poop still smells.
> 
> When Pakistan was made, this ugly looking building was never there.
> It was just a rubble of debris. It was built during 80's and again rebuilt in 90's, after that i don't know how many times but only objective it's reconstruction was corruption, non of public interest until the metro was born.
> There's nothing historic associated with this building... there are plenty of heritage houses which Shabaz Sharif restored in old city, interested may go over there.
> At least metro can serve the humanity.


We are human biengs with cultural aspirations not dairy animals jinko har cheez men 'kheet' charna he nazar aye.


----------



## ghazi52

Indus Pakistan said:


> Coming from the open pooping centre of the world you are true to your heritage. A turd is a turd - spray it green or not.
> 
> _*Chauburji* (Punjabi and Urdu: چو برجی‬‎) _/QUOTE]



Chauburji (Chau meaning four, burji meaning tower) is one of the most famous monuments among the structures and buildings of the Mughal era in the city of Lahore, Punjab, Pakistan.

In the historic city of Lahore, on the road that led southwards to Multan, the Chauburji gateway remains of an extensive garden known to have existed in Mughal times. The establishment of this garden is attributed to Mughal Princess Zeb-un-Nisa, 1646 AD, which appears in one of the inscriptions on the gateway. The gateway consists of four towers and contains much of the brilliant tile work with which the entire entrance was once covered.

The Gateway of the Four Minarets or Chauburji was once the entrance to one of Lahore's many pleasure gardens. The garden, together with one of the gate's corner minarets (on the north-west) is now lost. An inscription on the gateway records that the garden was established here in 1646, in the reign of Shahjahan, by a lady described as Sahib-e-Zebinda Begum-e-Dauran, or 'the elegant lady of the age'. The lady referred to is probably Jahan Ara Begum, the eldest and favourite daughter of Shahjahan, who was known to have built gardens at Lahore. The gateway is beautifully decorated with rich mosaic-work.

Chauburji represents a strong blend of Mughal architecture with ancient Muslim style of building. Its distinguishing features are the minarets which expand from the top, not present anywhere in the sub-continent. Some, however, believe that there were cupolas upon these minarets which collapsed with the passage of time. Arches are of the so-called 'Tudor' style, adapted to Islamic architecture, particularly in Mughal mausoleums and mosques. The red brickwork is typical of the Muslim buildings of the sub-continent; the doorways and windows running through the interior corridors are examples of the living style that characterised the Mughal buildings. However, the main purpose of building Chauburji appears to be strictly monumental. The decrepit building, which has not lost its elegance, stands alone surrounded by hoardings and bustling traffic on the busy Multan Road.






then in 1950. Tanga stand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Government seeks presentation from OLMT contractors*

LAHORE: Lahore Orange Line Metro Train (OLMT) consultants and contractors have started preparations for a detailed presentation to the new government. A committee of senior officials has been formed to review the star project of the previous government.

In its recent meeting, the provincial cabinet, with Punjab Chief Minister Sardar Usman Buzdar at the helm, formed a committee comprising four provincial ministers and senior officials to review affairs related to the OLMT project.

An official working on the OLMT project said although development work on the metro train project were being completed as per routine, the project consultant and contractors had been advised to prepare a detailed presentation for the new government.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Alignment of Orange Line Train Track at Lakshmi station..


----------



## ghazi52

*Orange train case: SC directs LDA to pay full amount to construction company*


ISLAMABAD: The Supreme Court on Thursday directed Lahore Development Authority to pay full money in five days to the construction company awarded contract of Orange Line Metro Train.

During the hearing of the case, Chief Justice of Pakistan Mian Saqib Nisar said the court wants to extend contract of project incharge and directed advocate general to discuss this issue with the government representative.

The top judge said that National Accountability Bureau (NAB) has taken up this case for investigation.

Meanwhile, the construction company’s lawyer told that no money has been paid to his client since March. He also assured to complete the underground track of the train as early as possible.

The Director General of LDA said that amount of Rs10 billion will be issued to the company in a week.


.................................................
*We need to keep this Chief Justice until he's 100 years old. He's a gem.*


----------



## ghazi52

*Work on Orange Line underground stations completed*

LAHORE: A joint venture of the China Railways (CR) Corporation and the China North Industries Corporation (NORINCO) -main contractor for Lahore Orange Line Metro Train Project`s electrical and mechanical related works -announced on Monday that they had completed the track`s underground stations.

The overall length of the Orange Line track is 51.16km (each side is 25.58km long) with 24 elevated and two underground stations along the route from Dera Gujran (near Quaid-i-Azam interchange) to Ali Town (Raiwind Road). The Orange Line track runs along GT Road, McLeod Road, Lake Road, Multan Road and Raiwind Road. The mass transit system is expected to serve up to 250,000 passengers daily.

`The Orange Line Rail Transit system will prove to be a great asset for Lahore in many ways, as it will not only greatly facilitate daily travel of tens of thousands of people, but it will also reduce vehicular traffic on the roads of Lahore and reduce environmental pollution caused by these vehicles,` said Feng Shuo, CR-NORINCO chief engineer.

`The total cost incurred on work, including the procurement of the trains, is comparable to the lowest costs internationally, he added.


----------



## ghazi52

*Completed Underground track*


----------



## ghazi52

Projects were on hold, the revised budget was approved a few days back on the 22nd, should see work continue in full swing next month.


----------



## ghazi52

*Chauburji undergoes renovation-conservation *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Last Station Of Orange Train To Onwards | Package 2 | Metro Lahore*


*



*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Orange Line Metro Stabling Yard at Ali Town*


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

ghazi52 said:


> *Orange Line Metro Stabling Yard at Ali Town*


Will it ever be operational


----------



## ghazi52

*Chauburji renovation-conservation is in Progress *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

View of Under Construction Anarkali Station of Lahore Orange Line Metro Train Project....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Complex Variable

the construction still going on or it has been stopped by PTI gov ? Is there any completion date ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

Complex Variable said:


> the construction still going on or it has been stopped by PTI gov ? Is there any completion date ?


July 2019


Storm bombardier said:


> Will it ever be operational


Ofcourse why do you thunk otherwise ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

ziaulislam said:


> July 2019
> 
> Ofcourse why do you thunk otherwise ?


It's slooooooooooooooooooow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jupiter2007

Echo_419 said:


> We'll you told me everything but not what I asked
> 
> I will rephrase my question
> Could the money being spent on metro rail could be better utilised by investing it in Power sector


Yes, you are right.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Look forward to the launch stations look great


----------



## ghazi52

LAHORE: 

As the country’s first metro train reaches near completion, the Punjab Mass Transit Authority (PMA) has invited bids for operation and maintenance (O&M) of services.


Official documents show that the authority had conducted a pre-bid meeting with prospective bidders for the Lahore Orange Line Metro Train (OLMT) project during the last month. The meetings were held with PMA Operations General Manager Ozair Shah in the chair.

The meeting was attended by representatives of the China Railway Construction Corporation (CRCC), China North Industries Corporation (NORINCO), SINACO, LMKT, Daewoo Pakistan Express Service, Equinor, Platform Turizm, Crimson Engineering, Pak German Engineers and First Bus.

Bidding documents indicate that the authority intends to award O&M contract for 11 years, which is extendable on mutual consent. The authority has set stringent criteria for both international and local companies. This includes a minimum of six years in business with valid tax registrations and tax returns for a minimum of three years. Any successful bidder should have a minimum of three years’ experience in operations of three metro lines of any type. Train operations must be conducted through centralised dispatching and supervision of the Command and Control Centre, under the main line signaling system, which consists of an automatic train control system (ATC).

In addition, the bidder must have three years’ maintenance experience in terms of rolling stock and entire track. Other required experience is five years in high voltage substations (HVSS) and traction supply, two years in power SCADA and low voltage power supply and illuminations and five years of experience in the ATC-based train signaling system.

The authority is also seeking bidders with two years of experience in radio-based communication systems, public wireless systems, fiber optic systems, fire alarm systems, building automation systems, clock systems, passenger information and public address system, CCTV Surveillance, visual control panels for train operations, access control system, telephone systems and audio video recording systems.

The bidders must also have two years of experience in firefighting systems, HVAC System, escalators, elevators, platform screen doors/automatic passenger gates, water supply, sanitation and sewerage.

Documents highlight that joint ventures (JV) are also eligible to participate as long as the JV complies with the tender terms. It shows that the O&M of the OLMT broadly encompasses all electrical and mechanical (E&M) works, including allied/interface works procured and commissioned under the main commercial/EPC contract i.e. all hardware, all software and allied systems implemented by CR-NORINCO under their own scope of work.

The system hardware and associated software are further categorised under several key systems. These include elevators, escalators, platform screen doors (PSD) and automated platform gates (APG), railway track, automated fare collection (AFC) system, rolling stock, signaling, power supply, telecom/communication, HVAC, firefighting and extinguishers.

The PMA intends to handover the civil and E&M works (except AFC equipment) onwards to the service provider under the pretext of Initial System Assets (ISA). The ISA shall, henceforth, become the responsibility of the service provider for the O&M period. The authority intends to make comprehensive O&M related procurements, according to groups and service categories.

Except for the AFC system, the contractor will be responsible to operate and maintain the entire system, including all system components and peripherals, reliably and securely at all times, during the service hours/scheduled operating hours in the O&M.

They will be responsible for these services seven days a week and 365 days a year for all stations, depot and stabling yards. The contractors must also carry out housekeeping and janitorial services at all stations except passenger areas, depot and stabling yard. They will have to promptly analyse faults/defects to establish if they fall under the category of defect liability.

Official bidding documents made available to _The Express Tribune_ show that the authority believes that both parties agree and recognise that operating of the OLMT project is a large and complex undertaking, involving a number of work tasks to be executed prior to the commencement.

The O&M contractor, during such period prior to the commencement date, must carry out detailed steps to set up an organisational structure as well as recruit and train human resources. The contractors will also have to prepare complex standard operating procedures for the system and employees, apart from creating management, safety, operation/maintenance rules and management plans.

The contractor will be responsible for conduct several simulations and physical mock exercises/operation rehearsals, checks/rechecks and make arrangement for the continuous supply of materials for operation. They will have to set up back office facilities and carry out other such tasks under the work plans, which are necessary and part of the internal works of the contractor. The authority agrees and recognises that in order to achieve operational readiness, the contractor must mobilise and be given sufficient time to execute all the work tasks required, as mentioned in tender documents, prior to the commencement date.

Most development works on the OLMT project have already been completed as contractors working on the project indicated that the project will enter the testing and commissioning phase by end-April. It is most likely that commercial operations will start by July 30.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

The project has to be activated at once , so it can start making money to pay back the 1 Billion Loan figure. We can't just leave such a project to be on hold or pending for petty minor fixes here and there

Same Red Tape Bureaucracy project is 98% done and 2% is held back and court cases

If it was me and I knew 1-2 stations were still being worked on I would have still activated the Train to start running and making money the remaining stations would have been completed later , as long as no bridge / track was missing in middle etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Will it expand I mean like we did with Delhi metro


----------



## Canuck786

Storm bombardier said:


> Will it expand I mean like we did with Delhi metro



Delhi is far too bigger than Lahore is so we don't need to. If you see the satellite imagry of Lahore and Delhi, you'll see the difference. 






During the previous ten years the government has been working on removing bottlenecks from the busy roads and they have done a pretty good job so far. The master plan for Lahore Metro contains five lines in total of which three are in place as of now. Only purple and blue lines remain.


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Canuck786 said:


> Delhi is far too bigger than Lahore is so we don't need to. If you see the satellite imagry of Lahore and Delhi, you'll see the difference.
> 
> View attachment 541600
> 
> 
> During the previous ten years the government has been working on removing bottlenecks from the busy roads and they have done a pretty good job so far. The master plan for Lahore Metro contains five lines in total of which three are in place as of now. Only purple and blue lines remain.
> 
> View attachment 541599


Will there be different metro for different track ie for orange line it's orange metro for blue line it will be blue metro ??


----------



## Canuck786

Storm bombardier said:


> Will there be different metro for different track ie for orange line it's orange metro for blue line it will be blue metro ??


I am assuming it's just a specific colored line on the train cars like in the picture below. They are bundled under Lahore Metro governed by Punjab Mass Transit Authority.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Danish saleem

Complex Variable said:


> the construction still going on or it has been stopped by PTI gov ? Is there any completion date ?



Because Petition by PTI in supreme court it was already late for 1 year so !


----------



## Mamadouso

That is a beautiful station design. i like how the Pak planners are mindful of heritage and didn’t build a modern monstrosity like in some other developing country metros


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

I looked at the map , it does not actually run around city just a small strip of road


----------



## Canuck786

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> I looked at the map , it does not actually run around city just a small strip of road


It covers GT road and Multan road sections of Lahore - most useful.


----------



## Complex Variable

Danish saleem said:


> Because Petition by PTI in supreme court it was already late for 1 year so !


It's fine, As long as we are going to launch it. Even though money could have been spent at better places, but now don't want to see it get wasted.


----------



## Kambojaric

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> I looked at the map , it does not actually run around city just a small strip of road



It runs in the lower socio-economic areas of the city, like the metro bus. Lahore Cantt, DHA, Gulberg etc are essentially left out as most people there have access to their own vehicles.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore Orange Line Metro AnarKali Station Ceiling Work Almost Complete*























.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mikaal

is this project going to finish in this century ?or we got a government who wont let it run and have taken a go slow position

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Singapore METRO







Bonn Germany






Wish they designed it to be functional, simple and sophisticated.


Any new building designed like a 200 year old building has no architectural value, that can be associated with it. Replicas has no value, just like Eiffel tower in BT Lahore looks hideous and unworthy. 

Modern infra has to be modern and compatible to modern times...the above design Lahore Metro station looks hideous, others too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Orange Line Metro Lahore AnarKali Station. To be Operational on July 31st 2019.


----------



## BATMAN

Shebaz Sharif tere yad ai tere jane ke bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Supreme Court, whichever came to the orange line, should be a part of the track

ISLAMABAD: The Supreme Court has said that it should be part of the track which came to the orange line.
The Supreme Court's three-member bench headed by Justice Azmat Saeed heard the Orange Line Train Project Case.
Justice Azmat Saeed directed that works should not stop on the project due to the funds,


----------



## Syed1.

I've been to many cities in the world Alhumdulilah and most of them have underground metro stations. 
Overwhelming majority of these stations are bare-bones with no fancy architecture and ostentatious interior. Seems like Pakistan is richer than first world countries. 



Khanay ko paisa hai nahi aur itna aleeshaan station buna bethay hain. These Sharif are the worst thing to ever happen to Pak.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*SC directs Construction Cos to complete Orange Line Train project till May 20*







ISLAMABAD: The Supreme Court on Friday expressed annoyance over the delay in Orange Line Metro Train project and directed the construction companies to complete work by May 20. A division bench of the apex court, comprising Justice Gulzar Ahmed and Justice Ijaz Ul Ahsan, heard the case.

During the course of proceedings, Justice Gulzar Ahmed also directed the all three construction companies to submit Rs 10 million guarantee each and remarked that the guarantee amount would be forfeited if the project is not finished by May 20. He hoped this project would be successful and would not come crashing down.

Justice Gulzar expressed concern over current project director Fazal Haleem and observed due to him the work has been delayed.

He directed that Justice (Retd) Jamshed or Justice Abdul Sattar Asghar be made the head of the technical committee.

He remarked that the Punjab government should consider if the current technical committee head Justice (retd) Zahid Hussain wanted to continue work.

He remarked that if the contractors do not work, fire them or put them in prison.

The project director is apparently being blackmailed by the construction companies, he added.

Justice Gulzar remarked that all three construction companies will give a guarantee of Rs1 billion and it will be confiscated if work is not completed by the scheduled date.

Advocate Naeem Bukhari, counsel for the construction companies, said that his clients could not give guarantee of Rs one billion.

He said that his clients have already given Rs two billion guarantee.

He said that his clients'' dues worth Rs 1.5 billion were pending.

Justice Ijaz Ul Ahsan remarked that it is a public interest project and huge funds have been used for metro train project.

Justice Gulzar asked if there is any mechanism to check the quality of construction of the project.

The Project Director said that their consultants were supervising theconstruction work of the Orange Line Metro Train project.

The hearing was then adjourned for two weeks.


----------



## BATMAN

I don't support the idea of building metro on pillars but than Sharif regime is always black mailed by foreign sponsored NGO's and PTI.
Resulting in project costs going 100x high.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Look forward to launch of the Project it appears to Successful project in congested area

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Good News for the people of Lahore: 

Orange Line Metro Train to be operational in October 2019. CM Punjab Usman Buzdar announced. 1000 people can travel in one train set of Orange Line. 92% work has been completed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Behram Khilji

Will be awesome to see this operational, party affiliations & politics aside it’s a good progress for transformation of transport sector with so much congestion in major cities.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*CM vows to complete Orange Line*

Punjab Chief Minister Sardar Usman Buzdar visited the Orange Line Metro Train depot at Dera Gujran on Thursday where he was given a briefing about progress on the project.

The chief minister inspected the project and directed the authorities to expedite work. He said that civil works should be accelerated keeping in view the problems being caused by the project to people. In the light of court directions, he said, timely completion of the Orange Line project should be ensured. He said that no development project of public welfare would be stopped.

Buzdar was briefed that 92 percent of work had been completed and 1,000 passengers could travel in one Orange Line Metro Train. “After completion of civil works, the Chinese contractor will complete electrical and mechanical work as soon as possible,” he said. The chief minister also visited the Shalimar Station and inspected its various sections. He was briefed about the work carried out there.

Provincial Transport Minister Jehanzeb Khan Khichi, MD of the Punjab Mass Transit Authority, commissioner of the Lahore Division, vice chairman of the LDA, information secretary, LDA director general and others were also present on the occasion


----------



## ghazi52

First complete Test Run of Lahore Orange Line Metro tracks from *Dera Gujran to Ali Town* has been conducted by Orange Line Metro. The test run was done at speed of 10 Km/h.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## jupiter2007

ghazi52 said:


> First complete Test Run of Lahore Orange Line Metro tracks from *Dera Gujran to Ali Town* has been conducted by Orange Line Metro. The test run was done at speed of 10 Km/h.


 10 Km/h


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

When will the Train formally Launch ?
So revenue from it can be used to pay down the 5 billion cost for building the train


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Aryeih Leib

ghazi52 said:


> Good News for the people of Lahore:
> 
> Orange Line Metro Train to be operational in October 2019. CM Punjab Usman Buzdar announced. 1000 people can travel in one train set of Orange Line. 92% work has been completed


First it was January then March then July now October this project deserves to be in Guinness book of world records


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## AsifIjaz

I was in Lahore a month back... though i am all in favor of mass transportation but the way these pillars and endless overhead bridges of the 2 metros have destroyed my city is heinous and beyond an eye sore. one should be more future oriented than election oriented.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Liquidmetal

Ronnie k said:


> First it was January then March then July now October this project deserves to be in Guinness book of world records


Don't know why you are butting your unwanted chaddies in this affair, but I suppose gangadesh is the only country where projects have never been delayed or mandates remained incomplete.


----------



## Aryeih Leib

[emoji36][emoji36][emoji36][emoji36][emoji36] I thought this forum was for open discussions but I was wrong 

I have only recieved hate against my simple questions or POV 


Liquidmetal said:


> Don't know why you are butting your unwanted chaddies in this affair, but I suppose gangadesh is the only country where projects have never been delayed or mandates remained incomplete.


----------



## Behram Khilji

Ronnie k said:


> [emoji36][emoji36][emoji36][emoji36][emoji36] I thought this forum was for open discussions but I was wrong
> 
> I have only recieved hate against my simple questions or POV



Worry about the land of darkies, don’t worry about us.


----------



## Aryeih Leib

[emoji106]


Behram Khilji said:


> Worry about the land of darkies, don’t worry about us.


----------



## Liquidmetal

Ronnie k said:


> [emoji36][emoji36][emoji36][emoji36][emoji36] I thought this forum was for open discussions but I was wrong
> 
> I have only recieved hate against my simple questions or POV


Oh cry me a river, try spending five mins in RatShat forum and you will see what hate and vitriol is. And if your remark had been a genuine question then you would have got a reply but it was a blatant attempt to belittle Pakistan etc. Projects around the world are delayed for many reasons, projects are even delayed in that great utopia of projects in your Gangadesh. I wonder where iis that speedy project you know the Tejas, still propped up by trucks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aryeih Leib

It was genuine question any ways I am leaving 
Believe what you like


Liquidmetal said:


> Oh cry me a river, try spending five mins in RatShat forum and you will see what hate and vitriol is. And if your remark had been a genuine question then you would have got a reply but it was a blatant attempt to belittle Pakistan etc. Projects around the world are delayed for many reasons, projects are even delayed in that great utopia of projects in your Gangadesh. I wonder where iis that speedy project you know the Tejas, still propped up by trucks!


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Syed1.

AsifIjaz said:


> I was in Lahore a month back... though i am all in favor of mass transportation but the way these pillars and endless overhead bridges of the 2 metros have destroyed my city is heinous and beyond an eye sore. one should be more future oriented than election oriented.


World over metros are built underground because most modern cities are already so congested to not have space for these bridges and dedicated lanes, but the paindu Noora logic is that if awaam won't be able to see it they won't consider it as "development". This is what happens when people vote for jahil BA pass.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

CM Punjab Sardar Usman Buzdar visited orange line train with DG LDA Amna Imran and other government officials to inspect the progress. CM was briefed that 92 percent work has been completed and 1000 passengers could travel in one set of orange line metro train. Chinese contractors also explained the on-going electrical and mechanical works.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Anarkali Station (Underground)


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Orange Line Metro Train Project Under Construction.


----------



## ghazi52

The station looks really good. 





























I like the fact that they didn't do too much like Anarkali. Keep it modern inside. 

While I'm sure there will be platform screen doors which will make it even more beautiful, there are some more little things they can do. They can add modern benches, tile platform walls all the way up and station names all the way across.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

Since now people of Pakistan are going to suffer due to the decision (cancellation of reko diq) taken by forcefully reinstated judge.
What about the cancellation /suspension of Lahore Orange Line by the reinstater team of very same judge.... aka PTI?
Why should PTI not forced to pay all the fines and costs that may arise due to delays in Orange Line ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

More than 95 % of the metro train project has been completed - director general la Muhammad Usman Supreme

Hopefully the construction work of orange line project will be completed by November 20th.

میٹرو ٹرین منصوبے کا95 فیصد سے زیادہ کام مکمل کیا جا چکا ہے- ڈائریکٹر جنرل ایل ڈی اے محمد عثمان معظم

توقع ہے کہ اورنج لائن منصوبے کا تعمیراتی کام20 نومبر تک ہر لحاظ سے مکمل کر لیا جائے گا۔

لاہور( ) لاہور ڈویلپمنٹ اتھارٹی کے ڈائریکٹر جنرل محمد عثمان معظم نے بتایا ہے کہ لاہور اورنج لائن میٹرو ٹرین منصوبے کا95 فیصد سے زیادہ کام مکمل کیا جا چکا ہے۔ منصوبے کا خاطر خواہ سول ورک مکمل کر کے اسے الیکٹریکل و مکینیکل ورکس اور گاڑیوں کی ٹیسٹنگ و کمشننگ کے لئے 20 مئی کو چینی کنٹریکٹر کے حوالے کیا جا چکا ہے جو چھ ماہ میں اپنا کام ختم کرے گا۔ توقع ہے کہ اورنج لائن منصوبے کا تعمیراتی کام20 نومبر تک ہر لحاظ سے مکمل کر لیا جائے گا۔

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

..................daal lagi batne.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Orange Line Metro Fencing Along The Tracks In Progress *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mikaal

is this project ever going to finish


----------



## Syed1.

mikaal said:


> is this project ever going to finish


These projects take time. The city I live in Toronto, it took them a decade just to add 5 more stations to extend an existing line. Granted the subway line was underground, but big ticket infrastructure projects always have time and budget overruns. Once it is constructed it will significantly benefit the people of Lahore. 


I hope more such metro lines are initiated in not just Lahore but also in other cities.


----------



## ALi Rizwan

mikaal said:


> is this project ever going to finish


The right question is can we in our present situation can afford massive subsidies for its day to day operation.



Syed1. said:


> These projects take time. The city I live in Toronto, it took them a decade just to add 5 more stations to extend an existing line. Granted the subway line was underground, but big ticket infrastructure projects always have time and budget overruns. Once it is constructed it will significantly benefit the people of Lahore.


101% Wrong. Not only we are in no position to payback its loan but also its Interest & massive subsidies to make this project feasible for common man.
Other then that you have Metro Bus. how much benefits it has given to us. Nill. Still Occasional traffic jam & Ambulance stuck in traffic as Metro Track is empty.
Improvement is not Because of Metro but because of signal free road Bridges/U-Turn.



> I hope more such metro lines are initiated in not just Lahore but also in other cities.


You do understand what you are hoping????
Its like you don't have money to pay your house expense neighbors refused or place harsh condition for little amount of money.
& You hope to Buy a Super Car.


Only small number of peoples will use such nonsense project that too with Huge Subsidies annually.

The money should have been better used if Lahore is turn in to Signal Free and all broken road repaired.
Benefits>
1>Less Imported Fuel
2> Less time on Roads
3> less wear and tear of vehicles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tamiyah

Syed1. said:


> These projects take time. The city I live in Toronto, it took them a decade just to add 5 more stations to extend an existing line. Granted the subway line was underground, but big ticket infrastructure projects always have time and budget overruns. Once it is constructed it will significantly benefit the people of Lahore.
> 
> 
> I hope more such metro lines are initiated in not just Lahore but also in other cities.


Underground subway would be a full diaster for us and the "intezamiya". See our country have heavy rainfall in monsoon this water in get fill it subway and thus destroy the whole infrastructure. This maybe possible after proper sewerage system have been operationalized.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*The testing will start on October 22 and public will be able to ride it in January, 2020*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A joint venture of the Chinese firms is likely to put the Lahore Orange Line Metro Train Project (OLMTP) into testing phase from Oct 20 as the entire work, including civil, electrical, mechanical, onthe Rs200bn train project is almost complete.

The testing phase is mandatory ahead of the operation (opening for the public at large) that is scheduled to be launched in December, according to official sources privy to the project. It would continue until the launch of the train service.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Canuck786

*Lahore Orange Line Metro Train Central Station (GPO Chowk)*
Courtesy: RANA AAA @ Mehfil-e-Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Orange Line Metro Train to Become Operational in March 2020

The development work of Lahore Orange Line Metro Train (OLMT) is near completion which will be officially inaugurated by Prime Minister Imran Khan in March 2020.

The value of OLMT stands at $ 1.5 billion. Exim Bank of China provided a loan of $ 1.3 billion and the rest of the project’s cost was covered by the provincial government.

The total length of the Orange Line Metro Train (OLMT) track is 27 Kms. There are 26 stations with Ali Town and Dera Gujran stations serving as terminals. The track of OLMT passes through densely populated areas of the provincial capital


----------



## ghazi52

View of Lahore Orange Line Metro Train Stabling Yard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Mash'allah very well done. Can anyone state the projected ridership per day? Is it at the start of this thread?


----------



## POTTER

Bilal9 said:


> Mash'allah very well done. Can anyone state the projected ridership per day? Is it at the start of this thread?


Not operational yet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*OLMT project unlikely to meet Jan 2020 deadline*

November 13, 2019
https://tribune.com.pk/story/2098398/1-olmt-project-unlikely-meet-jan-2020-deadline/








LAHORE: The operations and maintenance contract of the Orange Line Metro Train (OLMT) project has been awarded, The Express Tribune learnt on Tuesday.

An official of the Punjab Masstransit Authority (PMA) disclosed that the body has successfully completed the tendering process of the contract.

After awarding the contract, the authority will invite Chinese contractors to share their timeline since it requires rigorous testing of various systems.

However, the authority will try to push Chinese contractors to start commercial operations at the earliest, he said.

Earlier, the Punjab government announced that OLMT’s commercial operations will commence from January 2020.

However, Chinese engineers failed to initiate full scale testing for various technical reasons as contractors require three or more weeks to complete civil works, the official highlighted.

Responding to a question, he stated that the project requires a couple of months for testing and commissioning.

“Therefore, it is too early to announce when the project will commence commercial operations.”

He said it would be difficult to initiate the metro train for the general public by 2020. A contractor working on the OLMT project highlighted that the pace of development work has been sluggish for the past couple of weeks.

It seems that even the project consultants, NESPAK and the Lahore Development Authority, have also lost interest in the project since new chief engineers have assumed charge. No meeting has been called since to review the progress of the project, he stated.

Previously, former Punjab Chief Minister Muhammad Shehbaz Sharif and Chinese engineers were running metro trains for testing purposes using diesel locomotives.

While the metro train project is designed to run on high-voltage electricity, the government has also imported two diesel locomotives in case of an emergency.

All 13 stations of OLMT Package-I (from Dera Gujjran to Anarkali) have been completed while 11 stations of OLMT Package-II will be completed this month. Once this is done, the entire length of the track will be tested using electricity.

In a recent meeting, Punjab Chief Minister Sardar Usman Buzdar directed officials concerned to complete the project at as soon as possible.

He said that the fare will be fixed according to the purchasing power of the common man. He expressed his hope that the people will be able to travel using the metro train by January 2020.

However, officials working on the project claim that this deadline is unachievable.

Speaking to The Express Tribune, an engineer working on the project revealed that even though sub-stations for the OLMT project have been energised, some civil and power-related works are still underway on OLMT Package-II (from Chauburji to Ali Town).

Construction work on OLMT started on October 25, 2015. The project stretches a total of 27.12 kilometres, out of which 25.4km of the track is elevated while 1.72km is underground to protect historical sites.

This train will complete a distance of 27km distance from Ali Town to Dera Gujran in 45 minutes. It will pass through congested areas of the city where more than 250,000 passengers travel on a daily basis.

Official documents highlight that within next few years, orange line metro train will facilitate 500,000 passengers daily.

Once the project is completed, it will connect Raiwind, Multan Road, Mcleod Road, Lahore Junction Railway Station and the Grand Trunk Road.

It will be the first line of the Lahore Metro, which is country’s first mass rapid transit train system.

_Published in The Express Tribune, November 13th, 2019._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hiraa

Another delay. Excellent


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore’s Orange Line Metro train is ready to be functional from March-April 2020 for Public test run inauguration on December 10.

The metro train will first have a test-run for three months, after which the service will officially be launched for public. Its test-run will start from December 10.

All the technical and mechanical work on the project has been completed.

“Once the train starts, several tests of aligning, breaking and signaling will be conducted,” Punjab Transport Secretary Asad Rehman Gilani said.

“And all of the services will then be integrated into the train.”

During the technical test, five bogies will be attached to the engine which will cover a distance of 27 kilometers in 35 minutes, he said.

The finance department has started working out the service fare which is expected to be between Rs40 to Rs50.

The project is expected to facilitate more than 350,000 passengers


----------



## CHACHA"G"

ghazi52 said:


>


*Just look at above 2 pics from Lahore , especially 2nd one …….. God ….. Man just look at how crowdy the city is ,,,,, just look at there are almost ZERO Greenery ……. No wonder Lahore faces smog problem . *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kingslayerr

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1203027479524519937


----------



## Code_Geass

Have you ever been to lahore??
Pictures here are jot loading on my mobile but apart from some place lahore is relatively green far better then karachi but not as green as isb


CHACHA"G" said:


> *Just look at above 2 pics from Lahore , especially 2nd one …….. God ….. Man just look at how crowdy the city is ,,,,, just look at there are almost ZERO Greenery ……. No wonder Lahore faces smog problem . *


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

CHACHA"G" said:


> *Just look at above 2 pics from Lahore , especially 2nd one …….. God ….. Man just look at how crowdy the city is ,,,,, just look at there are almost ZERO Greenery ……. No wonder Lahore faces smog problem . *


All pakistani cities minus Islamabad look like sh$tholes. Lahore is no exception

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore’s Orange Line #Metro train is ready to be functional from March-April 2020 for Public test run inauguration on December 10.*

The metro train will first have a test-run for three months, after which the service will officially be launched for public. Its test-run will start from December 10.

All the technical and mechanical work on the project has been completed.

“Once the train starts, several tests of aligning, breaking and signaling will be conducted,” Punjab Transport Secretary Asad Rehman Gilani said.

“And all of the services will then be integrated into the train.”

During the technical test, five bogies will be attached to the engine which will cover a distance of 27 kilometers in 35 minutes, he said.

The finance department has started working out the service fare which is expected to be between Rs40 to Rs50.

The project is expected to facilitate more than 350,000 passengers
______________


----------



## ghazi52

Ready for test run...







.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/





Lahore Orange Line Metro Train Test Run inaugurated today by Provincial Minister of Transport Punjab Jahanzaib Khichi.

Will accommodate 350,000 People everyday by Metro Train. Cumulative 500,000 people of Lahore will accommodated by both Metro Train and Bus.

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

ghazi52 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lahore Orange Line Metro Train Test Run inaugurated today by Provincial Minister of Transport Punjab Jahanzaib Khichi.
> 
> Will accommodate 350,000 People everyday by Metro Train. Cumulative 500,000 people of Lahore will accommodated by both Metro Train and Bus.


Wonderful but shouldve been made underground

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Code_Geass

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Wonderful but shouldve been made underground


it would have made it very very costly doing 1-2 KM underground was difficult


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Code_Geass said:


> it would have made it very very costly doing 1-2 KM underground was difficult


Costly but alot more sustainable and cleaner.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ghazi52

Ready to go..........

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Orange Line Metro Train Depot Dera Gujjran, Lahore


----------



## ghazi52

The Punjab gov't has announced to start the Lahore Orange Line Metro Train (OLMT) service for public on March 23.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hiraa

Shukar hai Ya Allah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Orange Line Metro Train Test Run Near Salamatpura Station Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hiraa

Lol now its bad time to run this tain.


----------



## Pandora

So much money spent on something so useless. Could have built network of Metrobus in entire lahore with all that money. Lahoris should pay the full amount of fare no subsidies if it is infeasible then sell it to a private firm to run even if it has to be done at a loss.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## War Historian

So much hate for lahore... Why?
Still no city in Pakistan can be parallel to my city Lahore. That's a fact and you have to accept it...


Pandora said:


> So much money spent on something so useless. Could have built network of Metrobus in entire lahore with all that money. Lahoris should pay the full amount of fare no subsidies if it is infeasible then sell it to a private firm to run even if it has to be done at a loss.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pandora

War Historian said:


> So much hate for lahore... Why?
> Still no city in Pakistan can be parallel to my city Lahore. That's a fact and you have to accept it...



Janab pooray Punjab ka budget hamaray city pay lag jata tu hamaray parallel bi koe na hota. This train can operated on subsidised rates by introducing surcharge on your electricity bills. Unlike lahore my city had not a single road built in past twenty years with gutters open throughout the city so let's spend where people are literally swimming in gutters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## War Historian

Lahore is capital of biggest province of Pakistan. And second thing every MNA and MPA got the grants for their constituency. So its up to you go ask your MPA and MNA. And don't throw this old theory "pora paisa lahore mein lag gaya". Every city gets its share in development. If some one not works for his city then its Lahore's fault. Every city and its govt can go to international funding agencies for their project financing. But if yours is incompetent then its not my fault. Thanks


Pandora said:


> Janab pooray Punjab ka budget hamaray city pay lag jata tu hamaray parallel bi koe na hota. This train can operated on subsidised rates by introducing surcharge on your electricity bills. Unlike lahore my city had not a single road built in past twenty years with gutters open throughout the city so let's spend where people are literally swimming in gutters.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

The integrated test and commissioning inspection for Lahore Orange Line Metro Train Project have been successfully completed and passed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xone

is there any news about its opening or inauguration date?
when will PTI open it for Public>


----------



## LimaCharlie

October


----------



## Xone

what is the cause of the delay? what are they waiting for?


----------



## Tamiyah

Why no new update?


----------



## Hiraa

Tamiyah said:


> Why no new update?



i think Covid is also effecting the delay.


----------



## Xone

It was almost ready 2 year back,inauguration may not be lie inline seemingly inconsistent approach to stance PTI had taken in the past so delay may be the best option to own it once a considerable time laps.


----------



## Yeah Me

Fnal target date with funds give. Contractor team has been mobilized. Inshallah In Octobor Orange line will be in service

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakar The Great



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

Orange Train passing by Chauburji. 🚝🚊

#Lahore #OLMT #OrangeLineMetroTrain

Picture Credit : Noman Khan Photography

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

That's what it looks like when Orange Line Metro Train meets Pakistan Railways train in #Lahore. 
#OLMT #Orangeline #CPEC

© @Pakistaninpics

#OLMT #Punjab #OrangeLine #Metro #MetroTrain #Pakistan 🇵🇰

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aryeih Leib

How many people use this on daily basis ?


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1358354835943264256
Orange train Ever since the train left, the electricity bill has gone up to Rs 35 crore. The revenue has gone up to Rs 24 lakh. Shahbaz Sharif, who ruled Punjab more than Ranjit Singh, started this project just to appease Anna, which was not needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Enigma SIG

What a useless project.
In a city with virtually no pedestrian walkways they built a metro train with elevated train tracks.
Talk about priorities. I have more chances of being run over by a car than getting a ride in the Orange Train.


----------



## Kambojaric

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1358354835943264256
> Orange train Ever since the train left, the electricity bill has gone up to Rs 35 crore. The revenue has gone up to Rs 24 lakh. Shahbaz Sharif, who ruled Punjab more than Ranjit Singh, started this project just to appease Anna, which was not needed.



How was the revenue counted? Is it just ticket sales/advertising? The issue with public transportation is that the revenue is not always clear and obvious and there are several factors to consider such as 1) improvement in employment opportunities due to access to a wider geographic area 2) public health benefits associated with reduced congestion 3) Environmental benefits due to fewer vehicles on the road and many more.

Many of these benefits are not quantifiable or are difficult to measure. The US is estimated to have lost $87 billion in 2018 due to congestion (https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2019...ost-the-us-economy-nearly-87-billion-in-2018/).

I will not go into the political discussion (am no PML-N) supporter and the former CM may very well have done this to appease voters prior to the elections. However a proper cost-benefit analysis is required rather than simply measuring ticket sales/advertising revenue vs cost of operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Enigma SIG said:


> What a useless project.
> In a city with virtually no pedestrian walkways they built a metro train with elevated train tracks.
> Talk about priorities. I have more chances of being run over by a car than getting a ride in the Orange Train.


Agree this is a show piece project not needed at this point in time. Metro doesn't makes a nation developed...rather first make it developed, metros and motorways will follow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chhatrapati

N.Siddiqui said:


> Metro doesn't makes a nation developed.


haha no, metros are a convenience. If you build a metro in the city, people would prefer to travel on that rather than getting stuck in traffic. Metros are preferred in busy cities, if Lahore is a very busy city, then MRT systems will reduce fuel usage as well as save time. Not to forget, there are hardly any metros that run on profit. It's more of a saving that you can get through other means like environment or fuel savings. Nothing to do with being called a developed nation.


----------



## Dark1

Most of the aversion to the metro here is because the shariffs initiated it. Totally illogical. Shariffs have executed excellent motor ways, metro buses and now metro train.
Even the badly studied cpec was started by shariff. This is not good simply because it should have been a private investment by the Chinese rather than a sovereign guarantee by the Pakistanis. Let the Chinese take the risk.
Remove the above and what does Pakistan have in the name of infrastructure ?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Xone

This govt. is spoiler, it will spoil whatever comes in its hand.


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Chhatrapati said:


> haha no, metros are a convenience. If you build a metro in the city, people would prefer to travel on that rather than getting stuck in traffic. Metros are preferred in busy cities, if Lahore is a very busy city, then MRT systems will reduce fuel usage as well as save time. Not to forget, there are hardly any metros that run on profit. It's more of a saving that you can get through other means like environment or fuel savings. Nothing to do with being called a developed nation.


Was reading only 2% population of the Hyderabad, India was using the Metro there....in Mumbai it is now only 11.5 kms long, more are planned but slow in implementation.
I agree with earlier comment of @Enigma SIG that walkways and pedestrian zones should have taken the lead...metro could have waited. And public buses in large numbers would have been many times more beneficial than this mammoth 250 billion rupee project. If a robust public bus system was incorporated, it would have been great...but that doesn't gives the optics and grandiosness, which people falls for...


Dark1 said:


> Most of the aversion to the metro here is because the shariffs initiated it. Totally illogical. Shariffs have executed excellent motor ways, metro buses and now metro train.
> Even the badly studied cpec was started by shariff. This is not good simply because it should have been a private investment by the Chinese rather than a sovereign guarantee by the Pakistanis. Let the Chinese take the risk.
> Remove the above and what does Pakistan have in the name of infrastructure ?


Right...khata hai tau kia lagata bhi hai....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chhatrapati

N.Siddiqui said:


> Was reading only 2% population of the Hyderabad, India was using the Metro there....in Mumbai it is now only 11.5 kms long, more are planned but slow in implementation.
> I agree with earlier comment of @Enigma SIG that walkways and pedestrian zones should have taken the lead...metro could have waited. And public buses in large numbers would have been many times more beneficial than this mammoth 250 billion rupee project. If a robust public bus system was incorporated, it would have been great...but that doesn't gives the optics and grandiosness, which people falls for...


It's not about what percentage of people use the metro but how many use it. Most importantly, fuel consumption is on the rise everywhere without metros, it'll exasperate the situation. Mumbai metro is already an addition to the Mumbai suburban rails which already run like a mini metro. 
Let daily average ridership comes out and only then we can find if it is beneficial. Not now, but maybe after 3-5 years of operation. No infrastructure construction is a waste for developing countries. A lot of business will grow around it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

*Orange Line Metro Train Project Consumed The Entire Budget Of Punjab Transport?*
By *Rana Asim* Last updated *June 17, 2021*  2








PML-N government's gift of Orange Line Metro train to the people of Lahore is proving to be a heavy burden on the pockets of the provincial government this year as well. 92% of the budget allocated for transport projects will be spent on one train only.

According to the budget document, the Punjab government has allocated a budget of Rs 16.80 billion for the Punjab Transport Department in the next financial year.



Out of this Rs 16.8 billion, Rs 15.59 billion will be spent on the Orange Line Metro train project alone.
In other words, only Rs 1.20 billion can be spent for all other transport projects in Punjab province and Rs 15.77 billion will be spent directly on the Orange Line Metro train project only.
According to the budget documents, Rs 278 million will be spent on support services for the Orange Line Metro Train project and Rs 31.25 million on Package Two.
Package III of the Orange Line Metro Train Project will cost Rs. 31.25 million and Package 4 will also cost Rs. 31.25 million









اورنج لائن میٹرو ٹرین منصوبہ پھر پنجاب ٹرانسپورٹ کا سارا بجٹ ہڑپ کرگیا؟







urdu.siasat.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Path-Finder said:


> *Orange Line Metro Train Project Consumed The Entire Budget Of Punjab Transport?*
> By *Rana Asim* Last updated *June 17, 2021*  2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PML-N government's gift of Orange Line Metro train to the people of Lahore is proving to be a heavy burden on the pockets of the provincial government this year as well. 92% of the budget allocated for transport projects will be spent on one train only.
> 
> According to the budget document, the Punjab government has allocated a budget of Rs 16.80 billion for the Punjab Transport Department in the next financial year.
> 
> 
> 
> Out of this Rs 16.8 billion, Rs 15.59 billion will be spent on the Orange Line Metro train project alone.
> In other words, only Rs 1.20 billion can be spent for all other transport projects in Punjab province and Rs 15.77 billion will be spent directly on the Orange Line Metro train project only.
> According to the budget documents, Rs 278 million will be spent on support services for the Orange Line Metro Train project and Rs 31.25 million on Package Two.
> Package III of the Orange Line Metro Train Project will cost Rs. 31.25 million and Package 4 will also cost Rs. 31.25 million
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اورنج لائن میٹرو ٹرین منصوبہ پھر پنجاب ٹرانسپورٹ کا سارا بجٹ ہڑپ کرگیا؟
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> urdu.siasat.pk


lahoris must be proud of it


----------



## Path-Finder

Imran Khan said:


> lahoris must be proud of it


yea, it was made at the cost of ML'1 train line. that bc dar and nikka mian have shafted punjab as it eats Punjab's budget to provide service to one city.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 313ghazi

In the UK we don't have metro projects for buses. We Paint bus lanes on the roads, so buses have a dedicated lane available to them all the time in the busy parts of the city. No other traffic can go in that lane, they are monitored by cameras which will send a fine to your home if you go into these lanes. Some of them don't even have the cameras, people have common decency and abide the law, even if it is a ridiculous one.

I have previously proposed traffic lit bus lanes. All buses could have trackers on them, when they are approaching a bus lane the signal turns to red and normal traffic cannot use the lane. When the bus is clear, the traffic can continue to use the lane as the signal is green. Or even easier just prohibit traffic from using the bus lane during peak times.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hiraa

313ghazi said:


> In the UK we don't have metro projects for buses. We Paint bus lanes on the roads, so buses have a dedicated lane available to them all the time in the busy parts of the city. No other traffic can go in that lane, they are monitored by cameras which will send a fine to your home if you go into these lanes. Some of them don't even have the cameras, people have common decency and abide the law, even if it is a ridiculous one.
> 
> I have previously proposed traffic lit bus lanes. All buses could have trackers on them, when they are approaching a bus lane the signal turns to red and normal traffic cannot use the lane. When the bus is clear, the traffic can continue to use the lane as the signal is green. Or even easier just prohibit traffic from using the bus lane during peak times.
> 
> View attachment 754481


Pakistani aisa koi rule follow nahen karte aur na karenge.


----------



## 313ghazi

Hiraa said:


> Pakistani aisa koi rule follow nahen karte aur na karenge.



This is part of the problem. I suspect maybe 1 in 10, or 1 in 100 would obey this sort of rule in Pakistan without threat of a danda. 

That is what we need to change. You can't blame that on government or culture, that is within the control of the individual.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hiraa

313ghazi said:


> This is part of the problem. I suspect maybe 1 in 10, or 1 in 100 would obey this sort of rule in Pakistan without threat of a danda.
> 
> That is what we need to change. You can't blame that on government or culture, that is within the control of the individual.


Unless HEAVY and i mean heavy fines are not imposed, no body is going to tow in line.
I remember my time in KSA. You cross one red signal, you were fined 500 riyals (£95) . Two times you cross, 1500 (£290) riyals fine and spend a day in jail. 3rd time your license in cancelled and (£580) fine.

they have increased it now.








List of Traffic Violations in Saudi Arabia for 2020 | The Saudi Expat


We have listed below the various kinds of traffic fines and penalties that have been imposed by the Ministry of Transport to ensure the strict compliance...




thesaudiexpat.com


----------



## Luosifen

CPEC Orange train to go solar​ 
By Yasir Habib Khan | Gwadar Pro Aug 15, 2022



ISLAMABAD, August 15 (Gwadar Pro)- The first urban railway system Orange Line Metro Train (OLMT) in Lahore is going to go solarized to save the soaring more than Rs 1.9 billion annual electricity bill being consumed on entire operationalization of Metro Train. 
Punjab Mass Transit Authority (PMAT) is operating OLMT since the train was handed over to it by the Chinese contractor CR-NORINCO, a joint venture between China State Railway Group (CR) and China North Industries Corporation (NORINCO) in 2020. 
In an exclusive interview with Gwadar Pro, General Manager (operation) of PMAT, Ozair Shah said that electrifying OLMT with solar system is inevitable as the per unit cost of electricity varies between Rs. 18 to Rs. 21 that is not viable to run the entire function of OLMT for longer time. 
Many conceptual plans are on the cards to materialize solar system for Metro Train weighing up their merits and demerits, he added. 
“One of the plans is to build up a solar plant with the capacity of 50 MG or 70 MG. The solar plant will activate a mechanism of input to output through WeLink to power up OLMT instead of using traditional electricity apparatus,” he said. 
After the operationalization of OLMT, its total ridership has exceeded 20 million. It has achieved advanced operating international standards with 90,000 train trips, covering a total distance of 12 million kilometers, with trip efficiency at 99.9% and a punctuality rate at 99.9%. Orange Line Metro Railway Project has 26 stations and track spanning over 27 kilometers long.
In addition, travel efficiency of the citizens was greatly improved, and journey of the entire route was reduced from 2.5 hours to only 45 minutes. In addition, the operation of the orange line is playing its role in reducing the use of old cars within the city, reduce emission of gases, improve environmental pollution, and promote the green and sustainable development of the city. 
Orange Line Metro is driven by all electric energy to achieve zero pollution and zero emission. It is estimated that the annual fuel emission of gases will be reduced by 30,000 tons.
OLMT is a project under CPEC. The agreement for this project was signed in April 2015, marking its great significance for both China and Pakistan. 









CPEC Orange train to go solar


ISLAMABAD, August 15 (Gwadar Pro)- The first urban railway system Orange Line Metro Train (OLMT) in




gwadarpro.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

